# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Нерабочие ссылки и неактуальные сообщения раздела Детский Театр (Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду)

## olgarezh

стража. "ох, рано встает охрана"

[IMG]http://*********su/2044646m.jpg[/IMG]

а это маленькие разбойницы "говорят, мы бяки-буки"

[IMG]http://*********su/2049766m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## doelse

[IMG]http://*********ru/320669m.jpg[/IMG]
Всем добрый день! Продолжаю тему костюмов.Это фотографии с праздника моего сынули.У них был Новый год в восточной сказке.Все мамочки костюмы шили сами! :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/316573m.jpg[/IMG]
А это Новый год в Цыганском таборе! Очень здорово было! :Ok: Дети зажигали так,что самим танцевать хотелось! :Aga:

----------


## N i c

> Всем добрый день! Продолжаю тему костюмов.


А это наши детки на утреннике к 8 марта. Танец был поставлен на песню из знаменитой сценки Лицедеев - blue canary. Две барышни (на фотографии) ухаживают за одним хлопчиком. Хлопчик в кадр не попал и костюмчик у него был попроще. Артисткам по 2,5 года. Могу организовать видео, но для этого надо время.
[IMG]http://*********ru/314526m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/264350m.jpg[/IMG]
Артисты как видите те же. Это выступление на выпускном вечере подготовки. Девочки танцуют под модную сейчас песню Dj Slon & Ангел - А ты меня любишь? ага! В момент, когда в песне произносится фраза "А ты меня любишь? ага!" музыка приглушается, и детки поют сами. Зал в восторге. Специальных костюмов как таковых нет, девочка принесла платьице из дома. Но ведь главное чтобы всё в танце гармонировало. И здесь эта цель была достигнута. На видео смотреть без слёз не возможно.

----------


## lencik

Всем привет! Хочу предоставить вашему вниманию несколько фоток с утренника 8 Марта в ср.гр. Прошел очень хорошо, если заинтересует, сброшу сценарий в ящик. Были задействованы цыплята, пчёлки (танцевали под песню А.Гроссу "Бджілка" - очень заводная песня, могу сбросить музыку), Винни Пух и Пятачок. Костюмы, кстати шила сама! Также у нас в саду ведутся восточные танцы, поэтому в конце подарок мамам от восточных красавиц и султана.
[[URL=http://*********ru/307452.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/307452m.jpg[/IMG][/

[IMG]http://*********ru/297212m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/298236m.jpg[/IMG].

А это старшая группа. Очень люблю привлекать родителей в праздниках. Тогда атмосфера становится уютной, домашней. Я написала текст простой сказки, раздала родителям роли и маски (не предупреждая, прямо на празднике, они, конечно в шоке). Ведущий читает сказку, а родители выполняют текст. Поверьте мне, что я никогда так не смеялась! А уж дети то в каком восторге!!! Представляете, их родители артисты! Главное, заранее наметить себе небоязливых родителей и продумать текст. Могу сбросить текст моей сказки. Не судите строго! Это был эксперимент.

[IMG]http://*********ru/295164m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/296188m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********ru/322584m.jpg[/IMG]

Русская ярмарка.

[IMG]http://*********ru/320536m.jpg[/IMG]
Сказка "Три поросёнка".




> Я поняла, что не зря старалась!


[IMG]http://*********ru/318485m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот моя КОРОВА!

----------


## СИПСИК

египетский танец с хореографом
[IMG]http://*********ru/303128m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/309272m.jpg[/IMG]
современный
[IMG]http://*********ru/310296m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Чудик

[IMG]http://*********ru/302108m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/284700m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот еще одно паролоновое чудо. Корова.
Кстати, следующий год Быка.

----------


## Mamule4

[IMG]http://*********ru/311344m.jpg[/IMG] это подружка к коровке:wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/317488m.jpg[/IMG] а это наш любимый Зелибоба-голубой пес

----------


## Танцулька

[IMG]http://*********ru/300102m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/286790m.jpg[/IMG]



Ой, а как сделать фотки в одном сообщении?

----------


## wlawal

> Вот огоньков - девочек не было! Мальчик был в прошлом году


[IMG]http://*********su/2093817m.jpg[/IMG]
Плащик сшила из подкладочной ткани, на флизилине нарисовала гуашем огонь и утюжочком приклеила:smile:

[IMG]http://*********su/2086649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vasar

Хочу поделиться своим костюмом на новый год (2 года назад).
Моя дочка была *хлопушкой*: я - хлопушка не простая, бумажная и золотая. Мы знаем, что под новый год мечтам волшебным дан полет!
[IMG]http://*********su/2069241m.jpg[/IMG]
а здесь видно в полный рост:
[IMG]http://*********su/2063097m.jpg[/IMG]

девочки, давно, около года видела в инете необычный костюм, но мне не было надобности его сохранять, сейчас найти не могу:frown:... это детский костюм всадника на лошадке, где ноги всадника (тряпичные) свешиваются по бокам. Возникает иллюзия, что ребенок на самом деле сидит на лошади. Как писалось так костю одевают через голову и ремнями пристегивают к плечам... Этот костюм не  нашла, но наткнулась на аналогичное...
[IMG]http://*********ru/314277m.jpg[/IMG]


у кого-нибудь есть мысли на этот счет?

----------


## POKINYTAYA

[IMG]http://*********ru/278439m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## oljaTs

[IMG]http://*********su/2090744m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2096888m.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки,здравствуйте! Безусловно вариант костюмов может быть и лучше, но вдруг кому-то пригодится сама идея....

----------


## N i c

А у нас были бельчата [IMG]http://*********ru/326646m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Танцулька

[IMG]http://*********ru/282380m.jpg[/IMG]

А это моя хореограф и инструктор - помощники на всех утренниках на всех утренниках - осенью в образе Пугала.
[IMG]http://*********ru/286476m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## doelse

Всем добрый вечер! У нас тоже сегодня прошёл последний осенний утренник.И как всегда мои любимые воспитатели отработали на 100 %! Какие умнички: и сами всё выучили и деток подготовили!
[IMG]http://*********ru/324368m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/312080m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот с такими пчёлками мы вспоминали лето.Кстати музыку для танца брала с нашего ящика.Спасибо тому,кто её отправил! :flower: 
На осенние утренники родителей мы не приглашаем,иногда приходят посмотреть дети из других групп.Сегодня был праздник в русской группе,все 4 эстонские группы пришли посмотреть.Представьте картину: сидят штук 50 детей,ни слова не понимающих по-русски,и смотрят на всё происходящее с открытыми ртами,не шелохнувшись!Им совсем не надо понимать,про что говорится,интересно само действие!Для меня это показатель! И не нужна никакая похвала заведующей,методиста или ещё кого-то.:tongue:

----------


## мира

Вот такой у нас был осенний музыкальный зал 

[IMG]http://*********ru/299877m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oljaTs

[IMG]http://*********ru/300901.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/287589.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки, здравствуйте!
На всякий случай отправляю изображение избушки, а также один из вариантов оформления боковой стены. Сверху, во всю длину стены, растянуты сосульки,вырезанные из синтепона. У меня их две штуки, на центральную тоже. Очень удобно и красиво, намного легче придумать оформление, остается за малым, пару элементов и все готово.
А вдруг кому-то пригодится.

----------


## мира

Вот лелеки, использовала песню Н. Королёвой "Лелеки" которая состояла из 2 частей: 1-я - танец украинский народный, 2-я часть - вылет самих журавлей, правда мы их не переодевали, только крылья надели

[IMG]http://*********ru/282469m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот танец "Осенняя карусель" - младшая группа

[IMG]http://*********ru/277349m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот средняя группа - выступ овощей

[IMG]http://*********ru/276325m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Коллеги.попытаюсь показать свой праздник. Это нас встречает ОСЕНЬ в парке.

[IMG]http://*********su/2079480m.jpg[/IMG]

Продолжаю...
[IMG]http://*********ru/275303m.jpg[/IMG]
Хоровод с Осенью!

[IMG]http://*********ru/263015m.jpg[/IMG]
Рады мы подаркам от Осени.

[IMG]http://*********ru/270183m.jpg[/IMG]
Фото на память.

А еще есть фото Петрушки с волшебным арбузом.Это с прошлого года.

[IMG]http://*********ru/324454m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Это мой музыкальный зал за час до юбилея.Главное столы для фуршета накрыты!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/304998m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Divaella

[IMG]http://*********ru/266104m.jpg[/IMG]
мой музыкальный зал прошлой осенью

----------


## Ада

А это у меня в зале уголок Мажора и Минора.Правда это было в прошлом году до ремонта. После ремонта уголок я оставила,только немного сменила оформления. Стал уголок настроения.
[IMG]http://*********ru/314235m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Divaella

[IMG]http://*********ru/300923m.jpg[/IMG]
Кстати это у нас уже новый ковер и наши новые малыши. Пробуют себя в роли матрёшек. Первый раз на людях.

[IMG]http://*********ru/278395m.jpg[/IMG]
Мой младший на новый год 23.45 на часах
[IMG]http://*********ru/276347m.jpg[/IMG]
на часах 23.57 не дождался 3 минуты
кстати костюм шила сама, сзади ещё кучерявый хвостик

----------


## Affection

А это мой зал в обычном состоянии. Я им очень горжусь, т.к. сама всё шила, а до меня вообще ничего (даже ковров) не было.
http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/0810/35/8f8d405503c9.jpg
http://s60.radikal.ru/i170/0810/1b/161e1b6d4e93.jpg

----------


## Vanda

Это мои морковь,огуречик, тыква и помидор, правда темноватая фотка. Освещение в группе слабенькое.

http://*********ru/285552.jpg

----------


## Ада

Коллеги, немного Новго года. Снимали родители, поэтому за качество не отвчаю.
[IMG]http://*********ru/297608m.jpg[/IMG]
Это у меня такие снежинки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/296584m.jpg[/IMG]
Это у меня сказка "Хозяйка Медной горы". Здесь Эльфы, духи леса, двое из ларца...

[IMG]http://*********ru/301704m.jpg[/IMG]
Это Снеговички принесли подарки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/302728m.jpg[/IMG]
Это мои мышки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/299656m.jpg[/IMG]
А тут еще и белочки.

----------


## Василий

[IMG]http://*********ru/299656m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот именно с такими я уже 13 лет работаю!


Мне продолжать скидывать?

----------


## detsad

> Девочки поделитесь идеями как украшаете зал на новый год. Пока есть время может у завы кое что выпрошу. И еще такой вопрос у вас ставят живую елку или искуственную???


мы в прошлом году закупили искусственную- аккуратненькая елочка( а ещё я перед утренниками на батарею кладу ваточку, смоченную в пихтвом масле-запах....... настоящая елка отдыхает!)
А зал каждый раз по-разному:

[IMG]http://*********su/1973851m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2026074m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********su/2029146m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2008666m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## анастасия котова

[IMG]http://*********ru/289422m.jpg[/IMG]
это наша команда на КВНе

----------


## iolchik

Вот, елки а фотки не прицепила-((
[IMG]http://*********ru/327299m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/313987m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/311939m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/317059m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/305795m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/304771m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/309891m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/307843m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/308867m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Танцулька

[IMG]http://*********ru/298631m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/296583m.jpg[/IMG]
Вреднюга у осени краски украла, а Петрушку на форуме слямзила . На новый год пойдут.

----------


## Mamule4

[IMG]http://*********ru/289435m.jpg[/IMG]
хороший получился праздник!

А еще провели конкурс среди родителей и детей "Чудо с грядки"[IMG]http://*********ru/281243m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/285339m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/272027m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/276123m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/262811m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/269979m.jpg[/IMG] Работ лчень много. После выходных победителей наградят!

[IMG]http://*********ru/314010m.jpg[/IMG]-а ежик, гном в средней группе.[IMG]http://*********ru/311962m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/319130m.jpg[/IMG]а это старшая гр резвится(моя личная слева в розовом)

----------


## Mamule4

[IMG]http://*********ru/326298m.jpg[/IMG]-Лисичка была  главным персонажем в ясельках!

----------


## lencik

Натали Птичка, согласна с мнением, что костюмы поросят лучше купить! Выкладываю фото поросёнка (покупного), может поможет при раскрое и пошиве.[[IMG]http://*********ru/327325m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/311965m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

У нас тоже проходила выставка творчества родителей, но она была не тлько осенняя, но еще и юбилейная.
ОСЕНЬ ЗА ОКНОМ...
[IMG]http://*********ru/274074m.jpg[/IMG]

ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ БУКЕТ..
[IMG]http://*********ru/272026m.jpg[/IMG]

ФАНТАЗИЯ!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/275098m.jpg[/IMG]

НОЧНАЯ СОВА...(я)
[IMG]http://*********ru/276122m.jpg[/IMG]

МАКЕТ НАШЕГО ДЕТСКОГО САДА НАМ В ПОДАРОК!
[IMG]http://*********ru/265882m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mamule4

а это кружок мой танцевальный-танец "Musikmen"[IMG]http://*********ru/280218m.jpg[/IMG]

А это любимый "Ладошки"[IMG]http://*********ru/283290m.jpg[/IMG]

"Кошки-мышки"[IMG]http://*********ru/278170m.jpg[/IMG]

а это-игровой стретчинг
[IMG]http://*********ru/262810m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/268954m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/266906m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/267930m.jpg[/IMG]

а совсем недавно у нас был досуг по ПДД[IMG]http://*********ru/302749m.jpg[/IMG] с Бармалеем и Светофорчиком

а это самодельный медведь -взрослый(из кусочков)[IMG]http://*********ru/282269m.jpg[/IMG]

Хоттабыч[IMG]http://*********ru/285341m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mamule4

Кощей[IMG]http://*********ru/274077m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/272029m.jpg[/IMG]-это снова мы.:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/278173m.jpg[/IMG]

танец с блинами[IMG]http://*********ru/275101m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## detsad

> Девочки,я своих деток готовлю к выступлению на город, и не могу придумать костюмы для поросят:2 девочки.


Посмотри во это: шили родители в прошлом году для сказки

[IMG]http://*********su/1995354m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

http://s41.radikal.ru/i091/0811/d3/aa1c585e1b10.jpg
А так 5 лет назад украшали маенький зал в Рождеству. Когда выключаешь свет, то небо всё светится огоньками.

http://i045.radikal.ru/0811/86/27151fc8ad08.jpg
 Это Дуб-у Лукоморья. Там действует электроника и все персонажи выходят поочереди. Такой дуб у наших соседей -финнв. Мы ездили к ним по обмену опытом. В сад ходят дети эмигрантов из финских семей. Там один русский учитель, а второй - финский.

----------


## frezia

http://i037.radikal.ru/0811/6a/bb11eb235df6.jpg
А такие гномики на протяжени всего Адвета встречали родителей и детей у входа. Правда, когда в сад входишь уже

http://s46.radikal.ru/i112/0811/77/61065b327ad4.jpg
Атакое Солышко и символ нашего сада, а также Снеговик, приходят на проводы Зимы к детям. Скоморохов не видно. Жаль

[IMG]http://*********su/2064122m.jpg[/IMG]

А это Гном и Карлсон. В прошлом году.

----------


## POKINYTAYA

вот так у меня вчера был украшен зал
[IMG]http://*********ru/281236m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

[IMG]http://*********su/1996381m.jpg[/IMG]

Солнышко поближе.

----------


## Роза Иваново

Помещаю фотографии оформления зала для осенних утренников.

[IMG]http://*********su/1977949m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1967709m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана Рад

МЫ ОФОРМИЛИ ЗАЛ ТАК: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/286377m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

faina (25.11.2016)

----------


## anile

А это наша осень.

[IMG]http://*********su/2015836m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mamule4

[IMG]http://*********ru/281249m.jpg[/IMG]Это фото недоделанного занавеса, еще по краям по паре березок пришили .

----------


## Gaisia

Это мои младшие детки ))
[IMG]http://*********su/2046714m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2044666m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oljaTs

[IMG]http://*********ru/282276.jpg[/IMG]

Костюмы Звездочек, может быть, кому-то и пригодится.

Девочки! Отправила во входящие описание танца "Звездочек" на музыку "Le Muse".
Если возникнут трудности с пониманием описания движений и их соответствия музыке, на неделе тогда отправлю собственное фортепианное изложение этого произведения.
Кто-то за меня удалил мою пустышку. Это я нечаянно нажала на клавишу, и мое пустое письмецо отправилось в наш ящичек.

----------


## Бемолька

А вот еще.

[IMG]http://*********su/1970780m.jpg[/IMG]

 А так мы украсили угол.

[IMG]http://*********su/2025055m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## анастасия котова

[IMG]http://*********ru/324301m.jpg[/IMG] Добрый вечер, всем! Мне тоже очень хочется поделиться тем чем мы занимаемся на практике, это у нас 8 Марта(вторая мл. группа)

[IMG]http://*********ru/325325m.jpg[/IMG]

это чтоб получше разглядели,  КОТЯТА!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/314061m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/315085m.jpg[/IMG]


а это день матери в прошлом году, ставили "Волк и семеро козлят на новый лад" со старшей группой

[IMG]http://*********ru/318157m.jpg[/IMG]


это у нас проходил семинар по здоровьесберегающим технологиям, мы отправились с детьми на остров "Чунга-чанга"

[IMG]http://*********ru/319181m.jpg[/IMG]


а потом на этом острове появился злой, ужасный тараканище, это я если узнали!

[IMG]http://*********ru/317133m.jpg[/IMG]


это у нас проходит конкурс детского конкурса "Вытворяшки"  мои девочки танцевали танец  "12 дочерей"

----------


## Mamule4

В ящике от Ольги сценарий новогоднего праздника с Нехочухой. Прикольный сценарий-я в прошлом году ставила-аж в двух садах.Везде на "Ура"![IMG]http://*********ru/316110m.jpg[/IMG].Там дед Мороз собрался на море...

----------


## frezia

[IMG]http://*********su/2032378m.jpg[/IMG]

А это наш пасхальный зайчик. Таким он был в апреле.:smile:

И это он.

[IMG]http://*********su/2089725m.jpg[/IMG]

А в марте на Женский день проходил парад шляп. Може ткто-то встречал сценарий в журнале "Ребёнок в детском саду". Но не уверена. Немного добавляли, а что-то убирали в сценарии. Вставляли свои номера.  Но вот такие шляпки сделали родители с детьми. В них щеголяли по подиуму, перед концертом.

[IMG]http://*********su/2083581m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2049789m.jpg[/IMG]

Продолжение парада.

[IMG]http://*********su/2033405m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2095868m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2083580m.jpg[/IMG]

Весь этот проект -идея нашего методиста. Тема шляп прошла через многие виды занятий.



Воти последняя картинка. А эти шляпки ждут своей очереди на танец "Чарльстон".

[IMG]http://*********su/2045692m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Gaisia

[IMG]http://*********su/2084607m.jpg[/IMG]

Дети после выступления на фестивале "Маленькая страна".С этими мягкими игрушками тоже проводили развлечение.

----------


## Танцулька

Девочки, совет нужен. Вот такие есть костюмы, но надо бы их обновить. Посоветуйте, что на ваш взгляд *придумать*  другое девчонкам на голову, чтоб со сцены ярко смотрелось. и что еще кому добавить для более подходящего цветого ансамбля. 
Эти костюмы были в саду. а надо на сцену теперь.
[IMG]http://*********ru/272070m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Luda

> только бантом заваязать на бочок?


Не на бочок, а вперед, будет интересней. А с кепочкой согласна, причем цветок можно из горошистого материала, как у девочек платья.
Вот типа такого девочкам.
[IMG]http://*********ru/315097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светусик1001

[IMG]http://*********ru/286430m.jpg[/IMG] Это одна из моих методисток в роли Бабы Яги. А в роли вороны за холмиком сидит прачка.[IMG]http://*********ru/271070m.jpg[/IMG] А это моя любимая Осень со своими детками (ясли). Выручила меня в этом году. Прихожу с утра на работу, спокойно готовлю зал к празднику. В 9.30 первый праздник у старшей группы. В 9.00 приходит девушка которая должна играть Осень и удивленно на меня смотрит. Я???? Осень??? Я в панике. Проходит мимо воспитательница, видит меня с бешеннми глазами. Васильна, говорит, что случилось. Я ей так и так мол нет Осени. А она мне "Дай сценарий почитать". В 9.30 она на сцене. Праздник прошел четко, без заминок и запинок. Благодаря таким воспитателям работать и интересней и легче.. :Aga:

----------


## Свет-Ля-чок

[IMG]http://*********ru/305873m.jpg[/IMG]
Это моя Осень красавица. Такая умничка, всё сыграла просто СУПЕР!!! Без сучка и задоринки! ДЕТИ БЫЛИ В ВОСТОРГЕ, да и я тоже........ :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/303825m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну, а это мы вместе после утренников.

----------


## Gaisia

Мои девочки танцуют танцы "Красная шапочка","Чарльстон" и"Маленькие куколки"

[IMG]http://*********ru/269037.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/266989.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/320236.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## POKINYTAYA

В новогодний сценарий включила такой момент где оживает елочка, вот есть и костюм,это наш городской коллектив. Они плясали под в слесу родилась елочка в современной обработки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/278049m.jpg[/IMG]
А это они с моим сынком
[IMG]http://*********ru/265761m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## POKINYTAYA

А это мой водяной!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/323104m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## POKINYTAYA

Девочки идея как украсить зал к новому году.
[IMG]http://*********ru/263733m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Это мой праздник в прошлом году "Хозяйка Медной горы"

[IMG]http://*********ru/319028m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## doelse

Девочки,всем добрый вечер!Разрешите продолжить тему украшений  из сезаля.Мы ёлочки делали разного размера в одной цветовой гамме и украшали зал.Фотографии не очень, но может кому пригодится! :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/296500m.jpg[/IMG]m][IMG]http://*********ru/295476m.jpg[/IMG][/URL][IMG]http://*********ru/301620m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Affection

[IMG]http://*********su/2017887m.jpg[/IMG]

Это оформление потолка на осень. Зонтик с капельками опять же! Спасибо!

----------


## elenasaf

Всем добрый вечер!
Провела праздник Агнии Барто!Получилось весело и интересно!Поэтому отправила сценарий праздника и минусовки песен на слова Барто.Также танцевали 2 танца: танец с игрушками(на "Самая счастливая"-прописанная мелодия), "Разноцветная игра" (по Бурениной).
Если проводить праздник в садике, то нужно заменить часть стихов.Я использовала больше школьную тему.

[IMG]http://*********su/2019935m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elenasaf

[IMG]http://*********ru/278095.jpg[/IMG]
разноцветная игра

----------


## anile

Наш Новый год


Ещё

[IMG]http://*********su/2000479m.jpg[/IMG]

Огоньки в окошке мигают.

----------


## Divaella

украшение на стену из сетки цветочной
[IMG]http://*********ru/301639m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Divaella

а это на утреннике в прошлом году половина сотрудников на больничном и мне пришлось составлять сценарий так,чтобы я в конце утренника смогла сыграть сама снегурочку,а дедом Морозом мой муж. Дай бог ему терпения,будила в 2 часа ночи и спрашивала сценарий, так как придумала в стихах.[IMG]http://*********ru/302663m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Adaneth

Всем доброго времени суток! :smile:
Нашла на просторах интернета вот такую книжку:
 "Костюмы детских празников"
[IMG]http://*********ru/418846m.jpg[/IMG]
может кому пригодится

она находится по ссылке:
http://www.free-ware.ru/1229261363/f...ikov/download/
или
http:/*************.com/files/i4uwkdaf7

----------


## frezia

http://globalshow2.ru/service/world_folk.php
Вот здесь можно немного подсмотреть элементы костюмов.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
http://www.viva-dance.ru/latino.htm здесь есть видио некоторых танцев. Можно подсмотреть некоторые элементы

----------


## Полли Ролли

> Костюмы можно посмотреть здесь http://www.solnet.ee/gallery/katalog.html


И вот здесь - и купить их тут можно.http://irma-decor.ru/catalog/suite/a...Pos=24&recNum=

Фирма называется Ирма Декор. У них правда дорого, но очень красиво и качественно - посмотрите на их костюмы - может хоть идеи пригодятся

----------


## nin

> Девчата, кто-нибудь делал костюм цапли или аиста. подмогните как?????


[IMG]http://*********ru/397157m.gif[/IMG]

Можно что-то типа этого, только сделать клюв подлинее. 

v-malin@yandex.ru

----------


## Ирик

Всем здравствуте!



> А попробуйте сделать кофточку из любого пакета, который не жалко. У вас займёт это 15-20 минут (но уже не сегодня, наверное)


Юбку можно сделать из надутых пакетов.
[IMG]http://*********ru/417495m.jpg[/IMG]
только они после праздника 1 апреля уже сдулись:biggrin:
77ss@bk.ru

----------


## nin

Здравствуйте, девочки! Здрав-ствуй-те - в буквальном смысле слова. Здоровья всем, берегите себя. Хочу поделиться радостью: я закончила писать сценарии на 8 Марта. У меня их было 5. А теперь постараюсь их выложить в нашей комнатке. Вот только они на украинском. Там я уже видела несколько...Значит, я так понимаю, можно.





> Вот теперь заморачиваюсь с костюмами.


Сороконожки всех возрастов... Как говориться, на вырост.
[IMG]http://*********ru/458454m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/456406m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот ещё один: мой любимый

[IMG]http://*********ru/446166m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## xuxusha

Девочки вот ещё книжечка,может пригодится???

http://puzkarapuz.ru/ebooks/magazine...vzroslykh.html
[IMG]http://*********ru/433890m.jpg[/IMG]
Чтобы получить настоящее удовольствие от новогодних праздников, рождественских балов, елок, утренников и маскарадов, необходимо приобрести или сшить специальную маскарадную одежду. И даже если вы не принимаете прямого участия в хороводе вокруг елки, то уж ваше чадо обязательно должно быть в самом удивительном маскарадном костюме этого утренника! Наша книга предлагает целый набор выкроек маскарадных костюмов для детей самого разного возраста.
В книге вы также найдете сценарии новогодних праздников в соответствии с возрастом детей, а также предлагается сценарий и для взрослых.
Малышам вы можете сшить костюмы телепузика, пчелки или Чебурашки, для детей постарше - костюмы Карлсона, Пьеро, Танцовщицы, Пирата или Индианки. Тинейджеры смогут нарядиться в Децла, Человека-паука, Шахерезаду или в Мобильный телефон. А если честь изображать Деда Мороза или Снегурочку выпала именно вам, то мы предлагаем вам наряды Деда Мороза, Снегурочки, Верки-Сердючки, Богатыря и гейши. На каждый костюм дан эскиз, выкройка и особенности изготовления.

----------


## Мелисса 19

*iolchik*,
 посмотреть костюмы для канкана можно здесь http://www.arte-grim.ru/catalog/suits/carnaval/good25/
http://www.irma-decor.ru/portfolio/variety.html
Насколько я понимаю выкройка юбки должна представлять солнце с разрезом. Воланы выкраиваются по прямой и нашиваются рядами. А если хочется чтобы воланы были и с внутренней  и с внешней стороны юбки, то нужно шить юбку двухслойной. Слои соединять в самом конце пошива. Брать ткань нужно полегче, иначе юбка будет слишком тяжёлой.

----------


## Rina05

*Galina-star,*

Долго пыталась объяснить в личке как делать шапочки. Но видно я не создана для объяснения. Покажу чуть чуть наглядно.

Из картона вырезаю полоску шириной 7 см и длиной, чтоб могла обхватить головку ребёнка (может вам понадобится две полоски, если картон небольшой.  Делаете с одной стороны надрезы примерно 1,5 см и загибаете их.
Вот так примерно

[IMG]http://*********ru/497809.jpg[/IMG]

Потом вырезаете круг, и наклееваете его на основу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/490641.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********ru/481425.jpg[/IMG]

затем вырезаете лепестки 4-х размеров

[IMG]http://*********ru/468113.jpg[/IMG]

сначала обклеиваете круг самыми большими лепесточками. Больших лепесточков выходит 3-4 ряда.
Где-то так.

[IMG]http://*********ru/458897.jpg[/IMG]

Второй и третий ряд больших лепесточков располагайте так, чтобы они оказались между предыдущих лепестков.

[IMG]http://*********ru/517264m.jpg[/IMG]

Посмотрите, сколько рядов сделать больших лепестков, но по моему 3, затем идут 3 ряда ещё меньше, 3 ряда ещё поменьше и 3 ряда маленьких. Маленькие все поднимаете наверх, типа ещё не раскрылись. Затем по бокам пришиваете 2 ленточки, чтобы шляпка хорошо держалась!!!
Вот что должно получится

[IMG]http://*********ru/508048.jpg[/IMG]

*УФФФФФФФ* 

*Девочки, простите, за большие фотки, видно перепутала не на то нажала!!!!*

----------


## Sinetar

песенка для Дюймовочки
http:/*************.com/files/nlr3lnilv

----------


## Zaranica

> Мы купили красную ткань на длинный сарафан и белую- на блузку.Мне бы пример, как расшить этот сарафан и кокошник. Может кто шил в саду?


Посмотрите вот по этой ссылке,а что-нибудь у себя поищу

http://croco.ru/catalog/n/page/1

----------


## Натали Птичка

А это Рождественский спектакль (предупреждаю, это для девочек, которые работают в Воскресных школах). Для обычного детского сада этот материал не применим...
http://s40.radikal.ru/i090/0903/5c/bb02ca517e4d.jpg
http://s58.radikal.ru/i161/0903/0d/c4f476073958.jpg
http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/0903/71/9b23ae4af252.jpg
http://i057.radikal.ru/0903/c4/67a09652a9fa.jpg

----------


## СТС

> Привет!
> Это всё же страница заранее высвечивается, а сообщений пока всё нет и нет!!!!


Привет, Лена!
Мне кажется будут сообщения, просто их еще никто не написал. Как так может страница заранее высвечиваться?
*Ирик,* у меня есть такая сценочка, правда ни автора, ни откуда материал не знаю.
http://narod.ru/disk/6628180000/%D0%...0%BC!.doc.html

----------


## fox14

есть театрализованная игра с элементами кукольного театра для средней группы детского сада. Можно переделать, добавив больше музыкальности.
*"Если сказку любишь ты, в теремок к нам приходи"*

*Кукольный театр* для самых маленьких:
http://www.filehoster.ru/files/dm5774

----------

лядова (20.07.2017)

----------


## Elona66

ставила сказку *12 месяцев* вот что получилось!  http://yabadaba.ru/files/143502

музыка к сказке 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143627
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143628
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143629
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143630 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143631 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143632 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143633 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143634 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143635 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143636 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143637 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143638 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143639 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143640 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143641 
http://yabadaba.ru/files/143642

----------


## yuslora

*Песенки из мюзикла Мама *  
http://files.mail.ru/EQ9GTI 
http://files.mail.ru/3KI793

----------


## Elinohka

сказка для кукольного спектакля *"Прыг, шмыг и голосистое горлышко"*  Е.Горбиной и М.Михайловой. 
http://files.mail.ru/Z52S4O - текст и музыка в нотах

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

*программа "Развитие творческих способностей средствами кукольного театра"*(несколько не доделанную, на основе одноимённой книги Н.Ф.Сорокиной, Л.Г.Миланович) для деток 2-4 лет. 
http://files.mail.ru/HTWA66

----------


## Татьяна Алексеевна

Хочу поделиться своим *планом Театрального кружка.*
http://dump.ru/file/3274945

А это из творческого отчета.
http://dump.ru/file/2532158

----------


## Насхатовна

Я вела театральный кружок. И именно брала Щеткина, расписав его занятия на год. Просто разделила на графы таблицы. 1-дата (4 занятия на месяц), 2-№занятия, 3-Название, 4-цель, 5- содержание, 6- материалы и оборудование, 7-примечание. Все! Думаю, что это для кружка достаточно. Да, чуть не забыла, некоторые его занятия делила на 2, потому что не все у Щеткина реально дать за одно занятие. Это мое мнение!
предлагаю свой *план работы по театральной деятельности*, в основе книга "Театральная деятельность в д\с! " Щеткина.
http://ifolder.ru/13553411

----------


## Вели

*Костюмы к праздникам.*

http://narod.ru/disk/11691171000/%D0...D1%8B.rar.html

----------


## Насхатовна

Девочки вот нашла и уже использовала сайт с фокусами http://ifolder.ru/13450578

----------


## mamabetti

Уважаемая Татьяна! Я очень люблю театрализацию. хочу с вами поделиться своими наработками,  на этой ссылке  http://files.mail.ru/EPFJX6
 моя  авторская программа  "Удивительные превращения для отличного настроения". Конечно я её сократила, но оставила основное, цели, задачи, содержание и приложение: перспективные планы, план работы с родителями и профильными специалистами, свои разные разработки, утренники, игры и т.д. Может что-то пригодиться. Буду рада если помогла вам.

----------


## a_k_gib

занятие  для детей подготовительной к школе группы на тему "Волшебный мир сказки".
Цель: *Развитие творческих способностей детей средствами театрального искусства.*
http://files.mail.ru/5G8RTQ

----------


## olga18-74

http://puzkarapuz.ru/63776-knitted-c...e-than-40.html
Книга по вязанию варежек, шарфиков и шапочек для мальчиков и девочек с забавными мордашками животных.

----------


## elka

Очень хорошенькая инсценировка для детей средней группы к осеннему празднику. Рекомендую украсить красивой музыкой.http://dump.ru/file/3332636

----------


## matvi-elena

на новогодний утренник брала  у Суворовой Т.И  для сюрпризного момента из книги "Танцуй, малыш!", перед раздачей подарков , песню для Деда Мороза "По городам и сёлам" с элементами кукольного театра. Дети были  удивлены и довольны! :Ok: 
ссылка на видео
http://narod.ru/disk/12765808000/%D1...1%80..wmv.html
[IMG]http://*********ru/818051.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Королёк

Все костюмы мастерской  Ангел.Полный каталог.

http://files.mail.ru/CDO5ZQ

----------


## detsad

> нужна шапочка для мухоморов. Кто-нибудь может предложить идеи по изготовлению, или фото?


 нашала у себя фото, посмотрите ( правда, качеств плоховато- сделано с видео) [IMG]http://*********ru/827909.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/828933.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Полли Ролли

Там внутри тонкий паралон, сверху шёлк, а подкладка х/б. И подкладку надо собрать, так больше похоже на шляпку гриба. В продаже подобные грибы есть у Ирмы-декор. Гляньте на их сайте.

----------


## Lo-la

А  можно  от  зонтика  ленты  цветные  к  облакам,  или  листьям  осенним,  или  к  птицам(будто  улетают)  Ну  что-то  типо  вот  такой  схемы:
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/884888m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## julianka23

Осень золотая :http://files.mail.ru/ZVV9OB

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Снежная королева :http://files.mail.ru/U18659

----------


## elka

Алусик, пожалуйста, новая ссылка http://dump.ru/file/3534742

----------


## nadja007

Работаю в саду больше 25 лет. Стараюсь создать элементарную базу для декораций - обязательно ширмы, легкие зановеси,на что легко цеплять легкие детали декораций, тканевые легкие конрурные образы - деревьев, героев, например, мартешки и т.д. - многоразово, очень удобно!

http://picasaweb.google.com/nadja.su...73862614780626

http://picasaweb.google.com/nadja.su...74203789614226

http://picasaweb.google.com/nadja.su...75256523456002

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

[IMG]http://*********ru/884700m.jpg[/IMG]

http://myzryk.ifolder.ru/14405011

----------


## fktyjxrf

девочки, возможно, поздно выкладываю, но может на следующий год пригодится.
это кусочек леса... листочки  из ткани  вырезала сама,для клена листочки рисовали с детьми на интегрированном занятии,.Я, конечно, все подправила, подрисовала, но дети довольны, что принимали участие в оформлении зала.
[IMG]http://*********ru/917823m.jpg[/IMG]

это центральная стена.Идею взяла с обложки осеннего колокольчика (спасибо оформителям). Все сшито из материала, к стене крепится булавками с колечком.долговечно и прочно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/951615m.jpg[/IMG]

Всем удачи!

----------


## гномик

Девочки, посмотрите какие красивые костюмы
[IMG]http://*********org/12078m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/16174m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/13102m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3886m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1838m.png[/IMG]

----------


## ирина6004

сказка о дружбе.  http://narod.ru/disk/15213455000/%D0...D0%BA.rar.html

----------


## ирина6004

праздник по экологии с использованием кукольного спектакля http://narod.ru/disk/15212993000/%D1...D0%BA.rar.html

----------


## гномик

Девочки, предлагаю такое оформление .Просто украсить зал красивыми яркими украшениями или чтобы на новогодней ёлке распустились цветы ! Простое декоративное решение, выполненное из офисной бумаги. При создании лепестков можно использовать маленькие кусочки двустороннего скотча или клей, а весь цветок скрепить нитью .
Посмотреть можно здесь.http://files.mail.ru/T9ER8Q

----------


## skripka

Уважаемые коллеги, здравствуйте!
Купила вот женский журнальчик, а там  - костюм хлопушки, может пригодится кому.
Смотрите здесь:IMG_0106.JPG
Только фото нужно повернуть. :Aga:

----------


## skripka

Вот такой осенний зал - просто и со вкусом:
[IMG]http://*********su/1969759m.jpg[/IMG]
Сфотографировала после утренника - несколько гирлянд уже оторвались:(
Вот так оформлено зеркало:

----------


## jarinka

на празднике видела костюм конфетки -  сшила чья -то бабушка.   юбочка, жилетка, и шапочка были общиты фантиками от конфет   вплотную( фантик к фантику) смотрится просто здорово.

----------


## skripka

Костюм "Ягодка" на ребенка 3-4 лет:IMG_0108.JPG
Все из того же женского журнала :Aga:

----------


## Butterfly

А у нас было такое оформление к осеннему празднику

http://narod.ru/disk/15244484000/HPIM4471.JPG.html
http://narod.ru/disk/15244472000/HPIM4489.jpg.html

Вот, наконец, освоила и вставляю свои фотографии осеннего оформления. Правда, не самые лучшие. Сжимать я еще не научилась. 



Мы украшаем зал по-минимуму.

----------


## Фа-Соль

*кукольный театр "Спор овощей" Делали из настоящих овощей дети с родителями*
http://*********org/53927m.htm
http:///*********org/25255m.htm
http://*********org/21159m.htm
http://*********org/13991.jpg
http://*********org/63142.jpg
http://*********org/52902.jpg
http://*********org/31398.jpg
http://*********org/22182.jpg

[IMG]http://*********org/64185m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/34489m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/20153m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Madam2009

> Подскажите, Пожалуйста, вы все можете.
> Как сделать девочку - цветок, чтобы раскрывались лепестки? хоть и н.г. на носу, но впереди есть еще и день Матери.
> Благодарю Вас.


Посмотрите, какой цветок сделали из самоклеящейся плёнки мои воспитатели для сказки "Дюймовочка".
[IMG]http://*********org/38620m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/32476m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/17116m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ириnka

Вот таким богатырем была наша методист на Дне здоровья.
[IMG]http://*********org/31442m.jpg[/IMG]Правда, лошадь для нее мелковата, но зато она издает звуки цокота копыт и ржет. Дети в восторге.

----------


## гномик

Девочки, возьмите на вооружение веночек. Всегда под рукой, всегда зелёный. КРАСИВОООООО!!!! ТОлько мы  к Новому году добавляли еще игрушечки, ангелочков, фонарики... Вообщем ваша фантазия.

Лавровый веночек!http://files.mail.ru/3BEAI0

----------


## КатюфФфка 0506

Девочки это маски разные. Они тоже иногда бывают нужны.

http://webfile.ru/4021169

С уважением Ольга!

----------


## Ириnka

Мои девочки выступали на городском конкурсе. Спели ужасно, но костюмы были самые классные. Шила сама.[IMG]http://*********org/6682m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Madam2009

> *Madam2009*, можно фото домика поближе?


[IMG]http://*********org/16912m.jpg[/IMG]

Этот домик сделали ещё до моего прихода в детский сад, но, конечно он всегда задействован. Летом - он в цветах, осенью цветы заклеиваем листьями на скотче, а зимой одна воспитательница так его драпирует синтепоном и тканью, что его просто не узнать. Обязательно покажу зимнюю фотографию. Спасибо за интерес!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

предлагаю, простые  перелинки  для Времен  года, весна   лето  осень   зима
[IMG]http://*********org/53797.jpg[/IMG]- осень
[IMG]http://*********org/36389.jpg[/IMG]-лето
[IMG]http://*********org/47653.jpg[/IMG]-зима
[IMG]http://*********org/39461.jpg[/IMG]-весна
 перелинки были  до  меня  сшиты-  я только  из  расшила.
если  комунибудь  пригодится  , буду  рада.
листья или  цветы,  на  перелине три  штуки  две  в  переди  и  одна  с  зади.

----------


## Oletta

Это  моя старшенькая на прошлый новый год была бусинкой. Костюм бусинки нам шила бабушка!

----------


## Oletta

А это Буратино, Бусинка,Снегурочка и Дед Мороз. Взрослые костюмы шила кастелянша. а детские родители( и бабушка):smile:

----------


## elka

Предлагаю интересную новогоднюю инсценировку  "ТАТЬЯНКИНЫ САНКИ"
http://ifolder.ru/15134684

----------


## Херсон-75

Дикари на выпускном в этом году, дикаренок - моя дочь!
[IMG]http://*********org/38497m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/25184m.jpg[/IMG]
 А это она фея игрушек, на том же утреннике

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Курчата[IMG]http://*********org/13947.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Курчата [IMG]http://*********org/65146.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Петушок [IMG]http://*********org/46714.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Бычок и коровка [IMG]http://*********org/26234.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Осень и капельки [IMG]http://*********org/17018.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Чебурашка и крокодил Гена [IMG]http://*********org/14970.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Наши украиночки [IMG]http://*********org/60029.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fktyjxrf

костюмы для сказки Репка
[IMG]http://*********org/636m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/44671m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## fktyjxrf

Девочки, здесь можно посмотреть как гримировать и наряжать детей
[IMG]http://*********org/87433m.jpg[/IMG]
ссылка на книгу
http://files.mail.ru/PJ6VM2

----------


## гномик

> Подскажите пожалуйста какой костюм можно придумать для русалок?


посмотрите  здесь[IMG]http://*********org/100782m.jpg[/IMG]
Хвостик можно сделать до пояса (с застежкой на липучке), потом во время танца 
снять его и продолжать танец в маленькой юбочке, которая была внутри хвостика

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Новогодний ангел
[IMG]http://*********org/118179.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

> гномик, а в вертикальном положении таких русалочек нет?


К сожалению нет.

Вот еще хочу предложить костюм маленького богатыря( кто-то просил)[IMG]http://*********org/77218m.jpg[/IMG]
И костюм восточной красавицы[IMG]http://*********org/69026m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Ангелочек и 4 звездочки к Новому году[IMG]http://*********org/112038.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Добрый вечер коллеги! Можно мне тоже немного поделиться своими фотографиями.
[IMG]http://*********org/89529m.jpg[/IMG] это мои снежинки и хозяйка Медной горы.

----------


## Ада

Это вся группа в сборе.....
[IMG]http://*********org/116152m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Ой, эти костюмы вроде уже я выставляла в начале темы, но повторить можно, а вот еще......
[IMG]http://*********org/65976m.jpg[/IMG] ковбои...
[IMG]http://*********org/71096m.jpg[/IMG] китайский танец с веерами....
[IMG]http://*********org/128443m.jpg[/IMG]

мои куколки 
[IMG]http://*********org/116155m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

предлогаю  вариант взрослых  героев нового  года, эти  снимки  сделала  когда  работала  в  московском  саду.
Заяц  волк , лиса  и  хлопушкка.
В  том  саду  посто  радовалась  костюмам шила  их  методист  Татьяна  Фелексовна, я  помогала  расшивать, только.
А  теперь  в  нашем  саду  знакомая  история  деньги  не  выделяют... что  могу  то  реставрирую  украшаю...
[IMG]http://*********org/98743.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

еще  вариант  оформления  сцены тоже  в  другом  московском  сад  девченки  красоту  наводили
[IMG]http://*********org/92599.jpg[/IMG]

А  на  пасху мне директор  подкинула  подкладочной  ткани два  куска по 15  метнов, я  еще  добавила  мешковину. вот  что получилось( а  потом  ткань пошла   на  костюмы... теперь  только  об  этом  мечтать  можно...)Эх  Москва, Москва!
[IMG]http://*********org/75191.jpg[/IMG]
как  видите все в  драперовке, ничего  не  резалось, только  закреплялось.

А это  я  делала  из кусочков, на  натянутой  ткане, дупло  открывалось, от   туда  сова  выглядывала, оно  как  и  кусты  селаны  из  бумаги.Это  тоже  было  в Москве, только  в  детском  цетре  работала.
[IMG]http://*********org/79287m.jpg[/IMG]

А  напоследок  вариант того  как  мы  оформляли  зал  к  родительскому  собранию, так  сказать  показывали  то  на  что  их  помощь  шла...
[IMG]http://*********org/65975m.jpg[/IMG]
кукол  обшивала  методист, как  и  весь  детский  сад. Дай  бог  ей  здоровья. многому  научила  меня. Такими  куклами  дети  играли  в  группах. да. да!!!  ине  ломали  и  не  драли   одежду!

----------


## ola21

*книжка "Музыкальная и театрализованная деятельность в ДОУ"(интегрированные занятия).*
http://files.mail.ru/RR4GS6

*диагностика по театрализованной деятельности под редакцией 
Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой*, все очень подробно и ясно написано, нам ее давали на методическом объединении.
http://files.mail.ru/86KR9T

----------


## Валентина Андреева

музыкальные кубики-обшиты тканью внутри любая крупа[IMG]http://*********org/70102.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Наш новогодний ЗАЯЦ и его друзья[IMG]http://*********org/127469.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

3 МУШКЕТЕРА[IMG]http://*********org/75233.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

сказочный фонарик[IMG]http://*********org/104714.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

РАЗНОЦВЕТНЫЕ ОГОНЬКИ[IMG]http://*********org/121101.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туся

[IMG]http://*********org/115974m.jpg[/IMG]
Это моя дочь в костюме восточной красавицы.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

наша волшебницы[IMG]http://*********org/67846.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elena310383

Нашла в инете сайтик с фигурками из воздушных шаров. Сама сделала по такому принципу солнышко, а вот здесь можно сделать ёлочку и снеговиков  http://files.mail.ru/N0V9NQ

----------


## Ириnka

Из самоклеющейся бумаги сделали буквы и цветы (у одной из воспитательниц золотые руки), теперь можно использовать на любой праздник. С цветами играем в игру "Садовник и цветы".А буквы периодически, в зависимости от надписи, доделывем, теперь их уже много. Очень практично. 
[IMG]http://*********org/128314m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ириnka

В сообщении #19 писала, как сделать большую красивую картинку в Wёрде в режиме "Печать плаката". Вот как это выглядит. 
[IMG]http://*********org/117077m.jpg[/IMG]
Размер 3х3 листа формата А4. Можно делать и больше. А если есть халявный цветной принтер, то и разукрашивать не надо!

----------


## Anisoara

выступала на городском методобъединении с докладом
* "Театрализация как основной компонент музыкального воспитания детей дошкольного возраста"* 
http://files.mail.ru/73ZLLX

----------


## 85_

Это наша Снежная королева (2008).
[IMG]http://*********ru/943329m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
А кто это, догадайтесь сами (2008).
[IMG]http://*********ru/970976m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elena310383

Девочки! Я эти плакатики уже выставляла в беседке №10. Просто не хочется чтобы они потерялись, здесь будет умеснее.
http://files.mail.ru/0SIJJE
http://files.mail.ru/VWQ1DR
Повторяюсь, Плакатики брала на детском портале "Солнышко", а вот разукрашивала сама....

----------


## liliana

*картотека пальчиковой гимнастики*
http://ifolder.ru/15307983

----------


## 013880Лили

[IMG]http://*********su/2001502m.jpg[/IMG]
А это осенний праздник, курочка и петушок

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
[IMG]http://*********su/2003550m.jpg[/IMG]
девочки-рябинки

----------


## Ната25

Уважаемые коллеги! Я тоже уже давно занимаюсь театрализованной деятельностью. Мне и моим коллегам по д/с  всё это нравиться. Мы сами шьём кукол и костюмы для постановки различных спектаклей и утренников. В каждый свой утренник я обязательно включаю хотя бы элементы театрализации. Хочу поделиться с вами планом работы по театрализованной деятельности и докладом.     А это ссылка на план и докладhttp://letitbit.net/download/6523.d6...____.docx.html
Кому что надо конкретно, пишите, чем смогу-помогу.


это кому интересно фотки наших кукол-марионеток Заяц , его держит снегурка и Колобок
http://letitbit.net/download/5159.f5..._____.jpg.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3440.ae..._____.JPG.html

----------


## Anisoara

[IMG]http://*********ru/925804m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/977007m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ната 68

В прошлом году ставила сказку "Дело было в лесу"
[IMG]http://*********ru/966759m.jpg[/IMG]
Козлята.

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

[IMG]http://*********ru/981094.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А почему фото такое большое получилось? Я, вроде, нажимала "уменьшить вчетверо"????

----------


## Ульбинка

[IMG]http://*********ru/937878m.jpg[/IMG]
Девочки, это к празднику осени. Буду пытаться дальше...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/967593m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/960425m.jpg[/IMG]
Это ещё одно оформление зала к осени.

----------


## ерофей зеленый

Предлагаю свою идею для исполнения частушек. [IMG]http://*********ru/945065.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, кому надо поздравление от Дедушки Мороза.

[IMG]http://*********ru/972714m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

Добрый вечер! В этот раздел я заглянула по двум причинам: во-первых скоро Новый Год и очень волнует вопрос, как сделать яркий новогодний костюм для своих внуков с минимальными затратами, а во-вторых очень давно я проводила праздники для школьников, а теперь хочу собрать команду для проведения праздников и для малышей.
Я в восторге от того, как и что вы делаете для детей.
В прошлом году я сделала для своего 3-х летнего внука костюм озорного лисенка. Посмотрите, что у меня получилось.[IMG]http://*********ru/963514m.jpg[/IMG]
[[IMG]http://*********ru/937914m.jpg[/IMG]URL=

----------


## баба Надя

> А у меня идея оформления зала такая: в верху под самый потолок крепится рейка, к ней на одинаковом расстоянии приклеиваются атласные ленты разного цвета. Они должны быть длинные - до пола.Потом с этими лентами можно эксперементировать: можно оставить их свисить прямо (чтобы они были натянуты хорошо, внизу также прикрепиь реечку), можно закрепить в виде веера, а нокаждый кончик ленты прикрепить цветочек или осенний листик, можно переплести ленты так, как подскажет ваша фантазия


[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/981849m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
 Вот примерно так.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

УКРАИНА-БАТЬКІВСКА ХАТА[IMG]http://*********ru/967540m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skripka

Вот что вчера в журнале обнаружила. Идеи для новогодних костюмов:
[IMG]http://*********ru/920215m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/919191m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Помогала  оформлять  зал  к   аттестации  воспитателей, перенесли  уголок  избы  в  зал

[IMG]http://*********su/1996382m.jpg[/IMG]
а так  он  выглядел  в группе
[IMG]http://*********su/1984094m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/947757m.jpg[/IMG]-НОВЫЙ ГОД

----------


## NilaI

У нас в этом году украшен зал просто.
Вот такие снежинки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/969301m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/974421m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, а вот мои ЗИМУШКИ

[IMG]http://*********ru/945773m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/936557m.jpg[/IMG]

...а  это  гномики

[IMG]http://*********ru/929389m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/932461m.jpg[/IMG]

.....  ночьки

[IMG]http://*********ru/924269m.jpg[/IMG]

  ....звёздочки

[IMG]http://*********ru/982636m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Девчёнки, всем привет.  Я открою вам свой секрет. Я  в дет. саду веду кружок муз. сказки, это моя так сказать подработка ( муз. руководитель + руководитель кружка) Костюмы шью я сама. Есть конечно свои плюсы и минусы, но на костюмы родители сдают деньги без проблем, ведь каждому хочется чтоб его чадо было красиво одето.  Зава, мне не помогает, но и  слава богу не мешает.

 А это мои ЛЬВЫ

[IMG]http://*********ru/990618m.jpg[/IMG]

пираты....

[IMG]http://*********ru/1025436m.jpg[/IMG]

клоуны...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1029532m.jpg[/IMG]

золотые рыбки

[IMG]http://*********ru/1000860m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dilya6467

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1032614m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Вот они мои бабки-ежки!!!

----------


## гномик

Девочки , вот еще целый архив снежинок
Скачать файл снежинки.rar


[IMG]http://*********ru/1008050m.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки, мы в этом году  делаем из шаров вот таких снеговичков.

[IMG]http://*********org/124933m.png[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, не нашла куда выставить, выставляю сюда. Театрализованные игры.
[IMG]http://*********org/96258m.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/87042m.png[/IMG]
Скачать файл театрализованные игры.rar

----------


## NilaI

Все такие рукодельницы, просто зависть берет. И когда вы все успеваете?
А у нас все по-простому. 
Это Бабушка из осеннего утренника.
[IMG]http://*********org/82946m.jpg[/IMG]
А это Снеговик и Лиса на зимний праздник.
[IMG]http://*********org/75778m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, предлагаю театрализованные игры.
[IMG]http://*********org/96258m.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/87042m.png[/IMG]

Скачать файл театрализованные игры.rar

----------


## Aluetta

Вот наша березка, мы делали такую в прошлом году, и наша скромная елочка:

[IMG]http://*********org/123923m.jpg[/IMG]

[[IMG]http://*********org/110611m.jpg[/IMG]URL=http://*********org/110611.htm][IMG]




 Про березку здесь уже писали - ствол из белой гофр. бумаги, на ней нарисовали черным метки , как у березки , и белые и голубые полоски тоже из гофр. бумаги. , клели карандашом.
    Такие же делали весенние, только зеленые полоски - темно -зел. чередовали со светло-зелеными.

----------


## gadalka

Девчёнки, всем привет! 

 Вот вам не большая подборочка костюмов к муз. сказке "Дюймовочка"

цветок
[IMG]http://*********org/99403m.jpg[/IMG]

лягушата
[IMG]http://*********org/96331m.jpg[/IMG]

пчёлки
[IMG]http://*********org/84043m.jpg[/IMG]

бабочки
[IMG]http://*********org/89163m.jpg[/IMG]


божьи коровки
[IMG]http://*********org/76875m.jpg[/IMG]

кроты и мышка
[IMG]http://*********org/80971m.jpg[/IMG]

ласточка и Дюймовочка
[IMG]http://*********org/67659m.jpg[/IMG]

страна эльфов
[IMG]http://*********org/122954m.jpg[/IMG]

принц эльф
[IMG]http://*********org/116810m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Херсон-75

МЛАДШАЯ ГРУППА
 "Танец зимы и снежинок" [IMG]http://*********org/67563m.jpg[/IMG]
"Снегурочка и зайцы" [IMG]http://*********org/115690m.jpg[/IMG]
Пляска Д. Мороза и Снегурки" [IMG]http://*********org/112618m.jpg[/IMG]
"Танец петрушек" [IMG]http://*********org/93162m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
СРЕДНЯЯ ГРУППА
"Гномы и хлопушки" [IMG]http://*********org/83946m.jpg[/IMG]
игра "Передай снежок" [IMG]http://*********org/78826m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/70634m.jpg[/IMG]
Теремок, Лиса Алиса, Кот Базилио [IMG]http://*********org/117741m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Херсон-75

97260m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
"Цыганский танец" [IMG]http://*********org/90092m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/75756m.jpg[/IMG]
Надеюсь, Бабу-Ягу Вы узнали?
[IMG]http://*********org/78829m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
"Танец Разбойников" [IMG]http://*********org/131055m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
"Цыганский танец" [IMG]http://*********org/119791m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
"Танец Кикимор" [IMG]http://*********org/111599m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
"Танец бабок-ежек"[IMG]http://*********org/104431m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

[IMG]http://*********org/104417m.jpg[/IMG] - вот такой костюм Деда Мороза мы приобрели в этом году.

[IMG]http://*********org/98273m.jpg[/IMG] - а это наша любимица - Кикимора

----------


## Magvai

А вот наше панно в муззале
http://*********org/95224.jpg
И наша ёлка.
http://*********org/89080.jpg

----------


## alla-mus

Здравствуйте, коллеги! С наступающим новым годом всех!
[IMG]http://*********org/101123m.jpg[/IMG] - наша ёлка
[IMG]http://*********org/87811m.jpg[/IMG] - оформление люстры
[IMG]http://*********org/78595m.jpg[/IMG] - шторы
[IMG]http://*********org/67331m.jpg[/IMG] -снежное дерево
[IMG]http://*********org/123650m.jpg[/IMG]-занавес с шишками

----------


## genez

[IMG]http://*********org/96092.jpg[/IMG]

мой Бармалей. дети были ввосторге(ср.гр.)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/83804.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Задор_Инка

[IMG]http://*********org/91820m.jpg[/IMG]


Боковая стена муз.зала





[IMG]http://*********org/77484m.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********org/67244m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## piyavoshka

Просто, как идея вдруг кому-нибудь пригодится. Берёзки свернуты из длинной бумаги в трубочку и закерпелены скотчем к стене, прорезать отверстия вставить веточки, оформлять и листьями бумажными и снежками и цветами и мн. др.

[IMG]http://*********su/2025041m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kasatkinaog

[IMG]http://*********org/112355m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/106211m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

Это наше новогоднее оформление
[IMG]http://*********org/71412m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/122615m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lara

> при печати использую функцию "печать плаката".


Я в прошлом году так "нарисовала" Дедушку. С изнанки, для прочности обклеила бумажным скотчем для утепления окон, ну и скотчем заламинировала. Дороговато, но зато на века. А костюм Снегурочки пришлось шить самой - вот что получилось.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/69132m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/70156m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Фрося

[IMG]http://*********org/121344m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/107008m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/91648m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МОРЕ

Всё своими руками...
[IMG]http://*********org/126482m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Королёк

это наш зал в этом году

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

[IMG]http://*********org/117306m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/121402m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/120378m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/107066m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Veruna

осеннее оформление
[IMG]http://*********org/81503m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

[IMG]http://*********org/187780m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/175492m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/173444m.jpg[/IMG]
Новогоднее оформление со сказкой "Морозко"

----------


## nadja007

[IMG]http://*********org/149937m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/147889m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/146865m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/144817m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/131505m.jpg[/IMG]
Декорации к сказке нарисованы (печки) на белых пододеяльниках, которые идиально подошли к рамочным вешалкам на колесиках (они выполняют у нас роль ширм), дерево вырезано из драпа, прицеплено на тонкую сетку, типа "фаты", самовар- настоящий:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------

murra V (25.10.2016)

----------


## Lusik

[IMG]http://*********org/179684.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/137700.jpg[/IMG]
в этом году мой зал. Фото выставляю впервые...учусь т.с.Надо же когда то начинать!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Извиняюсь за размеры! обязательно исправлюсь!!!

----------


## Anisoara

А это наши костюмы.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1017333m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1007093m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1048052m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alla-mus

[IMG]http://*********ru/1011980m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Девочки поделитесь офрмлением музыкального зала к выпуску в школу


Шары - очень нарядно, воздушно и ярко. У меня в прошлом году был "Фильм, фильм...", поэтому и оформление соответсвующее.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1037583m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1019151m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1008911m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NilaI

Девочки, сканировала театральное представление К. Чуковский "Чудо-дерево"
из журнала "Ребенок в детском саду" 6/ 2009
Сама еще не ставила, может кому пригодится, можно музыку самостоятельно подобрать.
Заранее прошу прощение, что не все в лучшем виде получилось, первый раз дела такое.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1033547m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1026379m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1023307m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alla-mus

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1001831m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1005927m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/998759m.jpg[/IMG]

Баба Яга, как сами поняли и Рассеяный. Это на 8 марта прошлый год.

----------


## lalanya

Мой  мальчик-огонь,средняя группа   http://*********ru/1028301.jpg

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
наша  хореограф  и  её  белые лебеди  http://*********ru/1010893.jpg

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Кукла-танцовщица.....http://*********ru/1043660.jpg

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Шапокляк....http://*********ru/1036492.jpg

----------


## jarinka

[IMG]http://*********org/162102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jarinka

> Дерево великолепное!!! Из какого материала сделано?


это бумага =ватман просто вырезано.  это делали в центре -педагог по дизайну Ульяна Юрьевна.   а на ёлочках просто дырки вырезаны -тоже из ватмана.

----------


## Полянка

[IMG]http://*********org/159092m.jpg[/IMG]
так был украшен зал на новогоднем утреннике 2010г.

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

[IMG]http://*********org/191692m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/179404m.jpg[/IMG]
оформление задней стены зала на 8 марта.Эти солнышки делали родители с детьми.

----------


## Leshka05

Послушайте очень хорошую *песенку И. Пономарёвой   "Чудо-театр".*
http://files.mail.ru/VXZUO6

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Девочки  я  понимаю, что  поздно  выложила  фотографии  с  осеннего  утренника.
Но  я  еще  новичок   и  только  недавно  дошла  до  этого  раздела.
Это  наш  осенний  зал, теперь  уже   в  прошлом  2009году.

----------


## taurika

Девочки, расслабьтесь немного, посмотрите костюмы вот здесь:biggrin:
*"Дочка попросила папу сделать ей костюм канарейки:
25-го утром, примерив папин наряд у зеркала, я поняла, что, во-первых, орнитолог из родителя так себе, а во вторых, жизнь закончена.
В школу мы ехали молча, и возвращались тоже в тишине."
фото костюма канарейки:
http://i043.radikal.ru/0912/ec/f84f76cab015.jpg
а вот здесь я поняла что костюм канарейки не самое страшное что мог сделать папа
http://i011.radikal.ru/0912/44/678e182c7c85.jpg
и смех, и грех!"*
Я так поняла, что это анекдот из контакта)))

----------


## Kazinja

У нас оформление всегда очень скромное на праздниках.

[IMG]http://*********org/133086m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/192465m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mamabetti

Девочки, хочу ПРодублиРовать видео  сПектакль "ЧеРивички" :flower: 
http://files.mail.ru/YYOU0B

----------


## Ульбинка

Девочки, это оформление к выпуску. Карета для Золушки. Весеннее пано.
http://files.mail.ru/LPD5G8?t=1

Пано не получилось... Выпуск был "Поле чудес", отгадывали слово ПЕРВОКЛАССНИК.

----------


## Лена Ванюшка

Девочки , это мои праздники Нов.год подг.группа 
http://*********org/193102.jpg

http://*********org/183886.jpg

http://*********org/187982.jpg

http://*********org/166478.jpg
http://*********org/169550.jpg здесь часы не очень видно

http://*********org/134734.jpg

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Новый год ср.гр.  тут мой сын - пингвинчик  и Морозяка Вьюжная
http://*********org/173633.jpg
http://*********org/166465.jpg

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
А это Федора, дети еще старшая гр. та весна
http://*********org/140865.jpg
http://*********org/133697.jpg

----------


## Цветик

*Музыка Для театра*

1.	Птичка
2.	Утка
3.	Медведь (дедушка)
4.	Волк (С. Прокофьев)
5.	Форель (Шуберт)
6.	Полет Шмеля (Римский-Корсаков)
7.	Танец Огня (Де Фалья)
8.	Утро в Финляндии (Ф. Мальцев)
9.	Кот в сапогах и белочка кошечка
10.	Красная шапочка и волк (П. Чайковский)
11.	Шествие гномов (Э. Григ)
12.	Ученик волшебник (П. Дьюкас)
13.	Гуси
14.	Ку-ку
15.	Овечки
16.	На ферме
17.	Ну погоди!
18.	Волк и заяц
19.	Вьюга и танец снежинок (М. Минков)
20.	Усатый нянь
21.	Ква-ква
22.	Старик Хоттабыч
23.	Озорные обезьянки
24.	Игрушка
25.	Веселый слон
26.	Музыкальная шкатулка
27.	Соловей
28.	Розовая пантера
29.	Пою под дождем
30.	Песня о волшебниках
31.         Песня о волшебниках - 

http://files.mail.ru/YSLI2G

----------


## гномик

песенка для спектакля
*"Колобок"*  http://files.mail.ru/C2AZW7 [IMG]http://*********org/208191m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, нашла в инете костюмы сказочных персонажей, может кому пригодится!
[IMG]http://*********org/202032m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/261427m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/252211m.png[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

*VITA786*,
 У меня  Сладкоежки танцевали под  финскую польку "Holli  Dolli"  с большими  Чупа Чупсами в руках,  на фото не очень видно , но постарайся разглядеть.

[IMG]http://*********org/212161m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/254144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, отправляю вам подборочку костюмов к муз сказке "Волшебник ихумрудного города"

минутки - рассказчицы
[IMG]http://*********org/214211m.jpg[/IMG]
ураган:
[IMG]http://*********org/202947m.jpg[/IMG]
феички:
[IMG]http://*********org/255170m.jpg[/IMG]
волшебная книга и гномы:
[IMG]http://*********org/246978m.jpg[/IMG]
Элли и Татошка:
[IMG]http://*********org/237762m.jpg[/IMG]Страшила:
[IMG]http://*********org/233666m.jpg[/IMG]
Гороховое поле:
[IMG]http://*********org/216258m.jpg[/IMG]
Львы:
[IMG]http://*********org/214210m.jpg[/IMG]
Карапузы - сладкоежки
[IMG]http://*********org/204994m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Продолжение фото  к сказке "Волшебник Изумрудного города"

Железный дровосек:
[IMG]http://*********org/212162m.jpg[/IMG]
маковое поле:
[IMG]http://*********org/197826m.jpg[/IMG]
маки:
[IMG]http://*********org/256197m.jpg[/IMG]
Бастинда (волшебница фиолетовой страны):
[IMG]http://*********org/260293m.jpg[/IMG]
осы:
[IMG]http://*********org/246981m.jpg[/IMG]
Летучии обезьяны:
[IMG]http://*********org/241861m.jpg[/IMG]
Изумруды:
[IMG]http://*********org/235717m.jpg[/IMG]
Мудрый Гудвин:
[IMG]http://*********org/224453m.jpg[/IMG]
Воздушный шар:
[IMG]http://*********org/225477m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## korolenok

Наверное, у всех есть традиция - выпускников приходят поздравить малыши. В прошлом году малыши заходили на праздник с гелевыми шарами с пятёрками на конце ленточки.Воспитатель пожелал выпускникам, чтобы такие пятёрки украшали их дневники, тетрадки, а сегодня они украсят ваш праздник. И малыши отпускали шары с пятёрками.Очень красиво смотрелся и этот момент, и зал. Паталок в шарах и красивых ярких пятёрках. Когда праздник закончился, шары с пятёрками выпускники забирали домой. 
http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1001/84/4847636c63c0.jpg Пробую вставит фото, не знаю получится ли...

----------


## genez

[IMG]http://*********org/196822m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********org/200918m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********org/257257m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
начала делать кокошники,и нашла в интернете такие........свои доделаю, выставлю.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/249065m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## AnnaShashko

В прошлом году на весну задний план украшали шарами : солнце, бабочки, цветы-фотографии на работе на днях выложу. А в этом году хотим купить тюль на задний план с лесом. У нас был зимний пейзаж, такого же плана весенний и на пол цветочную поляну.
http://*********org/211176.jpg
-это ссылка на Новогоднее оформление. 
Очень удобно, Новый год прошел, елку убрали, а задний план остался до сих пор –и настроение совсем другое в зале –зимнее. И с весной так же хотим.

----------


## Цветик

Мэри Поппинс, до свидания! песни из мюзикла.

http://files.mail.ru/Q370ZK

1.	Увертюра
2.	Предместье
3.	Овсянка
4.	Непогода
5.	Джонни + Мэри
6.	Хот – Дог
7.	Леди Совершенство
8.	Родители и дети
9.	33 коровы
10.	Сон
11.	Вальс
12.	Песня феи
13.	Марш
14.	Цветные сны
15.	Адмирал
16.	Брадобрей
17.	Педагог
18.	Давайте убежим!
19.	Мэрии Поппинс!
20.	Ветер перемен.
21.	Увертюра
22.	Предместье
23.	Овсянка
24.	Непогода
25.	Джонни + Мэри
26.	Хот – Дог
27.	Леди Совершенство
28.	Родители и дети
29.	33 коровы
30.	Сон
31.	Вальс
32.	Песня феи
33.	Марш
34.	Цветные сны
35.	Адмирал
36.	Брадобрей
37.	Педагог
38.	Давайте убежим!
39.	Мэрии Поппинс!
40.	Ветер перемен.

----------


## orchideya

Девочки, не нашла, куда можно выложить книжку Маханевой "Занятия по театрализованной деятельности в детском саду", поэтому, если кому-нибудь интересно, выложу сюда.

http:/*************.com/files/oid5btbeu

http:/*************.com/files/2t1uco9ee

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*А вот наше Солнышко...*

----------


## zilena

[IMG]http://*********ru/996428.jpg[/IMG]
сколько не пыталась загрузить прямо сюда, не получается. Это новогоднее оформление

----------


## Antonida

Уважаемые коллеги,
название темы подкорректировала, перенесла теоретический и методический материал из темы *Театр музыкальной сказки* сюда, а вот сценарный - наоборот туда.
Пожалуйста, не стоит дублировать одно и то же в разных темах, они хоть и похожи - но у каждой своя специфика. Здесь в основном планы, методики, программы и т.п., а там уже сами постановки. Надеюсь, так нам всем будет удобно в этих темах и пользоваться ими, и искать материал, с уважением  :flower: 
Аня

и еще одно предложение - может из раздела Авторского переместить тему в Методический? Жду ваших пожеланий

----------


## energizer70

девочка-весна[IMG]http://*********ru/999191m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## AnnaShashko

*Спасибо всем за отзывы!* Есть еще несколько фотографий с Нового Года в «фотоотчете с проведенных мероприятий.» :Ok: 

*Вот фотографии с Весенних праздников:*
http://*********org/227429.jpg
http://*********org/228453.jpg
http://*********org/225381.jpg

*И выпускной:*
http://*********org/226405.jpg 
http://*********org/215141.jpg

Могу выложить еще осенние праздники. Если надо?  :Laie 40: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Суппппер!!! Все как НАДО!!! Ничего лишного! Со вкусом! Я в восторге! У деток замечательные костюмчики! 
> Очень понравился зановес. Вы его тоже купили? Кто производит? Жду Ваших фотографий с нетерпением!
> Спасибо! Успехов Вам!


Большое сасибо! Зановес тоже мы покупали –тогда, еще 3 года назад брали на рынке, а сейчас  скупляемся в строительном гипермаркете. Он очень красиво смотрится закрытым. (есть фотка в фотоочете)  :Aga:

----------


## energizer70

У нас была замечательная девочка, которая прекрасно декорировала. Мы с коллегой всегда на подхвате. клеем, режем, вяжем узлы, ну и вперед на стремянку. К сожалению она уволилась.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1025851m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
и еще вот так. В середине экран, который всегда в работе. Поэтому приходится оформлять только края.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1020731m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Материал - ватман. шарики - несколько кругов соединены степлером между собой и сформированы в гирлянду. Корзина - в основании ваза. Она в центре и является главным предметом. В ней спрятан пульт от машины времени. Обручи оплетены скручеными между собой полосками из ватмана. Присутствие гирлянды обязательно. В самый ответственный момент все начинает мигать. гореть и.т.д. Это задумка и работа нашей художницы, она нам всегда помогала, но здесь "дело чести" - это оформление для выпускного праздника ее сынишки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1004361m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Нашла фото поближе. На днях выложу еще. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1022792m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
А это ваза поближе.

[IMG]http://*********ru/992072m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/999240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, а вот наши костюмы.
Лучок  http://*********ru/1011552.jpg
Шах и восточная красавица  http://*********ru/983904.jpg
Снеговик  http://*********ru/992096.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/1043299m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Выставляю выпуск 2008. Авторство нашей художницы. Исполнение наше с коллегой.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1005213m.jpg[/IMG]

Я тут совместила 2 фотки, немного исказила, чтобы было понятно в середине экран.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/988829m.jpg[/IMG]

Это наш угол с ф-но. Мы пользуемся эл.ф-но. Старое стоит в углу, чтобы не портило впечатление задрапировали.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1026716m.jpg[/IMG]

А здесь спрятан огромный телевизор. Был зачем-то приобретен, но не востребован. Мы его оформили картиной.

----------


## Magvai

Это панно сезонное в нашем зале (зимний вариант).
http://*********ru/1036973.jpg
А это театральный уголок (на стойках костюмы и ростовые куклы).
http://*********ru/1043116.jpg

----------


## energizer70

Осень. Птичку мы назвали "Буслик". Забавная она. Но в целом все смотрелось воздушно. Можно "перефразировать"(голубой фон, цветочки и.т.д.) будет весна.

[IMG]http://*********ru/992960m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Насчет ткани. Ездим по базам, берем дешевую вуаль, идет и подкладочная по 30 руб. С деньгами по-разному. Чаще покупаем на свои, потом постепенно возвращаем: подрабатываем, к выпускным всегда заведующая подбрасывает. В общем-то недорого все. Здесь инструмент задрапировали - смотрелся волшебно издалека. Цветов много, они дороговаты, хотя и брали на "Черкизе", но качество отменное. Как никак - Цветочный бал.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1002179m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

А это мой первый выпуск в Подмосковье. Тоже был оформитель. Она хорошо работала с бумагой. Чуть позже выложу одну сногшибательную работу. Больше нет. За ней нужно было гоняться. Этот проект делала  сама от идеи до реализации. Очень хорошо смотрелось в контексте с утренником. Буду рада если кому-либо помогла. 
За темным задником гирлянда. Окна из фольги и блекуют. Все остальное - полоски ватмана. Ну и объмные фонари.

[IMG]http://*********org/214957m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Петровна

Я в костюме Осени  http://*********org/220091.jpg

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
А это Баба Яга, Зимушка и ведущая
http://*********org/246714.jpg

----------


## energizer70

На новый год задник мы обычно делаем темным, т.к. белая стена "не есть хорошо".
Ну а потом примерно такие открыточки.

[IMG]http://*********org/223222m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/228342m.jpg[/IMG]


*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/197622m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
А это я увидела в ютубе. Уже весна..... или лето. Можно продолжить тему.

[IMG]http://*********org/202505m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

На YouTube она не называется. Я там гуляла и нашла этот номер с Лицедеями. Смешно, но я сфотографировала свой компьютер. 

[IMG]http://*********org/257853m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
*nadja007*,
 Я прочитала ваше сообщение. Пока не знаю, как самой отправить ответ в личку. Сегодня уже не разберусь. Я всегда рада помочь и посотрудничать.

----------


## nadja007

Попробую помочь.:smile: 
нажмите на фотку, чтобы лучше рассмотреть!
[IMG]http://*********org/228144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Вот вариации на тему "ДЕРЕВО". Эти из инета:

[IMG]http://*********org/223100m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/229244m.jpg[/IMG]

А это мне кажется, где-то на этом форуме было. Не знаю могу я его выставить или нет, чуток отредактировала.

[IMG]http://*********org/221052m.jpg[/IMG]

Есть где-то еще на работе. Поищу.

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
Это древнее фото. лет 6 ему. Сухое дерево, яблочки старательно из папьемаше делала моя коллега, а я болела. Замечательный домик рисовала художница. Если используем зимой, то "покрываем снегом" крышу, деревья. В ход идет ткань или ватман.

[IMG]http://*********org/224126m.jpg[/IMG]

А это кусочек из фото. Изобретению тоже много лет. Не мое, я только интерпретирую и коллекционирую. Была сначала 1 воздушная березка, потом уже с моей помощью появилось 3. При каждом дуновении, золотые листочки шелестят. Весной они зеленые. Издалека не видно, что ствол из марли, а листочки на нитках. Все очень воздушно.

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/233329m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
Ну, а здесь - весна. Тут я уже сшила для оформления лягушку, Солнце и опять лягушку. Очень выигрышно смотрятся деревья. Мы их часто используем (у нас их штук 5 разных, к осени добавляем к ним желтизны). 

[IMG]http://*********org/217969m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/218993m.jpg[/IMG]

Здесь фишка  в том, что декорации можно использовать. Я очень люблю много атрибутики, которую использую по полной.
Здесь дети не сидят на стульчиках и с боку. Я их устроила возле центральной стены, на кочках.  Красивая картинка. 

[IMG]http://*********org/208753.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 47 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/260976m.jpg[/IMG]

Почему -то не нашла качественную. Выставляю такую.

----------


## energizer70

В продолжении темы "Деревья".
Делала родительница для театральной постановки моей коллеги. ЛЮДИ -ДЕРЕВЬЯ. Они двигаются, ходят, живут. Их может быть много. И характер любой: таинственный, нагнетающий или солнечный. 
Весной мы ходили по лесу "змейкой" между живыми деревьями. Завораживающее зрелище.
Опять же можно использовать, как декорацию, если их проработать. Весной - зеленые, осенью......

[IMG]http://*********org/223996m.jpg[/IMG]

Главное, чтоб было от чего оттолкнутся.

----------


## energizer70

Продолжаем?!

[IMG]http://*********org/242182m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/236038m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/235014m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Как сюрпризный момент? Спасибо творцам.

[IMG]http://*********org/211479m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/234006m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Мне кажется это можно как-нибудь  и где-нибудь использовать.

[IMG]http://*********org/207432m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/206408m.jpg[/IMG]

С деревьями пока все.

----------


## zilena

[IMG]http://*********org/265564.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гармашева26

нескоько сказок  для кукольного театра.Они музыкальные.
мы включали музыку и только водили куклами,а озвучивала все запись.
"КОЛОБОК"
http://files.mail.ru/NISO23
КУРОЧКА РЯБА
http://files.mail.ru/M5QIBK
ТЕРЕМОК
http://files.mail.ru/F05N3Q
РЕПКА
http://files.mail.ru/SSFZAB

----------


## Butterfly

А это наш новогодний зал.
[IMG]http://*********org/312521m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/291017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alla-mus

> Очень интересно! Идея с фильмом - класс! Поделитесь сценарием в соответствующей темке?


Смотрите в личке.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Очень красиво смотрелся и этот момент, и зал. Паталок в шарах и красивых ярких пятёрках. Когда праздник закончился, шары с пятёрками выпускники забирали домой. 
http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1001/84/4847636c63c0.jpg Пробую вставит фото, не знаю получится ли...[/QUOTE]

Шикарная идея, ОЛечка, молодец! А к 8 марта чего делаете?

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/286922m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

В продолжение темы о деревьях. Правда, здесь - осенних, но принцип понятен.

----------


## Anisoara

[IMG]http://*********org/308455m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/296167m.jpg[/IMG]
Наше оформление на выпуск в 2009г.

----------


## nadja007

Продолжаю *тему техника "Вытынанка"*  – вырезанные фигурки. Готовила все выходные  оформление на *8 марта*, загорелась этой техникой - Взялась за бабочки и другие элементы. 
[IMG]http://*********org/305350m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/302278m.jpg[/IMG]Это оригинал, который меня вдохновляет!
Сделала *шаблон* – половина бабочки на 4 А листах. (может быть надо немного подгонять, поскольку происходит расхождение от сканирования и копирования и перенесения в документ
http://narod.ru/disk/18151846000/Sha...4ka4A.doc.html

Вырезала из ткани по шаблону. Ткань потом "промаслила" жидким клеем PVA (разложив на целлофане), чтоб не разваливалось! :eek: :smile:

----------


## energizer70

Девочки, если этих бабочек вырезать из ватмана, то они очень мобильны и хорошо смотрятся. Обычно распускаем по залу и они парят в воздухе (подвешанные за невидимые нити). Сейчас под рукой нет фото, выложу позже.

 техника "Вытынанка"  – вырезанные фигурки - тоже впечатляет. правда оформлением начну заниматься чуть позже, но уже закупила потолочной плитки (родители оплатят, благо она недорогая). Хочется чего-то в стиле "наив".


Ну, а это тоже один из выпусков. Очень много ткани, но для чего-то это было надо.....

[IMG]http://*********org/302110m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, у нас будут на празднике  вот такие костюмы: тараканов, пауков и чашечки ( плоховато снято, ручки не видно....) и еще для взрослого-Нехочуха.
http://*********ru/1062296.jpg
http://*********ru/1052056.jpg
http://*********ru/1050008.jpg
http://*********ru/1054104.jpg
[IMG]http://*********ru/1098139m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

"Мир наива не знает истории. Время в нем обратилось в бесконечный круг. Вчера было таким же безмятежным, каким будет завтра." В Пацюков.

и еще В.И.Даль. "Наивный - прямой и невинный,..... милый за простоту, привлекательный простотою"

Еще было интересно, прочла: "Наивные художники, как правило люди пожилые, часто обращаются к образам прошлого, связанных с детством. Возможно в этом секрет эмоционального воздействия. Их творчество напоминает творчество детей, для которых характерно плоскостное изображение, коврово-орнаментальное ритмическое чередование форм, симметрия, локальность цвета...."

[IMG]http://*********ru/1079724m.jpg[/IMG]

Этим я нашла объяснение своему "творчеству"( многое совпадает, кроме возраста).  Правда к нему примешивается романтизм (люблю кружева и цветочки)  и примитивизм, хотя последнее сродни наиву.

ну а теперь с небес на землю. Оформление подбираешь к утреннику, у меня - Рождение бабочки. Поэтому наивные цветочки из потолочной плитки будут к месту.

От этого можно оттолкнутся.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1055148m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1109423m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1112495m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Как - то так.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1063332m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1055140m.jpg[/IMG]

Первоначальная идея. Сюда же можно бабочек, еще и по залу пустить. Но сегодня все изменилось. На неделе выставлю.

----------


## energizer70

Ну, а вот и бабочки прилетели.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1090016m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## solnet

*Девочки,  а это оформление зала на весну, 8 Марта.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1075467m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1071371m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1062155m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1101066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, собрала в папку оформление к 8 марта.Не сердитесь ,если увидите свое, копировала с разных сайтов и  с нашего форума.*
1 часть оформлений на 8 марта
http://files.mail.ru/EO4B1W
2 часть оформления на 8 марта
http://files.mail.ru/E7VRJK

----------


## Карина П

Цветик, перезалейте, пожалуйста:
Мэри Поппинс, до свидания! песни из мюзикла.
http://files.mail.ru/Q370ZK
Ссылка не рабочая...

----------


## бекарчик

http://files.mail.ru/XQ6ZMG    Девочки,я понимаю,что не по времени.....Но на осень обязательно пригодится:оформление из листьев и выкроечки есть.Интересная идея!!

----------


## Dilya6467

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1076574m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Это наш праздник к 23 февраля.

Предлагаю сделать такие цветы к 8 марта. делать их очень легко и быстро. 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1071454m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1064286m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Размер цветка зависит от диаметра серединки. У нас эти цветы в диаметре около 30 см. Из цветной ксероксной бумаги нарезать полоски шириной 1 см и склеить концы, не сгибая середину полоски. Получается петелька. Эти петельки наклеить на круг по краю в несколько рядов и все. Яблоневый цвет делается не из полосок, а  из овалов с надрезом снизу. В месте где надрез, края накладываются друг на друга, и получается лепесток. Далее эти лепестки располагаются по краю круга-серединки и все. Под серединкой приклеиваются листочки, так же с надрезом как лепестки яблоневого цветка.

----------


## о-ля-ля

У меня вот такие шапочки лягушат

*Тамара Пискунова*,
 Тамара-шапочка простая, по бокам выточки, чтобы-если положить плоско-ссмотрелись как острые уголочки, глаза -цилиндрики-набиты туго

----------


## Херсон-75

[IMG]http://*********ru/1085629m.jpg[/IMG]Цветочная композиция возле ф-но:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1072317m.jpg[/IMG]Зал к 8 марта

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1064125m.jpg[/IMG] Центральная стена поближе

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1108156m.jpg[/IMG]Боковая цветочная гирлянда

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1099964m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina.zontik

Посмотрите, пожалуйста , вот эти песни. Они могут помочь в проведении  
Праздников.
« Лампа Алладина»
http://narod.ru/disk/18430046000/%D0...B0%2B.mp3.html
« Смешные игры»
http://narod.ru/disk/18430008000/%D0...8B%2B.mp3.html
« Хочу я бабушку найти»  Эта песня  развеселая про Бабу Ягу.
http://narod.ru/disk/18417072000/%D0...0%B9..mp3.html
« Песенка о гномиках»
http://narod.ru/disk/18432813000/%D0...85%2B.mp3.html
« Наш веселый карнавал» -чудесная песня.
http://narod.ru/disk/18414891000/%D0...BB%2B.mp3.html

----------


## Lo-la

Девочки,  это  мой  цветок-декорация  к  театрализации "Дюймовочка".  Сегодня  как  раз  на  утреннике  мамам  отпремьерили.
Делать  не  трудно.   лепестки  крепятся  скотчем  к  детскому  обручу.  В  середину кладется  обыкновенная  подушка.  На  нее  садится  Дюймовочка,  как  на  стульчик.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1107010m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

*Оформление для 8 Марта* - основная тема *"Нежность"* прошла через: оформление зала ( бабочки нежные, как мамы); в оркесте, в песнях -колокольчики и треугольнички (2.); в танцах (1,2,3 - на носочки, тоже танцуем как бабочки, а мамы танцуют как бабочки на дискотеке с детьми)). А в уголочке мотыльки-как дети в детсеком саду(3)  :Vah:  - у детей такие еще фартучки и колпачки (в горох) для "стирки" и "поворят" :smile: На 2.фотке- тазики, которые осенью были барабанами (подствки под горшки):eek:  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********org/293801m.jpg[/IMG]1. [IMG]http://*********org/297897m.jpg[/IMG]2. [IMG]http://*********org/293800m.jpg[/IMG]3.

про бабочки здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...63#post2628163

----------


## energizer70

Надя, вы - труженица! Удивительно, как меняется настроение при другом освещении.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
А это мое "Рождение бабочки". Такой наив. Не удивляйтесь, что немного летнее оформление. Я давно уже отошла от стандартов. Не делаю КВН и тому подобное, а спектакли.
Весна - это рождение. Здесь на форуме в музыкальной школе я нашла  стихи их и можно сделать эпиграфом.

Как сделать утро волшебным.

Чтобы сделать волшебным
Весенний рассвет,
Надо долго-долго идти
И охапку сияющих
Желтых лучей
Самому на дороге найти.

И добавить к сияющим 
Желтым лучам
Охапку зеленых веток,
Краешек неба,
Пенье ручья
И маленьких птиц 
Всевозможных расцветок.

И добавить немного
Теплого ветра,
Запах ландыша,
Звон травы,
И потом ладошкой 
Плеснуть на это
Совсем немножко 
Речной синевы.

И все это вместе
Перемешать,
Закрыть глаза
И почти 
Не дышать!

Клянусь, это будет
Волшебным рассветом,
Если никто не забудет 
При этом
Крикнуть маме:
"Доброе утро!"


[IMG]http://*********org/299960m.jpg[/IMG]

Декорации одновременно являются атрибутами. С этими огромными цветами дети танцуют.

Через неделю выставлю фото с детьми, т.к. часть утренников мы перенесли по причине отсутствия детей.

----------


## energizer70

Пока не ушла с форума отвечаю.

Ткань с того выпускного, где была волшебная корзина. Я ее (ткань) беспощадно разрезала на 3 части. 2 части вертикально, а 3 повесила  горизонтально, как белье на веревку.

Маленькие волны получились случайно. Использовала подставки из уголка ПДД. 
Такие штуки куда вставляются дорожные знаки.

Цветы - это потолочная плитка, серединка у цветка из ткани для задника. Посадили ее на флизелин и приклеили. 
Сделала образец, раздала девчонкам на группы.

Были у заведующей лишние деньги - потратила их на кулисы. 
Планирую на выпуск все в голубом стиле сделать.

----------


## баба Надя

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/307120m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
А это мое оформление зала  к 8 Марта в этом году.

----------


## berryX

Добрый день. Всех поздравляю с чудесным весенним праздником!!! Девочки, ваши залы просто СУПЕР, а их оформление - шедевры! Я работаю в маленьком садике на 4 группы и даже зала своего не имею (хожу по группам), а на утренники украсила центральную стену так...(не судите строго) http://*********org/268254.jpg
Подскажите как скидывать фотографию прямо в сообщение

----------


## ташадобрая

*" Развитие творческих способностей у детей от 1 года до 3 лет средствами кукольного театра."*

Автор: Миланович Людмила, Сорокина Наталия
Издательство: Айрис-пресс
Серия: Дошкольное воспитание и развитие
Год: 2007
Страниц:96
Формат: pdf
Размер: 20 мб

Эта книга расскажет о том, как в детском саду создать свой кукольный театр, как своими руками изготовить кукол различных систем управления, и каким образом можно обучить детей от года до трех лет управлять ими. В книге даны специально подобранные тексты, позволяющие взрослым вместе с детьми провести театральные игры, поставить кукольные спектакли.
Пособие содержит много практического материала, способствующего развитию у детей памяти, внимания, мышления, воображения, восприятия. Весь этот материал неоднократно использовался авторами в работе с детьми и получил высокую оценку практических работников детских садов, специалистов, а также родителей.
В книге представлена разработанная авторами "Программа". Она нацелена на развитие творческого потенциала и раскрытие духовного начала ребенка в период самого раннего детства.

http://turbobit.net/0z92vutcfyp5.html

----------


## ташадобрая

попробуйте по - другому

*"Музыкальное воспитание дошкольников"*

http:/*************.com/ru/files/5yydvju5v

"Развитие творческих способностей..."
http:/*************.com/ru/files/aicu7zl0q

----------


## Dilya6467

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/262855m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********org/327366m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/309958m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/293574m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Такое было оформление к двум сказкам "Колобок" ( в конце сказки бабушка достала из печки настоящий колобок для детей), и сказка "Морозко" - мачеха, Настя и Марфушечка. Одно оформление подошло ко всем средним и подготовит. группам.

----------


## гармашева26

Выложу все сюда.Здесь модели:театр,модель развития речевых способностей детей средствами театрализованной деятельности,модель индивидуального направления в развитии ребенка посредством театрализованной деятельности,модель-театрализованная деятельность
http://files.mail.ru/AU819H

И немного стихов.

Было ли,не было,а сказка сказывает.Давным-давно,за зелеными долами,за высокими горами стоял красивый замок-замок ДЕТСТВА.


Пусть холодный ветер дует,
Или солнце ярко светит,
Позавидует любой,
Если только нам с тобой
Книга в руки попадет:
Нас в чудесный мир введет.

Солнце,дождик приходите,
Детям сказку приводите!
А из тучи гром,гром
Загоняет в дом,дом.
Покажись из тучи, солнце,
Загляни скорей в оконце,
Освети скорей светлицу,
Расскажи нам небылицу!

Чтобы сказки не обидеть-
Надо их почаще видеть!
Их читать и рисовать,
Их любить и в них играть.
Сказки всех отучат злиться,
А научат веселиться,
Быть добрее и скромнее,
Терпеливее,мудрее.

Замок Детства-это общий наш дом,дом добра,тепла и любви,счастья,радости,детской мечты!

Дети-это взгляды глазок боязливых,
Ножек шаловливых по паркету стук.
Дети-это солнце в пасмурных мотивах,
Целый мир гипотез радостнх наук.

Вечный беспорядок в золоте косичек,
Ласковых словечек шепот в полутьме,
Мирные картинки птичек и овечек,
Что в уютной детской дремлют на стене.

Дети-это вечер,вечер на диване,
Сквозь окно,в тумане,блестки фонарей,
Мерный голос сказки о царе Салтане,
О русалках-сестрах сказочных морей.

Дети-это отдых,миг покоя краткий,
Богу в кроватке трепетный обет,
Дети-это мира нежные загадки,
И в самих загадках кроется ответ!

Театр кукол-дом чудес,
Где сказка оживает просто!
Из ситца купол голубых небес,
И пальмы и волшебный остров…
И будешь верить в сказку ты,
Ведь снова здесь вернешься в детство:
В театре в явь вплетаются мечты,
Быль,небыль проживают по соседству.
Вот куклу бережно берет
Актер умелыми руками,
И кукла сразу оживет,
И это чудо наблюдаем с вами!
Театр кукол-дом чудес!
Какое мудрое искусство!
Оно доходит до сердец,
Чтобы зажечь живое чувство1

----------


## vosxod

[IMG]http://*********org/302675m.jpg[/IMG]

А мы делали вот такую резную восьмерку.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/293459m.jpg[/IMG]

А это боковая стена.

----------


## energizer70

Бабочек можно вырезать из любого материала. Самый простой - это ватман. Из лощенного смотрится красивее.
Ну а последняя волна - потолочные плиты, но нужно брать такие, чтобы не крошились, а были хорошо спресованны.
Вернитесь на пару страниц назад, там Nadja 007 выкладывала выкройку.

----------


## detsad

делали из потолочных плит- красиво![IMG]http://*********org/353693m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Доця 0812

[IMG]http://*********org/380384.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/374240.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

НИЧЕГО СЕБЕ КАКОЕ БУЙСТВО КРАСОК!!!!!  СТОЛЬКО РАДОСТИ! ЭТО Ж ПО КАКОМУ ПОВОДУ?


ХОЧУ ПРОДОЛЖИТЬ ЦВЕТОЧНУЮ ТЕМУ. ЭТО НЕ МОИ РАБОТЫ, НО ВДОХНОВЛЯЮТ!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/350477m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/328973m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/343297m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/354637m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/358733m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/356685m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Этому выпуску уже лет 8. Но я его очень люблю. Прошу прощения за плохое качество. Это все, что сохранилось.

Здесь техника бумагопластики. Делал оформитель пользуясь только своим глазомером и ножницами. Без всяких выкроек. Те же бабочки парящие по всему залу.

Была такая нежность, чистота и невинность. 
К белому  добавлено только золото. Все объемно: будильник, цветы, звонок, ваза


[IMG]http://*********org/340293m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

> девочки,помогите,как украсить зал к 1 апреля? вы так классно всё украшаете!


 :smile: День смеха «Веселые шляпки»
Устраивали дифеле, каждый вышел из «треумфальной арки» и  прошелся по подиуму! Полный антураж!  :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********org/345260m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/356527m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/349359m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/345263m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/338092m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

ВОСТОРГ полнейший!!!!!!

Надя, продолжаю твою тему"ВОЗДУШНЫХ ШАРОВ"

Считаю целесообразным беречь творческие силы на последующие мероприятия.

Ну, а чтобы эмоции зашкалили достаточно шаров! Вот нашла в инете и на форуме.

[IMG]http://*********org/360622m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/366766m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/352430m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну. а это креатив Москва выставка Детство.

Можно использовать по разному. И шары в багетах и игрушки и портреты и .... до бесконечности. и еще можно это все подвесить, а не на стену.

[IMG]http://*********org/365742m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Ни будильника, ни вазы не сохранилось, есть похожие цветы


[IMG]http://*********org/383176m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/381128m.jpg[/IMG]

Ничего лучше под рукой не оказалось, если не забуду вечером щелкну, тогда и выставлю, ну а пока......

Бумагопластика - наверное искать ответ в буквосочитании + объем.
*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Все это объемное. Надрезают, разрезают, потом степлер. Все очень быстро происходит

URL=http://*********org/356552.htm][IMG]http://*********org/356552m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## energizer70

Эти костюмы частично сделаны руками родителей.

[IMG]http://*********org/340168m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/335048m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/327880m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/387275m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/388299m.jpg[/IMG]

Костюмы кузнечиков мы еще используем вместо лягушат. есть шапочки и лапки.

----------


## energizer70

Такие крылья мы изготовили специально для сольного танца. 
Не очень удачные фото.

[IMG]http://*********org/385263m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/389359m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/371951m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Ну вот, курс молодого бойца:
[IMG]http://*********org/361537m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/365633m.jpg[/IMG]

URL=http://*********org/355393.htm][IMG]http://*********org/355393m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Все очень просто, если нужно, то середина золотая. 
Мы использовали их и как настенные только в разных вариациях (смотри выше) и как напольные- кувшинки, 
*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Теперь мои любимы фонарики:
Хранить негде, но по 1 вещичке держу, как образец.

[IMG]http://*********org/341057m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/334913m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/332865m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/388160m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Повторяюсь, но обратите внимание, здесь висят фонари.

[IMG]http://*********org/365632m.jpg[/IMG]

А это канделябры:

[IMG]http://*********org/346176m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/348224m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/336960m.jpg[/IMG]

Здорово, если это кому-нибудь пригодиться!!!!

Я думаю. что подобное можно найти в литературе у воспитателей (аппликация, поделки, оригами). давайте делиться  находками!!!!!!!

----------


## nadja007

> [Здорово, если это кому-нибудь пригодиться!!!!Я думаю. что подобное можно найти в литературе у воспитателей (аппликация, поделки, оригами). давайте делиться  находками!!!!!!!


energizer70чка! У меня захватывает дух!!!  :Vah:  Ооооооочень нравиться и хочется дальше в этом совершенствоваться! Сколько гениальности и красоты в простоте и чистоте!!! Как выверенная гармония потрясает и удивляет!!! :eek::smile: Здорово!!! будем продолжать!!! Чувство такта и вкуса требует постоянного развития! :Oj: 

[IMG]http://*********org/392284m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Продолжая тему деревьев ( к весенней теме) Моя идея и разработка, волплощали -уже другие.

[IMG]http://*********org/356444m.jpg[/IMG] 1. [IMG]http://*********org/351324m.jpg[/IMG] 2. [IMG]http://*********org/349276m.jpg[/IMG] 3. [IMG]http://*********org/361564m.jpg[/IMG] 4.

Попробовали увеличить маленькую картинку (1) на размер стены (2). С цветом, конечно, промахнулись - бумаги не нашли подходящей, листочки добавим, есть случайные детали (цветочки), но хороший опыт укрупнения изображения. 4.- есть куда стремиться  :Oj:

----------


## energizer70

Девственно чисто.

[IMG]http://*********org/363631m.jpg[/IMG]



Nadia007 у вас -  по-детски - радостно!

А эта подобная техника. (спасибо создателям) где-то есть еще, надо поискать.

[IMG]http://*********org/359535m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Наверное я была там же????!!!!! Но закладочку все равно сделала. спасибо.


[IMG]http://*********org/364665m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/358521m.jpg[/IMG]

Самое удивительное, что это можно все использовать в оформлении.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/360338m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/348050m.jpg[/IMG]

URL=http://*********org/346002.htm][IMG]http://*********org/346002m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Я подобное использовала в теневом театре на Новый год. Нужно распаковать папочку и тогда выставлю.

----------


## energizer70

Ну вот вырезала кусочек из новогоднего утренника - теневой театр (практически экспромт - 2-3 минуты)
не очень хорошая съемка, но интересная идея по использованию подобных картин.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5287938/%D1%...0%BE%D0%B4.mpg

Вырезала художник. можно из плотной, темной бумаги.

[IMG]http://*********org/377770m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/372650m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## larisam34

http://*********org/374701.jpg
http://*********org/353197.jpg
http://*********org/351149.jpg
http://*********org/343981.jpg
Это оформление "Солнечного города". Цветы сшиты из параллона. Домики сделаны из фанеры и оклеяны аракалом. Полянки сделаны из спортивных модулей.

----------


## artuhsa

http://*********org/391112.jpg

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
фоткала после утреника извините лилия раскрыта



> http://*********org/391112.jpg

----------


## energizer70

Девченки, в подводном стиле ничего нет. Но есть в запасниках  на морскую тематику. Можно применить на выпускной.

[IMG]http://*********org/336850m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/342994m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/330706m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/369621m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ташадобрая

*Название: Кукольный театр своими руками
Автор: Трифонова Н.М.
Издание: Рольф
Год: 2001
Страниц: 192
Формат: pdf
Размер: 5,6 мб
*

Книга в доступной и увлекательной форме рассказывает о том, как организовать кукольный театр у себя дома. Дети и их родители познакомятся с простейшими приемами изготовления кукол-петрушек, тростевых кукол и марионеток, узнают секреты управления куклами и создания кукольных спектаклей. Приводятся сценарии пьес для детей, которые вы без труда сможете поставить на домашней сцене, руководствуясь подробными объяснениями к каждому спектаклю.
Для детей среднего и старшего школьного возраста, родителей и педагогов, организующих школьный досуг детей.


http:/*************.com/ru/files/dcxi9sbxu

http://hotfile.com/dl/204350/7eabf4c/teatr.rar.html

----------


## МузыкантикНата

Цветочный город покорил и нас! Спасибо! Классно!

А это наши пробы оформления. Зимой мы освоили технику шаров из ниток (на потолок), весной сняли с потолка всю мишуру и звезды, и заменили их на цветы.
А на прошлогодний выпуск  использовали жалюзи как сюрпризный момент - замок (тридевятое царство) разрезали полосками, прикрепили каждую полосу рисунка отдельно и отвернули от зрителей (жалюзи были повернуты "спиной" - чистой стороной к зрителю). В нужный момент поворачивали жалюзи лицевой стороной и получался замок.
На потолке у нас на выпуске тоже были гелевые шары, их дети после танца-приветствия отпустили вверх (на фото видны только свисающие хвостики от шаров), в конце праздника шары забирали на улицу и отпускали в небо.

Весна - оформление [IMG]http://*********org/395653m.jpg[/IMG]

Зима - оформление   [IMG]http://*********org/452996m.jpg[/IMG]

Выпуск - оформление [IMG]http://*********org/445828m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Спасибо на добром слове. Конечно же 1 это все не осилить, хорошо, когда есть команда.
Я уже выкладывала изображение в оформлении, там кстати очень много идей.
Этим бабочкам много лет, но только благодаря форуму я придала им другое звучание. Делали из ватмана, а теперь из потолочной плитки попробовали. спасибо всем, кто делится идеями.


[IMG]http://*********org/394564m.jpg[/IMG]

А потом я попробовала применить это на цветочках. Вышло все очень удачно. Серединку сделала тканевой(какой цвет вам нужен), основа флизелин.


[IMG]http://*********org/422212m.jpg[/IMG]

Важно, чтобы плитка была хорошо спресована, тогда она не будет крошиться, удобно резать. Ствол из гимнастических палок, обмотали зеленой изолентой, т.к были разного цвета и насадила с помощью термопистолета и горячего клея - цветы.

[IMG]http://*********org/420164m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Весь диск я скачивала здесь же  по-моему в музыкальном материале, можно посмотреть там, или я выложу снова, если девочки не обидятся. 
К сожалению качество записи не очень хорошее, по-моему это  с кассеты, лично у меня такая была и я часто с детьми ставила эти Осенины
А вот уже фонограмма на мою сказку. 
 Начало сказки - ведущий читет а дед показывает, все под музыку
Морковка + кусочек, чтобы морковка ушла
Картошка и т.д.
http://narod.ru/disk/19247793000/%D1...D0%B0.mp3.html


а вот нашла ссылку на сам диск, его выкладывала NIkTaneshka в разделе муз материал: диски.... стр 1 сообщение 9, там треклист а ссылку продублирую
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/13743513

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Девочки, не знаю куда выложить, поэтому выкладываю сюда:
Это мои куклы, вдруг пригодятся как идеи
Инопланетянин: их мяча-хопа, сетки-авоськи, глазки-футляры от фотопленки, нос-стетоскоп из детской больнички.
[IMG]http://*********org/411883m.jpg[/IMG]
Тролль: кукла с живой рукой, мячик, обтянутый тканью, сзади держать рукой, а вторая  рука- рука куклы в перчатке. кукловод сидит за занавесом и управляет куклой, "сидящей" на стуле. Не знаю, понятно ли, но было просто здорово
[IMG]http://*********org/447722m.jpg[/IMG]
Рукавички-зайчики и лисичка для занятий с малышами
[IMG]http://*********org/409834m.jpg[/IMG]
Куклы на двух штоках - пиявки сценку с ними и Дуремаром я выложила в инсценировках[IMG]http://*********org/407786m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irinalbs

ежегодно в нашем саду проводится фестиваль детского творчества. каждая группа показывает театрализованное представление. выставляю на ваш суд сказку "Испечем-ка колобок" для средней логопедической группы
http://files.mail.ru/X096IZ

----------


## ольга марущак

http://files.mail.ru/AAQGKR   наконец то  получилось  презентация  по  театру,  текст  выложу  завтра.

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
http://files.mail.ru/QPJP7L  это  сценарий  к  презентации.

----------


## Irinalbs

театрализованное представление для детей с задержкой психического развития
сказка "Под грибом" (по Сутееву)
http://files.mail.ru/XW248O

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Подскажите, пожалуйста, у меня не читается текст сказки?!:frown:Напечатаны только одни буквы УУУУУУ Что сделать необходимо? Спасибо!


сейчас попробую еще раз, извините если что не так, я еще учусь :Oj: 
http://files.mail.ru/KO79DW

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Девчата, предлагаю посмотреть мои маски мышей для взрослых. Вязала воспитательница крючком.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1103869m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1091581m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## larisam34

http://*********ru/1074175.jpg
http://*********ru/1079295.jpg

Это оформление осеннего утренника.

----------


## Irinalbs

театрализованное представление по мотивам сказки Ш.Перо "Красная Шапочка"
http://files.mail.ru/QBAIJ6

----------


## energizer70

Вот воротнички

[IMG]http://*********ru/1075059m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1067891m.jpg[/IMG]


А это ссылка на выкройку  на лист А4, кончики не вошли, удлините немного, соединяются между собой липучкой.

http://*********ru/1065843.jpg

----------


## Sonata-Lara

девочки, продолжаю выкладывать фото своих кукол . Это  моль, сценку с ней я выкладывала в разделе праздники в сценарии юбилея детского сада.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1087131m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1064603m.jpg[/IMG]

Моль может прилететь на любой праздник, например, после
Дефиле моделей

Ведущий	 Ой, а это кто? Уж не моль ли? Из какого гардероба взялась?
 	           Да она за моделями увязалась! 
Моль(кукла):  Моль, моль, моль, ядовитая букашка - таракашка!
Эх, вкуснейший трикотаж!
Слюнки вытекают аж.
юбка ваша -  просто класс!
Дай лизнуть хотя бы раз.
Ведущий  	Кыш, носатая гангрена, Эта юбка от Кардена,
Стоит тысячу рублей,
И смотреть туда не смей. 
Моль: 	От Кардена - не хочу! К этим платьям полечу (подлетает к детям, дети ее прогоняют)
Ладно, полечу туда, там вкуснее есть еда! 

Стихи не мои, а с портала "Солнышко"

----------

эйсидора (29.09.2016)

----------


## Irinalbs

кукольный театр "Как Курочка Петушка спасла"
http://files.mail.ru/8YOP1V

----------


## Лилия79

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
http://*********org/399047.jpg

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********org/394951.jpg[/IMG

Эту избушку сделала мама девочки для новогоднего утренника. Девочки загружаю впервые.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/394951.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Это мой зайка с морковкой , две ВЕСНЫ, Скоморохи
http://*********org/442073.jpg
http://*********org/432857.jpg
http://*********org/419545.jpg

----------


## nadja007

Это наш - теремок. Делали все вместе. Нарисовала шаблон, разрезала и раздала по группам, потом только соединила. Створки окошечек держатся на пуговках,с обратной стороны пуговиц, в дырочках петелек, просунуты иголочки. Декорация плоская держится на вешалке-ширме - легко, мобильно и удобно для хранения. Дерево и бабочки из ткани, цветы бумажные.

[IMG]http://*********org/429796m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## larisam34

http://*********org/410164.jpg - костюм колобка.
http://*********org/394804.jpg - фартуки овощей.
http://*********org/450103.jpg - русские народные костюмы детей.

----------


## larisam34

http://*********org/442934.jpg - а это наша избушка. Фотография не очень удачная. Она может одеваться на человека и становится избушкой на курьих ножках. На новогодние утренники наклеиваю на нее снежинки и мишуру. А еще мы сажали на нее филина, в этот раз забыли.

----------


## Херсон-75

[IMG]http://*********org/434775m.jpg[/IMG]
Наш домик. Но есть и маленький, который можно надеть и изображать Избушку на курьих ножках.

----------


## IOLANTA1990

Девочки, это зимнее оформление
[IMG]http://*********org/463240m.jpg[/IMG]
А это весна... правда не совсем доделанное оформление, у пруда должен быть аист, лягушки и камыши
[IMG]http://*********org/496011m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/488843m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Красивая работа с цветами. верно воздушная, светлая.


Еще и наш домик для коллекции.

[IMG]http://*********org/466339m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

И березка

[IMG]http://*********org/520641m.jpg[/IMG]

и яблонька

[IMG]http://*********org/521665m.jpg[/IMG]

 с другой стороны.

[IMG]http://*********org/510401m.jpg[/IMG]

труд нашего художника.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А этот домик у нас бегает.

[IMG]http://*********org/491969m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oxsamit15

Здравствуйте девочки это мои  музыкальные гномы,    http://*********org/506125.jpg, а это осенний утренник 2009 года , и новый год 2009 , хочу поделиться своей идеей: над самым потолком ,обратите внимание висят блестящие бокалчики -это  обрезанные пластмассовыe бутылочки, обвёрнутые фольгой  , они крепятся на   леску и при чём в двух местах сверху бокала и сниз, в  них  я  насыпаю раскрошенный пенопласт-"снег", эта лесочка тянется вниз и бокальчики должны подняться вверх горлышком леску натягиваю  и наматываю  на  крючок , а когда мне надо  высыпать "Снег" я снимаю с крючка и леска слабеет -происходит переворот бокальчика и сыпется этот "снег" и обычно я делаю это на конец нежного танца  - эффект неимоверный и возгласов и у родитеей и у детей масса. http://*********org/463118.jpg

----------


## Насхатовна

Я уже выставляла своих кукол, но решила в этой темке повториться.

----------


## Насхатовна

Куклы вешаются на шею, а пояс у куклы завязывается ваокруг талии ребенка. На рукавах резинки, чтобы ребенок смог одеть на руки. С лисой я провозилась больше всего. Голова зайца от мягкой игрушки. Мордочка лисы и волка (выпуклая часть) были когда-то лапами зайца.

----------


## Sonata-Lara

[IMG]http://*********org/491870m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/498014m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/496990m.jpg[/IMG]
А это куклы-прыгунки - театр овощей к осенним праздникам. К каждой кукле пришита резинка и кукла двигается с ее помощью - как будто прыгает. Идею кукол-прыгунков я взяла у М.И.Родиной. Это очень легкие в управлении куклы, с ними справляются даже малыши.

----------


## nadja007

> девочки! подскажите, пожалуйста, как сделать "ракету". На выпуск хотим полетать по разным планетам...


Мне кажется реальнее всего изобразить звуком
http://narod.ru/disk/19726973000/10%...%2010.wma.html
Удачи!

----------


## energizer70

Где нашла уже не помню. спасибо инету. 

[IMG]http://*********org/522595m.jpg[/IMG]

а если пользуетесь проектором, то это замечательный выход из положения.
в прошлом году я нарезала из мультика Незнайка на луне, пустила на экран и мы летали с той ракетой

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Я уже выкладывала фото этих кукол в этой же теме, в разделе "инсценировки" и там же текст "романса пиявок и Дуремара."
А вот и сами куклы -  червячок из чулка на двух палочках - штоках[IMG]http://*********org/492704m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

[IMG]http://*********org/488615m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/488615m.jpg[/IMG]
Снегурочка - это я, а петушок - мой сыночек. Немного не вовремя выставляю фото, но только недавно научилась.

----------


## Лерцами

[IMG]http://*********org/499930m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*
Это мои мальчики на выступлении 23 февраля

----------


## energizer70

еще нашлось. как вариант.
[IMG]http://*********org/523278m.jpg[/IMG]

а это в стране мастеров. можно увеличить.....
[IMG]http://*********org/507918m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

сначала. как и вы использовали белую ткань. потом подвернулся случай дали денег и родители, двух выпускных групп добавили. у нас традиция - выпускники дарят подарок саду. вот так и выходим из положения. можно купить и не очень дорогой. ну а если нет денег, пусть будет ткань - это тоже выход.
вот у нас выпуск и вместо экрана - ткань. достаточно видно, главное, обратить внимание на освещение. чем темнее..... мы используем жалюзи, окно возле экрана можем затянуть еще и тканью, ну, а чтобы в зале хватало света используем софиты.

[IMG]http://*********org/484373m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, нашла в инете оформление шарами , можно подумать о выпуске....
[IMG]http://*********org/489495m.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/488471m.png[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Да, выпуск не за горами.
сейчас в теме - оформление шарами. празднично, хотя не дешево.
тоже из инета. самолет можно заменить ракетой. главное идея. это для "СВЕТЛЯЧЕЧКА"

[IMG]http://*********org/494637m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/491565m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
А здесь хочу закончить тему с экраном.  ткань, затемнено окно на время показа фильма.

[IMG]http://*********org/505903m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/474159m.jpg[/IMG]

выпуск "Синяя птица" наверняка многие обращаются к этой теме

в углу из ткани нами была воплощена идея  художника в виде птицы, к сожалению не видно, сейчас фото не найду, но что-то подобное есть под рукой.

[IMG]http://*********org/505902m.jpg[/IMG]

еще такое волшебство

[IMG]http://*********org/493614m.jpg[/IMG]

а это бумагапластика, кажется из страны мастеров.
[IMG]http://*********org/503854m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Девочки, кто о чем, а голый о бане.... вспомнила, что есть нарезка из мультика про незнайку, выставляю кусочек, была почти такой же инопланетянкой. развлекала детей после утренника.
[IMG]http://*********org/521313m.jpg[/IMG]

"Полет на ракете"
http://Rapidshare.RU/1451182

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, выставляю все , что нашла по оформлению на День Победы, многое можно использовать на 23 февраля.*
*Оформление День Победы*
оформление день победы.rar

----------


## Лерцами

Театральные шумы - http://files.mail.ru/EPNHNI

----------


## energizer70

Это конечно театр, но если применяете кулисы, в определенный момент можно спустить, выдвинуть и.т.д.

[IMG]http://*********org/479785m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/464425m.jpg[/IMG]

а можно, что-то наподобе такого дворца

[IMG]http://*********org/523816m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

или задрапировать как-то так. восток - дело тонкое.

[IMG]http://*********org/499240m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/495144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Вот еще нашла в инете. спасибо ему.
что-то вроде шатра можно сделать, если он вам нужен, подушек накидать

[IMG]http://*********org/510515m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
еще недалеко ушли от темы про ракеты-планеты. сегодня рылась в запасниках, вот еще обнаружила. чья-то замечательная работа.

[IMG]http://*********org/505395m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kseniy92

полька
http://files.mail.ru/7FS7P4

----------


## Kseniy92

русский народный костюм
http://files.mail.ru/QVLVGL?t=1

----------


## Анна Корж

Спортивное развлечение по ПБ и КВН http://webfile.ru/placed?id=4454048#

----------


## Несси

Не смогла пройти мимо! Здесь только тексты, но очень доступные. Книга "ТЕАТР СКАЗОК" Лора Поляк. Сожержание:
Колобок
Теремок
репка
Курочка ряба
Маша и медведь
Лиса, заяц, петух
Петушок и бобовое зернышко
Зимовье зверей
http://files.mail.ru/KH69JM

----------


## Elen2

Девчоночки- красотулечки, это все ,что я нашла по оформлению к выпуску.
Оформление и картинки к выпуску
выпуск офрмление.rar
картинки к выпуску.rar

----------


## berryX

Девочки, это мои детки на конкурсе талантов. Я ставила танец "Далматинцы"
Костюмы шила наша швея.
Хотела вставить фотографию в сообщение - не разобралась (объясните как это делается, пожалуйста)
Вот ссылка на фото http://*********ru/1102446.jpg

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Это конфетки:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1164733m.jpg[/IMG]


Инопланетяне:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1155517m.jpg[/IMG]


Русские сарафаны:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1154493m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/1169841.jpg[/IMG]- НАША КУКЛЯНДИЯ

----------


## fktyjxrf

оформление центральной стены к выпускуURL=http://*********ru/1153287.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/1153287m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
к развлечению по ПДД [IMG]http://*********ru/1132807m.jpg[/IMG]
к весне [IMG]http://*********ru/1137927m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## СМИТТИ

У нас в саду прошло развлечение по ПДД. А это наш Буратино:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1169693m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## СМИТТИ

А это мои маленькие артисты. Головы кукол использовали от резиновых игрушек, наряды сшили родители.
В куклы играть нас учить не надо,
С самого детства играют в них люди.
Но по-настоящему этому рады
Лишь артисты театральной студии.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1174990m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Насхатовна

> Спасибо большое, как раз искала таких кукол для открытого занятия, а можно фото зайца и лисы, а то не очень видно как там лапы оформлены у ваших замечательных творений....
> или хотя бы на словах может пойму, жду с нетерпением


Извините, что не сразу отвечаю давно не заглядывала в эту темку. Лап у моих кукол нет. На рукава нашиваю резинки, дети в эти резинки вставляют свои руки. Для правдоподобности можно, чтоб ребята одевали на руки перчатки от костюмов персонажей, а потом уже вставляли руки в резинки. Ног у кукол тоже нет ( прям монстры какие-то:biggrin:) Ноги кукол-это ноги самих ребят.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/1124664m.jpg[/IMG] наша КУКЛЯНДИЯ

----------


## energizer70

Сегодня прошел праздник. силами нового оформителя, методистов и музыкантов из имеющихся под рукой материалов, получилась такая не сложная, коллективная работа. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1171784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Валентина, я так понимаю, что с "Кукляндией" вы тоже знакомы не понаслышке. Очень красивые эти куклы. А мы сами сшить их не смогли - финансы то на них нужны довольно большие. Я долго о таких мечтала, но в этом году случилось чудо - и спонсоры помогли нам приобрести такие куклы в фирме "Ангел". А вот цветок - кукла с живыми листочками -  я шила сама. Самой пришлось шить и ворону - куклу для двоих (насилу сообразила как сделать выкройку, все пришлось подбирать методом тыка)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1132880m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1116496m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

сложно конечно. сама ничего подобного не делала и не видела. 
можно взять за основу вот такую идею. оформить стены вагонами. если вы в поезде - то за окном пейзаж, а если наоборот - то занавески, детские лица. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1140769m.jpg[/IMG]

или  просто праздничное оформление. важно настроение. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1148961m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Dilya6467

Девочки! Ура!!! У меня прошли выпуски.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1172575m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1177694m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] наша принцесса Каприза вторая
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1162334m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Тоска зеленая
[IMG]http://*********ru/1139806m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]  Улетели наши шарики желаний!!!

----------


## Анна-Maria

Уликова, Макарова, Нарышкина  "Золушка" пьеса для детей 5-7 лет

http://narod.ru/disk/20623695000/%D0...0%202.rar.html

----------


## Лидия - сверкающая

*Чурилова "Методика и организация театрализованной деятельности дошкольников"*

http://files.mail.ru/1WEW5R

----------


## Лидия - сверкающая

*А. Щеткин "Театральная деятельность в детском саду" 6-7 лет (подготовительная группа)*

http://files.mail.ru/NBHION

----------


## Лидия - сверкающая

*Лора Поляк "Театр сказок" (сценарии в стихах на основе народных сказок)*

http://files.mail.ru/FUPSYK

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/1150751m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1152799m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

http://*********ru/1154846.jpg
http://*********ru/1152798.jpg

[IMG]http://*********ru/1139486m.jpg[/IMG]

Можно вернуться назад. Чуть раньше я выкладывала оформление выпускных с использованием экрана.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/1119036m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1174335m.jpg[/IMG]

нашла фото, где хорошо просматривается проектор. мне повезло, пришла на готовое. устанавливали родители, чуть позже уже я обратилась к помощи шефов(они энергетики), для того чтобы перенести проектор дальше, изображение тогда увеличивается.  не знаю, как они все это запитывали, но у нас отдельный включатель для зеркального шара и проектора, далее управляем с пультика. экран, тоже присоединен к общей системе, работает от нажатия на клавишу.
центральная стена у нас 6м20см, ширина экрана наверное метра 4, высота 4-5, сейчас не помню, просто опускаем на нужный нам уровень. заведующая настояла, чтоб экран был большой и я рада этому обстоятельству, все остальное смотрится, как заплатка, не вижу в этом смысла. у нас есть штатив для экрана, но мы не используем, тяжелый и.т.д.
пока не было экрана, проецировали на ткань.
затемнять приходиться 1 окно обязательно, включаем доп.освещение - заливной свет. 
тень от экрана падает на лица детей, если они стоят вплотную к нему, нужно не приближаться к нему на расстояние около метра. приспособились, с этим проблем нет.
есть свои трудности, например оформление, приходится выдумывать, как украсить боковые части, т.к в середине всегда белое пятно,  если вы используете экран на протяжении всего праздника - хорошо, если для нескольких слайдов, то имеет ли смысл. можно конечно нажать на кнопочку и он приедет, но будут все ждать.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/1152819m.jpg[/IMG]
здесь проектор близко к стене, (сверху серебряный ящичек) изображения малова-то

[IMG]http://*********ru/1145651m.jpg[/IMG]
а это мы уже перенесли проектор, совершенно другой вид.

и еще, часто использую движущуюся картинку, если. что-либо повествуют и все внимание на экран или при исполнении песен, то же не отвлекает, а стопорю картинку, когда детки двигаются.

----------


## energizer70

это значит не направленного действия, а рассеивающий. цвет можно выбирать. здесь мне нужен был эффект северного сияния.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1169223m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1164103m.jpg[/IMG]
вот такие софиты , у нас их 2. конечно они нас выручают, но при покупке будьте внимательны, мы потеряли бдительность с коллегой и нас снабдили браком.
в них есть решеточка, в кассету вставляются разноцветные стекла. у нас с этим проблема, при нагревании начинали лопаться, может лампа накаливания не подходила, проблему так и не решили, а вместо стекол применяем цветную пленку. на фото видно.

----------


## Dilya6467

[IMG]http://*********ru/1162933m.jpg[/IMG]
Такое у нас было оформление на День Победы.

Звезда  http://files.mail.ru/U7DMWQ

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Фильм "Встречаем Новый год", фотоссесия*
Оформление праздника, хороший материал! И всего 100 Мб! 
http://narod.ru/disk/21513568000/film_lighte.wmv.html

*Фильм "Музыкально-игровая среда ДОУ"*
http://narod.ru/disk/21530842000/fil...D0%A3.wmv.html

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

energizer70;2720191
Марина,мы тоже пробовали устанавливать дополнительный свет,но от такой нагрузки у нас в зале выбивает свет,а розетки нагреваются и решили больше судьбу не испытывать.Ведь у таких фонарей большое потребление энергии.Хотя так не хватает такого освещения.

----------


## energizer70

девочки, по поводу современной техники - конечно это все замечательно, я уже и не мыслю своей работы без нее. но головная боль еще та..... на наших хрупких плечах груз достаточный: режиссура, хореография, декорирование,  и спеть не забыть. так еще и осветительная техника. вот и думай, кто, где и в каком месте нажмет на нужную клавишу. сидишь за ф-но и машешь. хорошо  в уголке. почти не приметна. 
розетки у нас тоже сверкали - вызвали шефов. технику не перегреваем, включили - выключили.

----------


## Ольга Петровна

Вот мои недавние переделки: мышата и петушок. Головы - от готовых игрушек
http://*********ru/1215893.jpg

----------


## Ольга Петровна

А это мой первый опыт работы с папье-маше. Специально к юбилею директора))
http://*********ru/1211796.jpg

----------


## Ольга Петровна

Спасибо!
А вот ещё гуси для инсценировки песни "Весёлые гуси". Они изначально шились для кухни, как хранители пакетов. А потом плавно перелетели к утреннику
http://*********ru/1222937.jpg

----------


## Natasha56

http://ifolder.ru/17782001

М.Д. Маханёва  "Театрализованные занятия в детском саду"

Пособие представляет собой программу и методические рекомендации к проведению занятий по театрализованной деятельности. Содержит тематический план работы и сценарии занятий, освещает приёмы и способы деятельности педагога.

----------


## energizer70

Вот и закончились праздники. Ура! 

"Коротышки из цветочного города" выросли и пошли в школу.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1183282m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1187378m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1239605m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1232437m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

Так мы оформили зал для выпуска

[IMG]http://*********ru/1283481m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Задор_Инка

Оформление на 9 Мая

[IMG]http://*********ru/1289697m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1248737m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1296864m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1281504m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ZHANIK

A я нашла картинки к сказке "Маша и медведь" (может не совсем в этой теме выкладываю) подойдёт для настольного театра. Их надо вырезать и наклеить на картон. Вес файла 769 кб    http://ifolder.ru/17967278

----------


## Ольга Петровна

А это наш скромный зал, гриб для сценки "Лесная школа", задник рисовал художник
http://*********ru/1268187.jpg
http://*********ru/1258971.jpg
http://*********ru/1273306.jpg

----------


## Маша Кирова

[QUOTE=Sonata-Lara;2714332]А вот цветок - кукла с живыми листочками -  я шила сама. [IMG]http://*********ru/1132880m.jpg[/IMG]  А не могли бы Вы поподробней рассказать об этой куле: как шьётся, почему живая, как с ней работать? Очень заинтересовало.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/1248612m.jpg[/IMG] НАШИ ЦВЕТЫ

----------


## elya100

В этом году в мае проводила "Уральские посиделки", как раз где сказки обыгрывали дети. Русскую сказку написал Ев.Пермяк "Две пословицы"-  театр кукол би-ба-бо. За рассказчика выступал конечно взрослый - воспитатель во всех сказках. Вторая коми-пермяцкая сказка "Длинный день" - театрализованное представление, просто в народных костюмах. А третья татарская сказка "Гульчэчэк" - ростовые куклы были использованы. Вы не написали каких народностей именно вам нужны сказки. Подготовки ушло чуть больше месяца.
http:/*************.com/files/jdd7cu4t0

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "ТРИ ПОРОСЁНКА" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла 2.18 мв http://ifolder.ru/18038388

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "КОТ В САПОГАХ" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла  2.65 мв  http://ifolder.ru/18038672

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "КОЛОБОК" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла 2.83 мв  http://ifolder.ru/18039141

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "ПЕТУШОК И БОБОВОЕ ЗЕРНЫШКО" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла 5.41 мв  http://ifolder.ru/18039370

----------


## Natalinet

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1276679.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Вот перечень театров по возрастным группам, название программы видно.

----------


## jarinka

ая как-то проводила театр кружек.  малышам очень понравилось.   и удобно держать, и стучать можно.   показывали репку.  самые маленькие просто ставили кружку по порядку, а постарше -  уже пытались играть. наклоняли -дёргали репку,  ходили.

----------


## alina miheeva

http://*********ru/1286890.jpg

----------


## ZHANIK

Картинки к сказке "Маша и медведь" (выкладывала в другой теме) подойдёт для настольного театра. Их надо вырезать и наклеить на картон. Вес файла 769 кб http://ifolder.ru/17967278

----------


## berryX

Вот сканированный материал к сказке "Соломенный бычок"   ( настольный театр)
http://files.mail.ru/T6NGHF

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "ТРИ МЕДВЕДЯ" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла 1 мв  http://ifolder.ru/18135027

----------


## ирина6004

весенний зал.
http://*********ru/1369542.jpg

----------


## berryX

Отсканировала для вас настольный театр "Красная шапочка"
http://files.mail.ru/RMQPHF

----------


## Иринкааа62

Обновляю ссылку на звуковое оформление  сказки в народном стиле
У нас была "Коза- дереза" - http://narod.ru/disk/21813905000/%D1...D0%B5.rar.html нашла весь диск, а не отдельные треки.
Музыка заводная.
Ирина

----------


## matvi-elena

*Театральная деятельность
как средство обучения риторике
дошкольников и младших школьников*


*ссылка: *  http://narod.ru/disk/22045289000/%D0...%BA%D0%BE.html



[IMG]http://*********ru/1339332.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "ТЕРЕМОК" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла 3.96 мв http://ifolder.ru/18274560

----------


## ZHANIK

Сказка "РЕПКА" (вырезать и склеить) вес файла 5.08 мв http://ifolder.ru/18275048

----------


## gadalka

* герои муз. сказку "Живёт повсюду красота",*

Королева Черляндия:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1341134m.jpg[/IMG]
Вредные Кляксы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1375936m.jpg[/IMG]
Королева Вода и Король Солнце:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1334976m.jpg[/IMG]
Жар птица:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1355458m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1350340m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1324740m.jpg[/IMG]
Сказочная радуга  танец "Бразильский карнвал"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1311431m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1351366m.jpg[/IMG]
Тропический рай:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1342169m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Гости оранжевой радуги:   "Антошки и Матрёшки"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1354459m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1335003m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1328858m.jpg[/IMG]

Гости жёлтой радуги:  "Солнечные зайчики и Веснушки"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1337053m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1311453m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1360604m.jpg[/IMG]
                        "Колобки"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1347292m.jpg[/IMG]

Гости зелёной радуги: "Весёлые лягушата"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1340124m.jpg[/IMG]

                      Продолжение следует!!

----------


## лапулька

это мое оформление  к праздникам

----------


## gadalka

... это сново я...
Гости голубой радуги "Капитошка и капельки"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1346271m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1366750m.jpg[/IMG]

Гости синей радуги  Колокольчики и светлячки  "Танго в троём"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1367761m.jpg[/IMG]

Гости фиолетовой радуги "Фиалковый хоровод"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1319633m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1359568m.jpg[/IMG]

  Сценарий этой сказки  в этом же разделе только в теме  "сценарии"

             Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Бабка Яга

Это старик из первой версии спектакля. Хочу переделать костюм (этот сняла с Буратино)

----------


## Бабка Яга

Что-то крупновато получилось :Tu:  Я только учусь фотографии вставлять.
Тот же старик крупным планом

----------


## Бабка Яга

А это Баба Яга.

----------


## Бабка Яга

Это Дракон пучеглазый. Открывает пасть - разговаривает. Глаза - теннисные шарики. Зубы вампирские (прилагались к какому-то мармеладу).

----------


## Бабка Яга

А это девочка. Обычная перчаточная кукла из ткани. Именно перчаточная, так как закреплена на перчатке (которые дачники используют). Я два пальца внутрь подшила, на указательном - голова, а на большом и среднем - ладошки.
По этому принципу можно звериков шить, только перчатки трикотажные в тон использовать. Из одной голова, другая - туловище.

----------


## Бабка Яга

Избушка. Сделана из оклеенного пенопласта. Крыша - из распущенных макловиц (так, кажется называются кисти для побелки). 
Избушка крепилась за ширмой, поэтому выглядела меньше, до подоконника.

----------


## Сентябринка

[IMG]http://*********ru/1409513.jpg[/IMG] Незнайка и Ириска[IMG]http://*********ru/1410537.jpg[/IMG] пчелка
[IMG]http://*********ru/1403369.jpg[/IMG] - Солнышко

----------


## ZHANIK

"Кот в сапогах", "3 медведя" и "Теремок" (ФОРМАТ PDF)  открывается программой Foxit Reader

----------


## Lo-la

Дорогие  коллеги, Арина ( *laks_arina* )  спрашивала  у  меня про  театральную  диагностику.  Может  быть,   кто-то  еще  интересуется.  Чтобы  не  отвечать  по  много  раз,  решила   сразу ответить  через  файлообменник.
 Я  провожу *диагностику  для  театрального   кружка*  вот  так
http://files.mail.ru/XGH1GF

----------


## buba_nata

> [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1276679.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Вот перечень театров по возрастным группам, название программы видно.


Может я просмотрела, но мне очень нужна эта книжка Сорокина Н. Ф., Миланович Л. Г. «Театр- творчество - дети». Если не трудно можно ее выставить, если есть.

----------


## ZHANIK

Нашла у себя методические рекомендации и пару таблиц тут  http://ifolder.ru/18441200 или тут http:/*************.com/files/8l6t8po1k

----------


## Elen2

> Лариса  получилось  здорово,  вы  молодец.


Безусловно, согласна , синхробуффонада замечательная и сама ее не раз использовала в работе,но всегда указывала источник и автора.Для тех кому автор этой книги не знаком...
*Обложка книги.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1457088m.jpg[/IMG]
*Сама синхробуффонада*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1502147m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## swija

А ось іще авторська програмка з конспектами:
http://letitbit.net/download/56114.5..._____.doc.html

----------


## Magvai

Для лисички музычка, может кому пригодится.
http:/*************.com/files/j1v2rxjwk

----------


## EKATEPNHA

Кажется здесь уже выкладывали сказку "Гуси-лебеди", но все таки я хочу предожить и свою версию. Сценарий собран из двух вариантов сказок: один с сайта Олеси Емельяновой, другой из книги Наталии Зарецкой "Музыкальные сказки для детского сада"
Вот что получилось: Скачать файл гуси-лебеди сценарий, ноты, музыка.rar  (в архиве сам сценарий, ноты для сольных песен яблони и печки и музыкальная нарезка для сказки)

----------


## mamabetti

Девочки, не помню выставляла или нет:eek: - это рабочая программа моей театральной студии "Винни Пух", за прошедший год. + диагностика для 6-7 лет.
http://files.mail.ru/DU6774

----------


## Чара

А эта фотография с выставки на ВВЦ в Москве.Куклы к спектаклю "Царевна-лягушка",перчаточные,техника-грунтованный текстиль.

----------


## Чара

А это мои авторские перчаточные куклы(но большие!)к сказке "Три поросенка" по пьесе О.Емельяновой.
Опять же любимое мною папье-маше...
:smile:

----------


## berryX

Добрый вечер! Наверное, все в отпусках - в этой теме тишина.... но может кому-то пригодятся  герои к сказкам "Три медведя" и Машенька и медведь"  
Вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/UFX38K

----------


## Чара

"Три поросёнка"по пьесе О.Емельяновой.Школьный кукольный театр(3-4 класы).Куклы большие и яркие,но тяжеловаты для детских рук.Но ничего,дети делали упражнения,развивали руки и пальцы,вроде как получилось неплохо...

:smile:

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Чара, ты большая молодец. Вообще-то я тоже люблю сама придумывать как сделать куклу. Люблю, когда после долгих мук получается что-то интересное. Только времени не всегда хватает на это маленькое "хобби". Театром я занимаюсь с детками дополнительно. 
А вот еще одна  моя кукла, ее я делала очень давно, лет девять назад. 
Зовут ее - Шура Мурина. Она иностранка, говорит  с акцентом, певица, прилетевшая из Парижа. Обычно поет голосом любого певца , проигранного на скорости (лучше всего для этого подходит Николай Басков). Эту куклу люблю не только я, ее обожают дети, она смешная и непонятно говорит. (обычно я делаю не просто акцент, а говорю  невнятно, нараспев так, чтобы был понятен как бы образ слова. А рядом стоит переводчик и переводит детям слова.

[IMG]http://*********org/661816m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

О, ВОТ ЕЩЕ ОДНУ ФОТКУ НАШЛА, ТУТ РАКУРС ДРУГОЙ

[IMG]http://*********org/716090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Девочки. увидела такую идею для оформления с тучами и дождем в инете.
Ведь дождь может "ливануть" и в подходящий момент.

[IMG]http://*********org/684384m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Вот обещанные фотки Шуры Муриной покрупнее
[IMG]http://*********ru/1600908m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1589644m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NilaI

Костюмы растений и цветов 
http://files.mail.ru/9QB3QY

----------


## energizer70

Просматривала газету "Дошкольное образование"

КУРОЧКА

[IMG]http://*********ru/1620212m.jpg[/IMG]

РАДУГА, кокошник можно увеличить и совершенно замечательные капельки
[IMG]http://*********ru/1618164m.jpg[/IMG]

Гусеница
[IMG]http://*********ru/1612020m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Можно попробовать выложить свои музыкальные залы. наверняка у каждого есть чем поделиться. Мы каждый раз оформляем зал по-новому, к каждому утреннику, а так типовая коробка, окна, зеркала и для удобства зеркальный шкаф во всю стену, напротив сцены. стульчики для детей, для родителей приобрели в ИКЕА складные, чтобы спрятать с глаз долой, а при случае установить, хотя не очень довольны, скрипят, хрупковаты для женственных фигур.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1617857m.jpg[/IMG]

По оформлению зала нашла в инете.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1626062m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1618894m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1608654m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1613774m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1600462m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1592270m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1597390m.jpg[/IMG]

Чуть позже продолжу, сейчас бежать надо.......

----------


## energizer70

Продолжаю, спасибо инету.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1626093m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1615853m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1619949m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1612781m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1600493m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1602541m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1595373m.jpg[/IMG]

Стенды.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1576941m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nataliua.sm

В продолжение темы:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1637344m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1623008m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1614816m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1619936m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1598432m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1590240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nataliua.sm

[IMG]http://*********ru/1587168m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1581024m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1632227m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1616867m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Получилось картинки поставить в ряд. Ура!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1587175m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1577959m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1638374m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1628134m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1618918m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1601510m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/1595366m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1588198m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1574886m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1631225m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1635321m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1616889m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/1591289m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1594361m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1595385m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1588217m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1587193m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такой получился вернисаж...  
Может кто свой зал узнал?
так он в инете гулял

----------


## гномик

Девочки, хочу продублировать шляпки, что б не потерялись,посмотрите не пожалеете!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1637196m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1577805m.jpg[/IMG]

http://masterskaj-irgri.ifolder.ru/12602133

----------


## lipa29

Мой прошлогодний перспективный план театральной студии, может кому и сгодится, как примерный.

http://files.mail.ru/SQCPND

----------


## гномик

По просьбе обновляю ссылки- песенка для спектакля
"Колобок"  http://files.mail.ru/LLE4OF [IMG]http://*********ru/1624605m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## svetik46

всем привет!!!!!нашла симпатичучную песенку "Жизнь-спектакль".Выкладываю плюс  и минус.Может кому-нибудь пригодится http://files.mail.ru/1J7MBV

----------


## newtata

http://files.mail.ru/W7763Q маски к сказкам, красивые и яркие. Совет, распечатывайте сразу на картон

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Девочки, вот выкладываю странички из книжечки, автора которой, к сожалению, не знаю. Здесь схемы выкроек кукол-говорунчиков.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1668315m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1648859m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1646811m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1653979m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

И еще, если кому интересно, фото кукол  к "Буратино" покрупнее.
Базилио[IMG]http://*********ru/1686546m.jpg[/IMG] Мальвина[IMG]http://*********ru/1657874m.jpg[/IMG]Пьеро[IMG]http://*********ru/1670162m.jpg[/IMG]Карабас[IMG]http://*********ru/1654802m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NilaI

*Шумы и звуки:* http://files.mail.ru/CRD726

----------


## гномик

Костюмчики овощей  Король-гарбуз
[IMG]http://*********ru/1668900m.jpg[/IMG] капуста [IMG]http://*********ru/1660708.jpg[/IMG] морковка[IMG]http://*********ru/1653540m.jpg[/IMG] подсолнух [IMG]http://*********ru/1642276m.jpg[/IMG] репка [IMG]http://*********ru/1646372m.jpg[/IMG] ну, и грибочек [IMG]http://*********ru/1703719.png[/IMG]

----------


## EKATEPNHA

музыка для выхода зверей (для сказки "Колобок", "Теремок" и т.п.)
волк http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18091591
зайка http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18091622
лиса http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18091635
лягушка http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18091660
мишка http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18091670
мышка http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18091689

----------


## музраб

Вот наши поролоновые грибочки, хорошо смотрятся для оформления и удобны для аттракционоа "Собери грибочки".[IMG]http://*********org/683807m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/672543m.jpg[/IMG]
А это -шишка для сюрпризного момента. Я её сделала из кусочков ваты ,смоченные  жидким раствором крахмала. Формировала чешуйки и клеяла  сверху на конусовидную форму, а затем расскрасила.[IMG]http://*********org/661279m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Anneska, очень любопытная статья, подробная, но вот еще бы и фотографии.... (не сочтите за наглость, но всегда лучше воспринимается с помощью глазок)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

: http://dump.ru/file/4578084
герои сказок для фланелеграфа.rar

----------


## Magvai

Вот таких замечательных Ванечку и Манечку сшила нам родительница. Куклы хороши тем, что они двухсторонние (настроение).
[IMG]http://*********org/674447m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/669327m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Анна Н (10.09.2017)

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Аудиоэнциклопедия (Знакомство с театром)
Знакомство с театром

Веселый музыкальный спектакль в легкой и доступной форме расскажет об устройстве театрального зала и сцены, о театральных профессиях и о работе актера.
Ребенок познакомится с основными жанрами театрального искусства (комедией, трагедией, мелодрамой), узнает, какие бывают театры. Освоит такие понятия, как амплуа и бутафория. Побывает в швейном цеху и гримерной. Познакомится поближе с некоторыми театральными профессиями, представит себе, как работают актер, режиссер, театральный художник. Малыш сможет заглянуть за кулисы и подняться на сцену. Кроме того, он научится основным правилам поведения во время действия и в антрактах. 

# 01. Вступительная песенка (2.07 Мб)
# 02. Путешествие начинается (2.68 Мб)
# 03. Что такое театр. Опера. Балет (5.62 Мб)
# 04. Какие бывают театры (5.69 Мб)
# 05. Комедия, трагедия и мелодрама (3.23 Мб)
# 06. Сцена и зал (2.44 Мб)
# 07. Фойе. Театральные правила (4.47 Мб)
# 08. Театральный зал (3.81 Мб)
# 09. Поднимемся на сцену (8.44 Мб)
# 10. Амплуа (4.04 Мб)
# 11. Профессия - актер (5.45 Мб)
# 12. Гримерные (4.58 Мб)
# 13. Швейный цех. Театральный художник (5.29 Мб)
# 14. Бутафория (7.70 Мб)
# 15. Режиссер (3.21 Мб)
# 16. Огонь, вода и медные трубы (3.86 Мб)
# 17. Вот мы и дома! (0.64 Мб) 

http://files.mail.ru/4J6VZ0

----------


## МАРИСЕ

> Вот наши поролоновые грибочки, хорошо смотрятся для оформления и удобны для аттракционо


Ваши грибочки очень хороши,смотрятся как настоящие ,а шишка изумительна.Чем вы раскрашивали грибы ,просто гуашью или с чем-то смешивали краску? И еще хотелось бы узнать -со временем поролон у вас не раскрошился?Я например с такой проблемой сталкнулась.

----------


## Танюшка 35

Это декорации к сказке "Волк и 7 козлят"http://files.mail.ru/SO04E9 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
http://files.mail.ru/SO04E9

----------


## Танюшка 35

Костюмы  героев нашей сказки "Волк и 7 козлят"
http://files.mail.ru/30YOOQ

----------


## Танюшка 35

Доброе время суток! Сценарий этой сказки я писла сама, он расчитан на старший дошкольный возраст.
http://files.mail.ru/F7PQRE

----------


## zavolga

здесь программа моего театрального кружка "Музыка и сказка", там же упражнения для развития сценической речи, импровизации и др:

http://files.mail.ru/DZTRXC

а здесь перспективка на осень:
http://files.mail.ru/PVKHZQ

----------


## Natalinet

Увидела просьбу о программе "театр-творчество-дети". Я так понимаю, все хотят планы в ней ПОСМОТРЕТЬ. Книгу выставить не смогу, а планы - ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.
http://files.mail.ru/R4WLPG

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Что-то подготовительная не хочет загружаться. попробую попозже.
Планы подготовительная группа http://files.mail.ru/M4CXA4

----------


## energizer70

на 1 из форуме нашла очень интересные идеи для оформления. качество фото очень плохое, т.к снимала с компа, но идеи думаю понятны. здорово работает экран и достаточно простое оформление задника, но настроение передает


[IMG]http://*********org/734207m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/782334m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/783358m.jpg[/IMG]

это ссылка на видео из спектакля (отрывок минуты на 4)
http://video.yandex.ru/users/in7sky/view/1/

Это вообще что-то потрясающее. Театр танца "Апельсин". 1 из балетмейстеров - Уфимцева. к сожалению не было возможности услышать музыку, т.к что-то в компе накрылось. пока могу только смотреть. может вам повезет видео в 2 частях.
шикарные костюмы.

http://video.mail.ru/mail/paratostov/2/21.html

[IMG]http://*********org/772094m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/776190m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/756734m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/760830m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/759806m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/746494m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

на 1 из форуме нашла очень интересные идеи для оформления. качество фото очень плохое, т.к снимала с компа, но идеи думаю понятны.
Это вообще что-то потрясающее. Театр танца "Апельсин". 1 из балетмейстеров - Уфимцева. к сожалению не было возможности услышать музыку, т.к что-то в компе накрылось. пока могу только смотреть. может вам повезет видео в 2 частях.
шикарные костюмы.

http://video.mail.ru/mail/paratostov/2/21.html

[IMG]http://*********org/772094m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/776190m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/756734m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/760830m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/759806m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/746494m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lukshurik

Здравствуйте всем. Я - новичок. Хочу внести свой небольшой вклад в этот форум. Эту песенку о гномах можно спеть с инсценировкой. Очень буду рада, если кому-то пригодится.
ПЕСЕНКА О ГНОМАХ,
ПЛЮС:  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19412436
МИНУС:  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19412517

----------


## energizer70

Делаю видеоряд к " осенней капустице."  
Хочу поделиться собранным материалом для тех, кто работает с проекторм.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1768536m.jpg[/IMG]

http://narod.ru/disk/25210852000/%D0...D1%8B.rar.html

[IMG]http://*********ru/1736792m.jpg[/IMG]
http://narod.ru/disk/25210942000/%D0...D1%86.rar.html

[IMG]http://*********ru/1722456m.jpg[/IMG]
http://ifolder.ru/19433622

[IMG]http://*********ru/1753179m.jpg[/IMG]
http://ifolder.ru/19433641

----------


## музраб

> Ваши грибочки очень хороши,смотрятся как настоящие ,а шишка изумительна.Чем вы раскрашивали грибы ,просто гуашью или с чем-то смешивали краску? И еще хотелось бы узнать -со временем поролон у вас не раскрошился?Я например с такой проблемой сталкнулась.


Грибы раскрашивала гуашью с добавлением белого клея, а детали склеевала клеем "момент".

----------


## zavolga

> Здравствуйте девочки. Нам двум музыкантам предложили проводить кружок по театрализованной деятельности.Но не как обычно сказки, а музыкальные, как опера. Если у вас есть какие нибудь материалы или методика, поделитесь пожалуйста с нами.


алгоритм создания музыкальной сказки, (взято из паутины, подработано под себя...)
http://narod.ru/disk/25278244000/%D0...%D0%B01.r.html

----------


## Насхатовна

ВЫКЛАДЫВАЮ ПРИМЕРЫ ОФОРМЛЕНИЯ ШИРМ


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*


*Добавлено через 5 минут*


*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Добавлено через 8 минут*

----------


## energizer70

Сегодня провела утренник по мотивам сказки С.Козлова "Осенние корабли". 
Одного мальчика мама спрашивает: Понравился праздник? Да, только вот все дети, как дети, один я был никчемным листочком.
Это оформление.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1821579m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1811339m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1809291m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

По поводу сценария, сейчас не могу выложить, почему-то не оказалось в компе, есть видео, но нет на это время, т.к через несколько часов самолет. После отпуска отсканирую, отправлю. Работаете ли вы с проектором. Праздник строится на видео из мультфильма. В этом вся прелесть.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1786789m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Может эта идея "натолкнет" кого-нибудь на мысль....

[IMG]http://*********ru/1814436m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1815460m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oxsamit15

Девочки  на курсах показывали  развлечение "осенняя ярмарка " это  оформление http://*********ru/1777592.jpg http://*********ru/1829819.jpg, а это Осень http://*********ru/1818555.jpg ,

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Идея развлечения такова :съехались на ярмарку разные народы : были немецкий , русский , украинский http://*********ru/1779643.jpg , белорусский и цыганские танцы  !!!

----------


## ИннаНичога

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Есть много сказок.
> Не помню откуда скачала. Это был чей-то форум ??????
> Но сказки очень интересные. Если заинтересуетесь - пишите. С уважением Инна.
> 
> А
> А СНЕГОВИК НИЧЕГО НЕ ПОНЯЛ Фролов К.
> АИСТ. ТРУДОВЫЕ БУДНИ Кудрина Л.
> АЛАДДИН И ВОЛШЕБНАЯ ЛАМПА Чупин А.
> АЛИ-БАБА Садовников М. 
> ...



http://files.mail.ru/YQJFG   єто ссылка, здесь закачано все в АРХИВ

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> *ИннаНичога*,
>  У Вас все это скачано?????!!!!! А не могли бы Вы поделится и скинуть все одним архивом( можно в личку). Буду очень, очень, очень, очень, очень благодарна!!!!


ЗАКАЧАЛА по вашей просьбе 

http://files.mail.ru/YQJFGE

*Добавлено через 7 часов 18 минут*
*Татьяна муза*,
Цитата:
Сообщение от Татьяна муза Посмотреть сообщение
ИннаНичога,
У Вас все это скачано?????!!!!! А не могли бы Вы поделится и скинуть все одним архивом( можно в личку). Буду очень, очень, очень, очень, очень благодарна!!!!

ЗАКАЧАЛА по вашей просьбе

http://files.mail.ru/YQJFGE

*Добавлено через 15 секунд*
*Татьяна муза*,
Цитата:
Сообщение от Татьяна муза Посмотреть сообщение
ИннаНичога,
У Вас все это скачано?????!!!!! А не могли бы Вы поделится и скинуть все одним архивом( можно в личку). Буду очень, очень, очень, очень, очень благодарна!!!!

ЗАКАЧАЛА по вашей просьбе

http://files.mail.ru/YQJFGE

----------


## инеса

Цитата:
Сообщение от гармашева26
Добрый вечер!Ко мне обращаются с просьбой :перезалить сказки.Этого я делать не умею,выложу снова:
ТЕРЕМОК
http://files.mail.ru/S0JFJP

КУРОЧКА РЯБА
http://files.mail.ru/JQF4IG

РЕПКА

http://files.mail.ru/WDCUIW
Присоединяюсь к просьбе buba_nata ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

ТУК-тук И  я  ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ,  ЖДЕМ С НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ  :flower:   :flower:

----------


## ola21

может  не в тему, но не знаю куда закинуть вот такие грамоты, мне кажется всем пригодятся!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1771302m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1830713m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ИннаНичога

БОЛЬШОЙ АРХИВ ЭФФЕКТОВ (ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО И РАЗНЫЕ )

http://files.mail.ru/LU37BR

----------


## lipa29

Музыкально - театрализованное представление по "Детскому альбому" Чайковского

http://files.mail.ru/8C679T

----------


## ИннаНичога

ЕСТЬ МНОГО СКАЗОК   А У Д И О

СПИСОК СКАЗОК
001 АЛИБАБА alibaba1.mp3  
002 АЛИБАБА alibaba2.mp3
003 АЛИБАБА alibaba2.mp3 alibaba3.mp
004 АЛИБАБА alibaba4.mp3 
005 АЛИБАБА alibaba5.mp3
006 АЛИБАБА alibaba6.mp3
007 ГОЛУБОЙ ЩЕНОК  bluepup1.mp3
008 ГОЛУБОЙ ЩЕНОК 2.mp3
009 БРЕМЕНСКИЕ МУЗЫКАНТЫ bremen_musician1.mp3
010 БРЕМЕНСКИЕ МУЗЫКАНТЫ2.mp3
011 ПО СЛЕДАМ БРЕМЕНСКИХ МУЗЫКАНТОВ tracks_bremen1.mp3
012 ПО СЛЕДАМ БРЕМЕНСКИХ МУЗЫКАНТОВ tracks_bremen2.mp3
013 ВИННИ-ПУХ pooh1.mp3
014 ВИННИ-ПУХ  pooh2.mp3
015 ВИННИ-ПУХ  pooh3.mp3
016 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
017 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
018 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
019 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
020 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
021 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
022 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
023 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ВРУНГЕЛЯ vrungel1.mp3
024 ЦАРЕВНА ЛЯГУШКА TSarevna-Lyagushka.mp3
025 БАРБОС       Bobik_v_gostiah_u_Barbosa.mp3
026В порту.mp3
027Как Львенок и Черепаха пели песенку.mp3
028 ЛЕТУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ flyingship1.mp3
029ЛЕТУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ flyingship2.mp3
030 ТРИ МЕТЕЛИКА КАЗКА  3.mp3
031МЕРИ ПОПИНС  Meri_Poppins_Rasskazivaet_Skazku.mp3
032Музичні казки - Жирафа та Носоріг.wma
033Музичні казки - івасик-Телесик.wma
034Музичні казки - Кольорове молоко.wma
035Музичні казки - Маша і Колобок.wma
036Музичні казки - Мишенятко Мицик .wma
037 РЕПКА repka.mp3
038Музичні казки - Поросятко Чок.wma
039Музичні казки - Рім-Тім-Ті.wma
040Музичні казки - Рукавичка.wma
041Музичні казки - Ще раз про Червону Шапочку.wma
042Музичні казки - Як лисичка пташкою була.wma
043МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ МАГАЗИНЧИК СКАЗКА  Muzikalniy_magazinchik.mp3
044ПОБРЕХЕНЬКИ breheniky.mp3
045ПРО МАЛЕНЬКЕ ЗАЙЧЕНЯТКО КАЗКА .mp3
0046ПЫХ (СКАЗКА-ШУМЕЛКА).mp3
047Цирк.mp3
048 БАРБОС       Bobik_v_gostiah_u_Barbosa.mp3
049 БРАТЕЦ ИВАНУШКА ts_Ivanushka_i_sestritsa_Alenushka.mp3
050 ВАСЕЛИСА ПРЕКРАСНАЯ Vasilisa_prekrasnaya.mp3
051 ВОЛК 09_Dikie_Givotnie_-_Volk.Mp3
052 ВОЛК И СЕМЕРО КОЗЛЯТ НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД wolf7kids.mp3
052 ГУСИ Gusi.mp3
053 ЗИМОВЬЕ ЗВЕРЕЙ СКАЗКА Zimove_zverey.mp3
054 КОЗЛЯТА И ВОЛК kozliata_i_volk.mp3
055 КОЛОБОК kolobok.mp3 
056 КОШКИН ДОМ Cat-house.mp3
057 ЛЕТУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ flyingship1.mp3
058 ЛЕТУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ flyingship2.mp
059 ЛИСА И МЕДВЕДЬ lisa_i_medved.mp
060 Маша и медведь.mp3
061 МАШЕНЬКА И МЕДВЕДЬ mashenka_i_medved.mp3 
062 МЕДВЕДЬ medved.mp3
063 МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ МАГАЗИН  СКАЗКА  Muzikalniy_magazinchik.mp3
064 О ЦАРЕ БЕРЕНДЕЕ Skazka_o_tsare_Berendee_i_o_sine_ego_Ivane-tsareviche.mp3
065 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ НЕЗНАЙКИ  neznaika2.mp3
066 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ НЕЗНАЙКИ neznaik1.mp3
067 ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ ПИФА Priklyucheniya_Pifa.mp3 
068 ПРО МАЛЕНЬКЕ ЗАЙЧЕНЯТКО укр. КАЗКА 26,19  .mp3
069 СКАЗКА О МЕРТВОЙ ЦАРЕВНЕ Skazka_o_mertvoy_tsarevne_i_semi_bogatiryah.mp3
070 СКАЗКА О ПОПЕ.. Skazka_o_pope_i_rabotnike_ego_balde.mp3
071 СКАЗКА О ЦАРЕ САЛТАНЕ Skazka_o_tsare_Soltane_(chast_1).mp3
072 СКАЗКА О ЦАРЕ САЛТАНЕ Skazka_o_tsare_Soltane_(chast_2).mp3
073 СКАЗКИ МИХАЛКОВ michalkov.mp3
074 ТРИ ПОРОСЕНКА threepigs1.mp3
075 ТРИ ПОРОСЕНКА threepigs2.mp3

 ЕСЛИ НАДО ВЫСТАВЛЮ?????  ПИШИТЕ.
 С УВАЖЕНИЕМ. ИННА.

ДЛЯ НАЧАЛА ЗАКАЧАЛА "БРЕМЕНСКИЕ МУЗЫКАНТЫ" 

http://files.mail.ru/CA9PBT

----------


## oxsamit15

Добрый вечер , хочу вам предложить   весёленькие песенки, которые  исполняют дети , можно их инсценировать  , я ставила танец " Казачата " и "Дождик". http://files.mail.ru/XITJ9T   Может у кого-нибудь есть минусы этих песен?

----------


## Наташа53

[QUOTE=fox14;2361136]есть театрализованная игра с элементами кукольного театра для средней группы детского сада. Можно переделать, добавив больше музыкальности.
*"Если сказку любишь ты, в теремок к нам приходи"*

*Кукольный театр* для самых маленьких:
http://www.filehoster.ru/files/dm5774[/QUOTE


Жаль ,но записать не удалось.А хотелось бы почитать!Если не затруднит,перезалейте на другой файлообменник.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[QUOTE=инеса;2845782]Цитата:
Сообщение от гармашева26
Добрый вечер!Ко мне обращаются с просьбой :перезалить сказки.Этого я делать не умею,выложу снова:
ТЕРЕМОК
http://files.mail.ru/S0JFJP

КУРОЧКА РЯБА
http://files.mail.ru/JQF4IG

РЕПКА

http://files.mail.ru/WDCUIW

----------


## Neffy

:rolleyes:Здравствуйте! Сценарий "Снеженика". Ставлю уже несколько лет. Всегда дети и родители в восторге! :Ok: 

http://narod.ru/disk/25811705000/%D0...D0%B4.doc.html

----------


## Neffy

:rolleyes: Приветствуй всех! Предлагаю один из своих сценариев "Страна Лимония"! Желаю удачи! :Ok: 

http://narod.ru/disk/25811921000/%D0...02005.doc.html

----------


## nadja007

Шила целую лошадь для праздника Масленицы лет 15 назад.  :Aga: 
Для этого истользовала материал, который натягивают на стенды- он плотный, шершавый, типа ковралана. Короче очень плотная и жесткая ткань, которая держит форму и можно шить на машинке. Выкройку сделала, увеличив выкройку мягкой игрушки до нужных размеров.
Пришила из ниток гриву и хвост. Правда с тех времен не осталось фотки показать. И не использовала больше, не было необходимости. А работы было - ого-го!!!:eek:

----------


## sigalunja

Финальная новогодняя песня для сказки Колобок
 + http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19784943
 - http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19784956

----------


## клавдея

Вот так мы оформили наш зал на выпуск "Космическое путешествие в Страну Знаний"

[IMG]http://*********ru/1885931m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## клавдея

Инопланетяне в гостях у ребят на выпуске...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1869546m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## клавдея

Может кому пригодятся....
Инсценировки: 

1. Ванюшка и Царевна 
2. Василиса Прекрасная 
3. Поди туда - не знаю куда 
4. Сказка про русского солдата

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19553849

----------


## energizer70

Все о лошадях или почти все...
это 1 лошадь сшитая практически самой из ватина и паралона , попону на 2 человек просто накидывали
[IMG]http://*********ru/1908170m.jpg[/IMG] потом мы приобрели в магазине что-то среднее между [IMG]http://*********ru/1941965m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1940941m.jpg[/IMG]
такого дракона нам сшила швея, можно по аналогии попробовать изобрести лошадь [IMG]http://*********ru/1907149m.jpg[/IMG]вот как пример из инета [IMG]http://*********ru/1952204m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1954252m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1944012m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1938892m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КатюфФфка 0506

Это ссылки на компьютерные диски, которые можно использовать с ребятами на занятиях по театру.
Дети познакомятся с различными видами театров, попробуют сами сделать куклы из бумаги для сказок и т.д.
Ребятам очень нравиться.
Диски нарыла в интернете. Но мы уже с ними занимались.

Установка: Устанавливаем с помощью Deamon Tools или Alcohol 120%.
Весят не очень много.

http://files.mail.ru/JNFG70

http://files.mail.ru/RG9TZH

----------


## зимочка

Добрый вечер,уважаемые коллеги! Может быть, кого-нибудь заинтересует вот такой вариант сказки "Репка"
http://www.sharemania.ru/0195865

----------


## energizer70

То, что лежало в запасниках и инете про тучи.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1962246m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1949958m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1954054m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1955097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

плакатики ко дню матери
автор НикинСуслик
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/prazdnik...yu-materi.html

2) К Дню Матери, Дню семьи и для другой информации (заготовки для плакатиков) автор: INCORA 
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/prazdnik...dravlenij.html

----------


## Anisoara

Название: Маски-ободки героев русских народных сказок
Источник: Маски издательства "Империя поздравлений"
Формат: PNG
Количество: 3 комплекта (11; 7; 11 файлов)
Размер: 20 mb, 12 Mb, 28 Mb
Залито: Deposit

Описание: скан и обработка масок животных и сказочных существ на голову (на ободке)
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/raznoe_d...ki-obodki.html

Название: Маски героев русских народных сказок - 3
Издательство: ООО "Империя поздравлений"
Формат: JPEG
Количество: 15 страниц
Размер:74,4 Mb
Залито: deposit, ifolder

Описание: Любой детский праздник (День рождения, новогодний вечер, утренник в детском саду и просто пребывание в гостях) превратится в сказочный спектакль - благодаря маскам, представленным в комплекте. Ваш ребенок проведет время интересно, весело и с пользой, почувствовав себя настоящим героем русской народной сказки!
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/raznoe_d...-skazok-3.html

Название: Маски героев русских народных сказок - 2
Издательство: ООО "Империя поздравлений"
Формат: JPEG
Количество: 15 страниц
Размер:76 Mb

Описание: Любой детский праздник (День рождения, новогодний вечер, утренник в детском саду и просто пребывание в гостях) превратится в сказочный спектакль - благодаря маскам, представленным в комплекте. Ваш ребенок проведет время интересно, весело и с пользой, почувствовав себя настоящим героем русской народной сказки!
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/raznoe_d...-skazok-2.html

----------


## Elen2

музыкальная сказка для детских садов
Сказка написана нами по заказу методистов д/с... 
Играется в масках или кукольным (ростовым) театром. 
В комплект входят МР3 версия и сценарий... 
Сюжет создан по основам ОБЖ 
авторы Лилия Кнорозова и Юлия Оболенская 
*СКАЗКА 
"БЕРЕГИ СЕБЯ САМ"* 
комплект: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19940136

----------


## energizer70

Всем, кто использует проектор.
 Часто оформляю народные праздники используя картины. в данном случае - Жостово.

[IMG]http://*********org/832237m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/825069m.jpg[/IMG]


Ссылка на папку.
http://narod.ru/disk/26581573000/%D0...D0%BE.rar.html

----------


## инеса

*СКАЗКА КОЛОБОК..*

Девочки  сказка для кукольного театра "КОЛОБОК" аудиозапись немного подредактировала, добавила музыкальные выходы  героев.
появление домика
выход бабы и деда
колобок катится
выход зайчика
выход волка
выход медведя
появление лисы

*http://files.mail.ru/CJWRM8*

Всем приятной работы  :Oj:  :Vah:

----------


## TIMOHA69

сделал нарезку сказки для кукольного театра "Заяц хваста"
музыка  озвучку подставлял, герои озвучены из мультфильма.
куклами нужно только водить. Приятной работы
http://narod.ru/disk/26789238000/%D0...D0%B0.MP3.html

----------


## клавдея

Вот такой сундучок у меня получился из обыкновенной коробки... Он универсальный (хранение аудиосказок, сюрпризные моменты, игровые премы на занятиях ...)


[IMG]http://*********net/26610m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/62453m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/47093m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/36549.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/38597.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/17093.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/3781.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/42692.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/11992.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Очень люблю эту сказку и часто показываю для своих детей в кукольном таетре.

http://files.mail.ru/MHDIVM

----------


## beauty-aleks

[IMG]http://*********net/127397.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Идея супер!Подскажите,у вас было развлечение по сказки "Репка",а как выглядел сам сюрприз?

----------


## beauty-aleks

[/QUOTE]




[/QUOTE]


Идеи просто супер!Обязательно воспользуюсь!

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/76280.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/127483.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маинька

Мы  работаем  по  программе  "Детство"
Перспективный  план  по  театрально-музыкальной  деятельности  сред гр
http://files.mail.ru/KGHUTK
Перспективный  план для  старшей  группы
http://files.mail.ru/90I4NR
на  мл.гр  и  под.гр  планов  нет(  я  не  писала)

----------


## beauty-aleks

А вот так я украсила свой зал на праздник:

[IMG]http://*********net/155109m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Всё сделано из ватмана,обклеенного разноцветной самоклейкой.

[IMG]http://*********net/137560m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/173403m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/155995m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/149851m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/142683m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

А вот такой у нас Гриб-Боровик:

[IMG]http://*********net/145755m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

У меня вот такая ширма,она не очень устойчивая,досталась мне по наследству,мы только обтянули её новой тканью и меняем низ в зависимости от времени года.Подскажите,пожалуйста,как сделать более устойчивую ширму.

[IMG]http://*********net/176477m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

По поводу ширмы, я уж тоже и так и так придумывала и ширм у меня было несколько, но в этом году попыталась сделать новую, понадежней и поустойчивей. Я вот завтра-послезавтра сфоткаю и выложу.
А вот фото еще одной моей куклы "из ничего" Это Водяной, сделан из метелки для уборки мебели, на палочку привязан платок и получилась кукла на штоке.

[IMG]http://*********net/145778m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Ну вот, как и обещала - платковый Дед Мороз.
Это кукла фирмы Ангел. Я попыталась сфоткать с разных сторон. Тут принцип простой - кроится деталь чуть больше полукруга, шьется отдельно голова куклы, она пришивается к выкроенному платку. Общая длина куклы - от подбородка ребенка и на 10 см не доходя до пола (длинные куклы неудобны) Сзади на голове пришивается тканевый "поясок" с оипучками на концах, он потом надевается на шею ребенку.
Ну на фото надеюсь увидите.
[IMG]http://*********net/175068m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/166876m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/148444m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/152540m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/143324m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Мы в том году таких кукол в детский сад купили: времена года, Снегурочка и Дед Мороз, Мальчик и девочка.
Вот из мальчика на осенний праздник делали тучку
[IMG]http://*********net/155642m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/147453m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

> Цитата Сообщение от beauty-aleks Посмотреть сообщение
> А вот такой у нас Гриб-Боровик:
> Очень колоритный! Еще бы посмотреть шляпку поближе или сбоку! Очень интересный фон. Нет ли у Вас еще фоток с этого праздника? Спасибо!


Вот,пожалуйста:вид сбоку,сверху и снизу)

[IMG]http://*********net/151367m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/142151m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/147271m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

В одном саду вот такая ширма.Сделанная из оргалита,весьма устойчивая,красивая,но больно большая)Перед можно оформить в любом стиле,прикрепить всевозможные атрибуты.

[IMG]http://*********net/172699m.jpg[/IMG]

А это вид изнутри.

[IMG]http://*********net/152219m.jpg[/IMG]

Занавески конечно раздвигаются и с боков тоже.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Здравствуйте,скажите,а как такая ширма выглядит?Её можно самим сделать?


Вот нашла ссылочку http://sashadiz.boom.ru/25id01b.htm, там ширма из труб и принцип ее изготовления.

----------


## beauty-aleks

Добрый вечер всем)
В моём зале висит вот такой баннер.Я его делала на заказ,печатали с маленькой картинки,найденной в интернете.Картинка была маленькая,поэтому сам баннер получился размытым,но для осени это в принципе и нормально.Но теперь я бы хотела сделать в этом духе зиму.Где бы найти хорошую картинку размером не менее 3-х гигабайт?

[IMG]http://*********net/169616m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## т.и.п.

Посмотрите мой образовательный проект по театральной деятельности, я защищала его на аттестации   http://files.mail.ru/336745

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Вот как и обещала - куклы платковые -мальчик и девочка 
[IMG]http://*********net/195124m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/168521m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/196168m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Может и мы сотворим, что-нибудь подобное к Новому году?!
Это снеговики из любимого театра клоунады Терезы Дуровой.

[IMG]http://*********net/227660m.jpg[/IMG]

Из инета будильник

[IMG]http://*********net/258382m.jpg[/IMG]

книга

[IMG]http://*********net/245070m.jpg[/IMG]

Избушка

[IMG]http://*********net/251214m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Из инета к Новому году

[IMG]http://*********net/203951m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/258222m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мой зал

[IMG]http://*********net/240814m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/232622m.jpg[/IMG]

использовали идею из "Бурды". сшили пару снежных тучек, много звезд, украшали окна. шторы.
[IMG]http://*********net/214190m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/222371m.jpg[/IMG]

еще у нас есть звезды из парчи

[IMG]http://*********net/261285m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Для *mariaminka*, 

Использовали ватман. Вот эта работа художника. А другая, на синем фоне под силу каждому.
[IMG]http://*********net/215132m.jpg[/IMG]

 Сегодня искала книгу с узорами, но видимо кто-то "увел". там осталась не воплощенной идея с оленями. пересмотрела Страну Мастеров, но нашла только таких
[IMG]http://*********net/254047m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/249951m.jpg[/IMG]

очень хочется выполнить задник в подобной технике, собираю материал
[IMG]http://*********net/230495m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/234591m.jpg[/IMG]
еще нашла такое 
[IMG]http://*********net/216159m.jpg[/IMG]
А это уже вытынанка
[IMG]http://*********net/206943m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/212063m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/199775m.jpg[/IMG]

Про елочки выложу завтра. Спокойной всем ночи.

----------


## energizer70

Идеи из инета

[IMG]http://*********net/245660m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/235420m.jpg[/IMG]

небольшой архивчик 
http://narod.ru/disk/27606660000/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html

еще собирали игрушки в гроздья и украшали. примерно вот так...

[IMG]http://*********net/252831m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/222111m.jpg[/IMG]

можно украсить подарками
[IMG]http://*********net/246686m.jpg[/IMG]

еще есть елочки, только собрать их надо.

----------


## energizer70

Креативные елки

[IMG]http://*********net/215983m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/218031m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/208815m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/212911m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/199599m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/202671m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/254894m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/258990m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Вот  ,  как сделать ширму) выложила сайт пользователь  Бабка Яга

http://sashadiz.boom.ru/25id01b.htm

----------


## energizer70

Те елочки, которые не вошли в 1 сообщение.

[IMG]http://*********net/201693m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/260060m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/251868m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/234451m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/216019m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/253908m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Моя коллега для танца звезд использовала подобные ободки, швея нашила звездочек из парчи, закупили ободочки соединили с помощью проволочки. есть и фольгированные из картона. 
[IMG]http://*********net/235352m.jpg[/IMG]

ну и немного для разнообразия.
[IMG]http://*********net/249690m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/232282m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/219994m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/257885m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/240477m.jpg[/IMG]

Ссылочки для изготовления

http://narod.ru/disk/27668023000/%D0...D0%B5.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/27668044000/%D0...D0%B5.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/27668066000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

А мне нужен костюм звездочки. нашла вот такие

[IMG]http://*********net/208732m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/204636m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Нашла забавного снеговика, наверное неудобно ему двигаться. хотя выражение лица счастливое. Может пригодиться для взрослого.

[IMG]http://*********net/210800m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/253811m.jpg[/IMG]

От такого жука наверняка сложно будет отвести взгляд.

[IMG]http://*********net/198517m.jpg[/IMG]

А здесь ссылки на журнальчики с костюмами

http://narod.ru/disk/27674091000/%D1...D1%8B.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/27674235000/%D0...D1%8B.rar.html

----------


## AnnaShashko

К нам на днях шведы заскакивали  :Smile3:  так мы их решили встретить "по-европейски" т.е. без рушника и гопака - а хорошем настроением! P.S. осень это я. :Blush2: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/228001m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Я в этом году тоже хочу сделать танец звёздочек,вот что я нашла на просторах интернета)

[IMG]http://*********net/250372m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/243204m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Как я описывала где-то ранее,вот моя Непогода)

[IMG]http://*********net/259590m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Собираю разные елочки для оформления.

[IMG]http://*********net/223791m.jpg[/IMG]

А это работа педагога доп. обр. Сорокиной Людмилы. Из журнала "Обруч"

[IMG]http://*********net/243247m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Вот нашла ещё такое колье,его можно тоже добавить к образу звёздочки)

[IMG]http://*********net/266648m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот выкройки костюмов. 

[IMG]http://*********net/319889m.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/318865m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

> поделитесь идеями костюма снежинок и атрибуты к ним!


ВОТ ДВЕ ИДЕИ БЕЛЕНЬКАЯ И ГОЛУБАЯ [IMG]http://*********net/278973m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/321980.jpg[/IMG] и ЕЩЕ костюмчики к году зайца [IMG]http://*********net/306620m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/298428m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/276924m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Сейчас конечно все уже готовятся к новому году и я тоже)Но на будущий год может пригодится. 

Это мой дождик.

[IMG]http://*********net/272834m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такой грибочек-мухомор.

[IMG]http://*********net/325061m.jpg[/IMG]

А это рябинки,грибочки-рыжики,зонтики и просто листочки.

[IMG]http://*********net/301509m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/281029m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/264645m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/273861m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

А теперь ближе к Новому году.
Вот такой Снеговик и Дед Мороз приходили в гости к ребятам ясельной группы в прошлом году.

[IMG]http://*********net/304583m.jpg[/IMG]

И конечно танцевали в хороводе)

[IMG]http://*********net/271815m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

> Девочки поделитесь идеями костюма снежинок и атрибуты к ним!


В прошлом году искала по инету снежинки и "новогодние" присутствуют
могут пригодится пусть не к танцу, но хотя бы в оформление.

[IMG]http://*********org/787039m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/826974m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/811614m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/805470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/807518m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/799326m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/793182m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/850513m.jpg[/IMG]

Тут архивчик со снежинками
http://narod.ru/disk/81950001/%D0%A1...D0%B8.rar.html

Здесь схемы, пока не все

http://narod.ru/disk/81871001/flake.rar.html


Константин Бальмонт, "Снежинка"

"Светло-пушистая Снежинка белая, 
Какая чистая, Какая смелая! 
Дорогой бурною Легко проносится, 
Не в высь лазурную - На землю просится. 
Лазурь чудесную Она покинула. 
Себя в безвестную Страну низринула. 
В лучах блистающих Скользит умелая, 
Средь хлопьев тающих Сохранно-белая. 
Под ветром веющим Дрожит, взметается, 
На нем, лелеющем, Светло качается. 
Его качелями Она утешена. 
С его метелями Крутится бешено. 
Не вот кончается Дорога дальняя, 
Земли касается Звезда кристальная.
Лежит пушистая Снежинка смелая. 
Какая чистая, Какая белая!

----------


## beauty-aleks

А вот моя лисичка и волк.

[IMG]http://*********org/859569m.jpg[/IMG]

А здесь Снеговик и Лиса.

[IMG]http://*********org/908720m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Что-то и в правду темы смешались)

Вот как я украшала зал к прошлому Новому году.

[IMG]http://*********org/893363m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/886195m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/879027m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/892362m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/879050m.jpg[/IMG]

Архивы в копилку со снежинками из бисера, пряжи, бумаги.

http://narod.ru/disk/113667001/%D0%B...D0%B5.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/113835001/%D1%8...D0%B8.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

Как настоящие, к сожалению не помню источник, но с благодарностью..... 

[IMG]http://*********org/870540m.jpg[/IMG]

Из инета, конечно без выкроек, но кажется несложно.....

[IMG]http://*********org/877708m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/891020m.jpg[/IMG]

Очень нравиться этот павлин, можно по аналогии сшить рыбку или русалочку

[IMG]http://*********org/904320m.jpg[/IMG]

На работе есть костюм для взрослой русалочки, сшитый талантливой швеей, могу только через неделю выложить....

----------


## beauty-aleks

Сейчас попробую)Вот пожалуйста,на этом сайте есть описание с фотографиями.

Вот это моя: http://www.vsehobby.ru/snezhinka_iz_bumagi.html

А это другая,тоже очень интересная) http://video.yandex.ru/users/vadimhol/view/3/

А вот нашла очень забавную занавеску из снежинок)

[IMG]http://*********org/875667m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрося

Случайно попала на форум швей, вот какую красоту могут делать руки родителей.
[IMG]http://*********org/910509m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/893101m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/891053m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/879789m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/870573m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/873645m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/864429m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/861357m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фрося

][IMG]http://*********org/903340m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/893100m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/900268m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/887980m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/892076m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/876716m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/907436m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/881836m.jpg[/IMG][

----------


## Фрося

[IMG]http://*********org/883887m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/875695m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/861359m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/854191m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/853167m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/912558m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Сегодня зашла в один детский магазин и обнаружила там очень забавные ободки,с разной тематикой.Качество конечно плохое,потому что снимала на телефон и втихаря)

[IMG]http://*********org/866342m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/910393m.jpg[/IMG]
/3a/2e26bb84d7e9.jpg[/IMG][/URL][IMG]http://*********org/902201m.jpg[/IMG][URL=http://*********org/906297.htm][IMG]http:
[IMG]http://*********org/899129m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/874553m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Вот всё что я смогла найти:

[IMG]http://*********org/887739m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/884667m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/875451m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/867259m.jpg[/IMG]

А особенно мне понравился такой костюмчик для собачки.

[IMG]http://*********org/853947m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NatalIg

Консультация для педагогов на тему: «Роль театрально-творческой деятельности в развитии ребенка» консультация.doc

----------


## energizer70

Очень часто танец огня мы исполняем с гимнастическими лентами, последний раз использовали купальник, нашивая на него атласную ленту, получается, что -  то вроде такого.

[IMG]http://*********net/284955m.jpg[/IMG]

Такое нашлось в инете
[IMG]http://*********net/294160m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Вчера забыла о такой красоте.

[IMG]http://*********net/303285m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

День добрый! Насколько я знаю, бандану шить не обязательно - это ведь косынка любого цвета. А вот с треуголкой проблематичней. нам с коллегой в свое время повезло купить, но есть выкройка, смотрите в ссылочках.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1907327m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1927806m.jpg[/IMG]

http://narod.ru/disk/441496001/%D0%A...0%B0.docx.html

http://narod.ru/disk/442048001/Doc1.docx.html

А это для разнообразия, немного.......

[IMG]http://*********ru/1922686m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1916542m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1905278m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1917552m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## beauty-aleks

Я имела ввиду вот такие банданы:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2013627m.png[/IMG]

Ещё я нашла в интернете вот такую покупную косыночку:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1978811m.jpg[/IMG]

Также я нашла выкройку самой банданы:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1969595m.gif[/IMG]

Вот она такая:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1994170m.jpg[/IMG]

И костюм:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2027962m.jpg[/IMG]

А это сам череп,можно на бандане сделать:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2028986m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2013626m.gif[/IMG]

Вот в этом костюме есть шапочка с таким рисунком,только выкройки нет.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1997245m.jpg[/IMG]

А ещё вот такая шапочка:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2001340m.jpg[/IMG]

Но потом я решила всё переложить на родителей,пусть одевают своих любимых деток) мне и так ещё надо сундук оформить,да и сшить флаг. :Grin:

----------


## energizer70

Здесь архив масок из Смешариков

http://narod.ru/disk/465948001/%D0%B...D0%B2.rar.html

[IMG]http://*********ru/1968600m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

http://narod.ru/disk/506086001/%D0%9...0%90.docx.html

Вот оформленные новогодние правила поведения родителей на празднике. С нашего форума

----------


## Наталья Радькова

Музыкальная сказка Теремок.rar

----------


## energizer70

Сегодня вышла на работу очень решительно, но ведь мы только предполагаем.......
В-общем Новогодние планы изменились! Праздник на улице! В этом и плюсы и минусы. Понятно новые сценарии, который придется создавать исходя их костюмов для улицы, имеющихся в наличии. Есть несколько. И Дед Мороз в шубе, а вот у Снегурочки туфли на "тонкой подошве". Поэтому пришлось посидеть в инете, но не зря.  Нашла костюмы Дед Морозовской шубы и шубы Снегурочки, узоры и даже пару выкроек, целым архивом. Спасибо людям! завтра начнем кроить и шить. Может еще кому пригодиться! Делюсь.

[IMG]http://*********net/276600m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/263288m.jpg[/IMG]

Дед Мороз: http://narod.ru/disk/519423001/%D0%9...D0%B7.rar.html

Снегурочек позже, долго грузятся.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********net/305277m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/309373m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1966565m.jpg[/IMG]


Снегурочки: http://narod.ru/disk/520797001/%D0%A...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## kiss_Юлия

> И я хочу такую картинку)


ДЕЛЮСЬ!!!))) ЕЩЕ ЕСТЬ, НО СКИНУ ЗАВТРА!!)

[IMG]http://*********net/267174m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## дом2

Я вот так оформила правила для родителей  http://ifolder.ru/20532826, в архиве 2 файла

----------


## Левадана

> Чурилова "Методика и организация театрализованной деятельности дошкольников"- девочки у кого есть поделитесь этой книжечкой.


Книжка есть на работе, но у нее неудобный переплет, не отсканируешь как надо. 

*Планирование занятий театральной студии по Чуриловой.*

http://narod.ru/disk/619950001/%D0%9...D0%B8.doc.html

----------


## energizer70

Построение базовой модели костюма Дед Мороза

http://narod.ru/disk/716893001/%D0%9...0%B8.docx.html

[IMG]http://*********org/873256m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Девочки, вот это можно взять для оформления интерьера, классные идеи от Abby-Sue.
Abby-Sue любительница цветов и искусства, живёт в Остине штат Техас. Она изучала искусство и дизайн в течение многих лет.И вот , что предлагает....[IMG]http://*********ru/2009212m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1998972m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1993852m.jpg[/IMG] <a href="http://*********ru/1997948.htm" target="_blank" ><img src="http://*********ru/1997948m.jpg" border="0" alt="Изображение - *********ru — сервис хранения изображений" /></a>[IMG]http://*********ru/1997948m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

И еще....[IMG]http://*********ru/2016383m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2001023m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2003071m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1996927m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1975423m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1970303m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1971327m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Классные идеи в инете. Не только шапочки, а платьица и штанишки. Особенно мне сыр нравиться - это конечно другая история., но штаны от конфет, наверняка.

[IMG]http://*********org/860021m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/912244m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/914292m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/904052m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/903028m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## faina

вот грим- с курсов по театрализованной деятельности

[IMG]http://*********org/888695m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/881527.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/861047m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/854664m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skripka

Вот здесь описание-инструкция как сделать объемные елочку и звезду из бумаги:звезда.doc

----------


## skripka

Вот наш прошлогодний новогодний зал:
[IMG]http://*********org/902716m.jpg[/IMG]
Не очень видно  - на заднем фоне зимний лес (синяя ткань разрисована белыми и серебристыми красками).

----------


## skripka

А вот еще ссылка на видео как сделать игольчатый шар из бумаги:http://video.yandex.ru/users/vadimhol/view/3/

----------


## energizer70

> Может у Вас есть наглядности?? Или фотографии ваших таких декораций!????
> По сценарию избушка как бы сидит на курьих ножках.....


Этот домик уже выкладывала, но повторюсь, рисовала художник наш, собирала образ из разных сказок, есть другой. не смогла найти фото, он по-меньше, фанерный, на него просто набрасывали ткань бежевую, веревки - эффект паутины
[IMG]http://*********org/934051m.jpg[/IMG]

Как-то нужны были дома для проекции на стену, может вам пригодятся. В инете в основном избушки мрачные, может их по-ярче сделать?  нашлись варианты

[IMG]http://*********org/956581m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/943269m.jpg[/IMG]

Еще мне очень нравятся ростовые

[IMG]http://*********org/918693m.jpg[/IMG]

Здесь архив с избушками.

http://narod.ru/disk/970161001/%D0%B...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

К новому году нужна была берлога, замечательные идеи в инете

[IMG]http://*********org/944312m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/927928m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/918712m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/974011m.jpg[/IMG]

тоже интересно
[IMG]http://*********org/963768m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

> и *корабль пиратов*


С кораблями сложнее. Мне очень нравятся эти работы, сейчас не помню, где брала, возможно на форуме, просто и талантливо

[IMG]http://*********org/954554m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/948410m.jpg[/IMG]

Может здесь, что подойдет?

http://narod.ru/disk/971287001/%D0%B...D0%B8.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

У нас так и нет приличного костюма Кикиморы. Зато есть зеленый парик с цветочками и органза. обычно на зеленую основу (лосины и водолазку) надеваем "пачку" из органзы порезанную на ленточки и такое же пончо

Это из журнала "Караван историй", проект Рождественнской, выкладываю на всякий случай все. что было в этой папочке

[IMG]http://*********org/933934m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/925742m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/920622m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/921646m.jpg[/IMG]

Понравилась такая игривая кикиморка и леший из инета.

[IMG]http://*********org/977953m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/981025m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[URL=http://*********org/957516.htm][IMG]http://*********org/957516m.jpg[/IMG][/URL[IMG]http://*********org/944204m.jpg[/IMG]


[URL=http://*********org/943180.htm][IMG]http://*********org/943180m.jpg[/IMG][/URL[IMG]http://*********org/946252m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Здесь  детские карнавальные костюмы  с выкройками, но 1968г издания. Можно взять за основу лекала. а дальше полет фантазии.

http://narod.ru/disk/1092587001/Dets...styum.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

> Пожалуйста.подскажите как сделать костюм Лихо одноглазое! Спасибо!!!!


Лихо — дух несчастья, олицетворение горя. Облик лиха очерчен не вполне определённо. Лихо предстаёт либо как огромный одноглазый великан, либо как высокая страшная худая женщина с одним глазом. 


Достаточно страшный образ, может не стоит пугать им деток? Самый приличный это то, что  было на соседней странице фото Преснякова старшего в образе Лиха

[IMG]http://*********org/920622m.jpg[/IMG]

добродушно

[IMG]http://*********org/945256m.jpg[/IMG]

А это уже страшно

[IMG]http://*********org/947304m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/935016m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Вот такие ангелочки у меня будут на празднике
[IMG]http://*********ru/2021247m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1985407m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

> добрый вечер! коллеги, а как вы думаете или из опыта, подскажите костюм для девочки Зайчихи - хозяйка дома моделей, она же белошвейка.


Если Зайчиха - хозяйка Дома Моделей, то несомненно. шляпки, кружева, цветочки, ну и широкая сантиметровая лента.

А если, она трудяга, то очки, фартучек и капорочек

[IMG]http://*********org/932498m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/933522m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/930450m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/920210m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталья Радькова

> У кого-нибудь есть фото теневого театра


Может что нибудь Вам пригодится. Не помню где скачала, если повторяюсь простите.
teni.zip

----------


## energizer70

Нашла такой оригинальный домик

[IMG]http://*********org/937545m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

Девочки, на просторах *ИНЕТА* нашла 
НОВОГОДНИЕ РИСУНКИ НА ОКНАХ: ТРАФАРЕТЫ - УКРАШАЕМ ДОМ К ПРАЗДНИКУ! 
http://www.detsad14.ru/library/clipa...-stencils.html
НОВОГОДНИЕ РИСУНКИ НА ОКНАХ - УКРАШАЕМ ДОМ К ПРАЗДНИКУ!
http://www.detsad14.ru/library/clipa...dow-color.html
ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ КАРТИНКИ НА ТЕМУ "СНЕЖИНКИ"
http://www.detsad14.ru/library/clipart/snowflakes.html
ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ КАРТИНКИ НА ТЕМУ "НОВОГОДНЯЯ ЕЛКА"
http://www.detsad14.ru/library/clipa...year-tree.html
ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ КАРТИНКИ НА ТЕМУ "ЗИМА, НОВЫЙ ГОД
http://www.detsad14.ru/library/clipart/winter.html
НОВОГОДНИЕ МАСКИ
http://www.detsad14.ru/library/clipa...year-mask.html

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Вот такой костюм  осени

[IMG]http://*********ru/2084986m.jpg[/IMG]

костюм грибочка 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2083962m.jpg[/IMG]

костюм гусенички и бабочки 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2070650m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2052218m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

На заднем фоне корзинку и подсолнушки делали воспитатели. Солнышко, тучку,ежиков делала я)

[IMG]http://*********ru/2084986m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2086010m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2078842m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2076794m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2065530m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

Это сова из театра клоунады. Спектакль "Однажды Винни пух"

[IMG]http://*********org/918102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Всем привет! Новогодняя ширма-панно http://*********ru/2085087.htm

элементы для украшения зеркал http://*********ru/2045152.htm, http://*********ru/2074851.htm, http://*********ru/2033891.htm, http://*********ru/2082018.htm

----------


## nechser74

Предлагаю инсценирование песни "Три весёлых зайчика"
http://files.mail.ru/0JYXA4

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Не помню,показывала матрешку??) Рисовали со 2 муз. рук-лем)

[IMG]http://*********org/1007364m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Моя обещанная нарисованная избушечка!!)) Решила не лепить туда больше ничего, так как она может быть как доброй, так и  злой!!)!

[IMG]http://*********org/1047246m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Домик снегурочки

[IMG]http://*********org/1044163m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Бабка Ежка на школьном утреннике

[IMG]http://*********org/1038016m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1031872m.jpg[/IMG]


кикиморки [IMG]http://*********org/983744m.jpg[/IMG]



Пират вылитый  [IMG]http://*********org/998080m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1048259m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1016512m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1014464m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Наконец-то обещанные фото)))Идеи в основном с форума (рисунки снеговичков..березки)

[IMG]http://*********org/1102210m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1089922m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1092994m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1096066m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1097090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

А вот и елочка в цветах))

[IMG]http://*********org/1082754m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1083778m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1088898m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1086850m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1064322m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

снежинки
[IMG]http://*********org/1076610m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1074562m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Домик бабки ежки)


[IMG]http://*********org/1077634m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1078658m.jpg[/IMG] ножки вблизи))

[IMG]http://*********org/1067394m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Снегири и березки)) [IMG]http://*********org/1065346m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1071490m.jpg[/IMG] *идея не моя* [IMG]http://*********org/1066370m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Сундук пиратов!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1070466m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1057154m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1063298m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

[IMG]http://*********org/1049986m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1053058m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1054082m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1108357m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

[IMG]http://*********org/1107333m.jpg[/IMG] еще снеговичок)))

а это 2 муз.рук.своей доченьке костюм елочки купила,шляпка очень милая)) [IMG]http://*********org/1112453m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

[IMG]http://*********org/1110405m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1111429m.jpg[/IMG]  такие саночки

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Делала звездочки для танца

[IMG]http://*********org/1101189m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1098117m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1099141m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Садик, костюм ветерочка, гномы  и белоснежка,
Бабка - ежка)

[IMG]http://*********org/1106994m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1101874m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1058866m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1113138m.jpg[/IMG]

наша снегурочка [IMG]http://*********org/1061938m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## AnnaShashko

Наша ёлочка- красавица!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1061743m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1110894m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AnnaShashko

Наш восточный гость -Дед ЖАРА. 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1050478m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Елочка, гори!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1093473m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AnnaShashko

Наши танцы:
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1069921m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Ясельки.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1108832m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## AnnaShashko

Разбойники с КИКИ.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1086304m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Финал утренника -дети бросились обнимать Деда Мороза.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1107811m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********org/1079916.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********org/1253296m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reverie

А  вот моя ёлочка.[IMG]http://*********org/1166740m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## reverie

Избушку получили накануне праздника, довольно тяжёлая , но всё же лучше, чем самодельная из коробки, которая была у нас раньше.Купили  на фабрике "Сувенир"(магазин на Беговой в Москве).
[IMG]http://*********org/1119638m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Наша ёлочка [IMG]http://*********org/1122812m.jpg[/IMG]

танец избушек[IMG]http://*********org/1116668m.jpg[/IMG]

мы попали на Северный полюс, колыбельная Медведицы [IMG]http://*********org/1174015m.jpg[/IMG]

Морской Царь-он же закалдованный Дед Мороз в морском царстве
[IMG]http://*********org/1179135m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lipa29

Спектакль "Теремок" - сценарий в разделе "Мюзиклы и сценарии сказок"
Сказочница Дарьюшка и скоморох Тимошка [IMG]http://*********org/1127749m.jpg[/IMG]
Мышка [IMG]http://*********org/1164612m.jpg[/IMG] Медведь пришёл [IMG]http://*********org/1152324m.jpg[/IMG] Лисичка -[IMG]http://*********org/1136964m.jpg[/IMG]
 Белочки -[IMG]http://*********org/1122628m.jpg[/IMG]

Жаль, больше не загружаются - размер фотографий больше чем требуется для загрузки.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/1141499m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1148667m.jpg[/IMG]

_Здесь еще идеи к "Дюймовочке"_

_Цветы:_

http://narod.ru/disk/2844901001/%D0%...D0%BC.rar.html

----------


## Lucyen

А вот наше -  новое  новогоднее оформление, немного не такое, как в прошлом году, если кто помнит его...  Но вся прелесть и состоит в том, что эти декорации можно  по разному варьировать в течение длительного времени... И каждый раз будет  как-то по новому... [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2059004m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2053884m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2089727m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## гномик

А это наша елочка
[IMG]http://*********ru/2136458m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2107786m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## notka47

Большая подборка кукольных спектаклей от *music1404 * вот здесь...нужна регистрация http://www.mp3sort.com/t.php?p=624035#624035

----------


## Села

Музыкально-театральная зона МДОУ
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21204831

----------


## energizer70

> Девочки! Как и из чего сделать, чтобы цветок с Дюймовочкой раскрывался. Очень нужны ваши советы!!!


_Татьяна, обратите внимание, эти цветы сделаны их пляжных зонтов. на каркас натянут новый чехол нужного цвета и размера. может как вариант?..._

[IMG]http://*********org/1141499m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Андреева Наталья

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/download/6...L69%2FCw%3D%3D 


*классные цветные картики к настольному театру
*
_красная шапочка.doc_

----------


## Lucyen

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2157444m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2146180m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2116484m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2157447m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]  Вот еще несколько фотографий с наших утренников - декорации, которые мы используем на зимних праздниках, хотя  и не только на зимних... В результате варьирования, получаются все новые и новые  фрагменты оформлений, которые используются в любом нашем утреннике, в зависимости  от темы и содержания сценария...

----------


## Lucyen

> Какая красота!!!!!!!! Скажите, кто сотворил это чудо?


У нас художница-девочка-умничка.Мы ей идеи, а она все это доводит до совершенства. 



> _Грандиозно. Людмила, а где же вы все это храните? 
> _


 Плоскостное оформление у меня лежит тут же в зале - под ковром,  замок стоит  на дальней стене, сейчас, если найду фотографию. то покажу, кустики,  снимаем  со спортивных дуг и в кладовке хранятся у нас - в больших ящиках-чемоданах. У нас тоже кладовка маленькая и тоже , практически, хранить негде... :Tu: 



> [/IMG]   Добрый день! Оформление чудесное! Скажите, пожалуйста, из чего сделены кустики?


А кустики сделаны из ватмана и надеты на спортивные дуги. Вырезали каждый кустик всем садом, кто -  осенние кустики, кто - зимние, а кто - весенние... :Smile3: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2155494m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Вот так и стоит в зале - хранится. Здесь я, со своими любимыми ясельками, провожу занятие. Обожаю  просто их, с удовольствием  занимаюсь с ними... :Taunt:

----------


## MI-LADI

http://files.mail.ru/NTJLRW

Кукольный театр в записи "Заюшкина избушка".

----------


## мила 35

http://narod.ru/disk/3303084001/%D0%...D0%B9.doc.html


Девочки, зто ссылочка на музыкальную сказку И.Бодраченко "Крылатый, мохнатый да масляный" по мотивам русской сказки. Врекомедациях для средней группы, но я хочу поставить с подготовкой, т.к. объем на мой взгляд не маленький. Муз. сопровождение указано в сценарии, можно вариировать на свой вкус.

----------


## 20Lili12

Музыкальная фантазия на тему диснеевского "Аладдина"

    Поставили новый музыкальный спектакль, за основу взят мультфильм "Аладдин" и добавлены 2 песни из "Возвращения Джафара". 4 минусовки нашла в нете, а остальные дописали. выкладываю минуса кому нужен сценарий пишите.
    1. Арабская ночь (из интернета) http://narod.ru/disk/3226149001/01.%...night.MP3.html
    2. Волшебный мир (Дуэт Аладдина и Жасмин из интернета)
    1 вариант http://narod.ru/disk/3226400001/14.%...world.mp3.html
    2. вариант http://narod.ru/disk/3226488001/Alad...World.mp3.html
    3 вариант http://narod.ru/disk/3226721001/Alladin.mp3.html
 Не помню на каких ресурсах качала, но большое спасибо за помощь!!!!!

    остальные писались специально к спектаклю:
    1. Принц Али http://narod.ru/disk/3229714001/%D0%...D0%B8.wav.html
    2. Песня Попугая http://narod.ru/disk/3228992001/%D0%...D0%B9.wav.html
    3. Песня Аладдина http://narod.ru/disk/3228666001/%D0%...D0%B0.wav.html
    4. Песня Джина " Я твой лучший друг" http://narod.ru/disk/3228050001/%D0%...D0%B3.wav.html
    5. Песня Джафара Я номер первый http://narod.ru/disk/3227425001/%D0%...D0%B9.wav.html

----------


## Lucyen

> Действительно очень красиво! А если это чудо всегда в зале стоит-не приедается?


 Нет, вроде, пока не приелось Мне нравится. У меня зал  бело-голубых оттенков и этот замок, как дополнительное  украшение зала, как нельзя кстати, вписался в оформление всего зала. Так что, если его убрать, то  дальняя стена будет пустой, ну и, соответственно,  все оформление зала во многом проиграет... :Tu: 
Вот еще несколько зимних фоток... [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2099715m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2148866m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] А еще у нас  в прошлом году был городской конкурс на лучшие поделки из снежинок.. Мы со своими девчонками  вот такое платье "сшили" для  мисс "Звездочки" и  сделали  вот такого дракончика [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2121218m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2142724m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]



> а нет ли фото весенних??)


Есть, конечно, прошлогодние, но они  у меня на работе в компьютере, завтра скину и вечером, по возможности, сброшу, ok?

----------


## Lucyen

Юленька, выставляю обещанное -это малый зал [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2168216m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2218395m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2207131m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] - а это большой, в котором проходят все праздники

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Праздник Щедрий вечер


[IMG]http://*********ru/2208031m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2196767m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2220319m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2224415m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Праздник Щедрий вечер


[IMG]http://*********ru/2208031m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lucyen

А это наш варежковый театр. В этом году использовали на новогоднем утреннике. Хотя  его можно использовать на любом другом утреннике.  Если заинтересует кого - могу выставить  видео - фрагмент этого выступления...
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/385773m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/354029m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/download/3...3stbKl2w%3D%3D* 

*Мини-опера `Про Козлика` к 8 Марта (сценарий+mp3).*

----------


## beauty-aleks

Здравствуйте,не смогла чё-то я найти тему атрибуты к танцам,но не могу удержаться,сегодня была на танцевальном семинаре,там увидела очень простую в изготовлении гармошку,да простят меня модераторы,вот она.

[IMG]http://*********net/432010m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/420746m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Здравствуйте, дорогие кукольники! Давненько не заглядывала на форум и в эту темку - все дела,то праздники, то пришлось уехать. Но вот наконец-то сегодня перекинула видео с моими новыми куклами. Совсем недавно *Ксюша*  пост 54 стр. 4 выкладывала фото кукол на коленках. У нее это были матрешки,а я решила сделать кошек. Вот,смотрите, что получилось. (правда мы особо не репетировали и первый номер был вообще экспромтом, но все равно, мне кажется, куклы смотрятся интересно.) Так вот : "Хор Котецкого"
http://narod.ru/disk/4337474001/%D0%...D0%BC.wmv.html

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Вот как и обещала, фото котов из хора Котецкого.
[IMG]http://*********net/429579m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/457226m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/442890m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/406029m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/411151m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/412175m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ленти

*Только что прошли в саду  " Колядки" . Вот в таких костюмах выступали взрослые и дети.*[IMG]http://*********net/463282m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/482741m.jpg[/IMG]-наша  прачка тоже ходит по саду колядует вместе с детьми( костюм сделала сама). 
А это братец Иванушка[IMG]http://*********net/513460m.jpg[/IMG] Костюмы в народном стиле у наших детей[IMG]http://*********net/473524m.jpg[/IMG] А это клоунесса ЛялЯ - Ваш покорный слуга с Иванушкой[IMG]http://*********net/497079m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oxanaageeva

> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/download/3...3stbKl2w%3D%3D 
> 
> Мини-опера `Про Козлика` к 8 Марта (сценарий+mp3).


Здравствуйте выдаёт неправильную ссылку.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> Сообщение от Андреева Наталья  
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/download/3...3stbKl2w%3D%3D 
> 
> Мини-опера `Про Козлика` к 8 Марта (сценарий+mp3).Здравствуйте выдаёт неправильную ссылку.


*Про Козлика (мини-опера к 8 марта)*
*Действующие лица:
Мама — Коза, Козлик, Корова, Овца, Собака, хор (с дирижером)
Реквизит: маски или шапочки для персонажей; фартук, корзинка, платочек, шаль, корзинка с полевыми цветами, узелок с яблоком, тужурка, кость, прыгалки, домик, елочки, пенек

На сцене Коза с сыном - он сидит на пеньке, а мама собирается на рынок (прихорашивается, дает наказ сыну.
Дирижер (говорит): Мамочка Козлика часто бранила, часто из дома она уходила…
Хор (поет):
Прыгал Козлик на лугу, по цветочкам прямо 
Вдруг он замер на бегу — потерялась мама!
Козлик: Ой,ой,ой! Ой,ой,ой! Потерялась Мама!
Озирается по сторонам, плачет. Выходит Корова, собирает цветы.
Хор: Он не зная что к чему ткнулся к новой маме, но ему сказала:
Корова (возмущенно): Му!
Хор: Тётенька с рогами.
Корова
Му, му,му! Му, му,му! Ничего я не пойму!
Этот маленький сынок истоптал мне весь лужок!
Уходит недовольная. Козлик плачет, выходит Овца.
Хор:
Он вприпрыжку по траве, вот и мама вроде. Но ему сказала
Овечка(взволнованно): Бе-е! 
Хор: В белой шубе тётя
Овечка:
Бе,бе,бе! Бе,бе,бе! Может это снится мне!
Брошенный ребенок, маленький козленок!
Жалеет его, дает яблоко и уходит. Выбегает Собака
Хор:
Козлик бросился стремглав к самой грозной маме, но ему сказала
Coбака (обнюхивая): Гав! 
Хор: Тётенька с клыками
Coбака
Гав,гав,гав! Гав,гав,гав! Вся в заботах я, в делах! Не ходи дружок за мной, а иди к себе домой!
Подталкивает Козлика к тропинке, убегает. Козлик грустно уходит за елочку.
Действие у дома Козы. Она возвращается с покупками усталая, ищет сына. Плача, садится на пенек.
Хор:
Потерялся козленок, он от мамы удрал.
Потерялся козленок - он дороги не знал!
Коза Бедный козленок…
Хор: Бедная мама. Мама очень грустит
Коза (идет к зрителям, тяжко вздыхая)
Потерялся сынок! Он, наверно, устал! Он, наверно, продрог! Бедный козленок…
Коза снимает шаль и понуро идет к дому. Садится на пенек.
Хор: Бедная мама. 
Выбегает Козлик, мама бросается к нему - они обнимаются.
Хор:	
Отыскал козленок маму, все мы рады за него,
ведь дороже своей мамы нет на свете никого!
Козлик (в зал)  Ну а вы, хоть труден час, не бросайте так вот нас!
Все артисты кланяются.*
http://files.mail.ru/QU741E

----------


## Sonata-Lara

> интересные коты - Котофеи. А как с ними работать?


Лариса, чуть выше я выкладывала видео - сообщение 80 на этой же странице, эти номера мы показывали на новогодней дискотеке, а на восьмое марта хочу сделать сюрпризный номер  вот под эту музычку, только, возможно,чуть урежу.
Вальс цветов http://narod.ru/disk/4707241001/Jing...D0%B2.mp3.html

----------


## Лариса812

[IMG]http://*********org/1286067m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такой сшила на китайский танец костюм для своей Маргариточки.

----------


## energizer70

_ Иллюстрации ледяных домиков._

[IMG]http://*********org/1268755m.jpg[/IMG]
http://narod.ru/disk/4889233001/%D0%...D0%BC.rar.html

_Пряничные домики_
[IMG]http://*********org/1273875m.jpg[/IMG]

http://narod.ru/disk/4889336001/%D0%...D1%8B.rar.html

----------


## 77Alekca

Новогодний утренник в саду.
Снегурочка. Большая Медведица (я).
[IMG]http://*********org/1310265.jpg[/IMG]

Дед Мороз (мой сын) и Большая Медведица.
[IMG]http://*********org/1296953.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## 77Alekca

Сшила новый костюм Снегурочки.
Накидка, сарафан, корона. Пыталась добиться безразмерности (Снегурочек у нас много, все разный размеров)))
[IMG]http://*********org/1284665.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1270329.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1276473.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ленти

[IMG]http://*********net/520065m.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/514945m.jpg[/IMG]
Девчоночки, такого красивучего   петуха  нашла.. ,а эта идея очень понравилась- спектакль "Дюймовочка" с участием всех желающих прямо на ковре. Здесь продолжение http://forum.mykanon.com/viewtopic.php?f=850&t=6161

----------


## 77Alekca

Снегурочка.  :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********org/1276539.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1257083.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1261179.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## a_k_gib

По этой ссылке http://www.rybso.ru/info/teacheryear...novikova.htm#s расположен прекрасный и богатейший материал по театрализованной деятельности *Новиковой Татьяны Васильевны.* Её тема: *Театральная деятельность как один из способов социализации личности младшего школьника*.
Представлена Программа по театрализованной деятельности, состоящая из следующих разделов:
*Введение 

Глава 1. Театральная деятельность как один из способов социализации личности младших школьников 
   1.1. Роль театральной деятельности в развитии младших школьников
   1.2. Обоснование выбора темы курса
   1.3. Место курса «Театральная мастерская» в школьном образовании 
   1.4. Общая характеристика программы «Театральная мастерская»

   1.5. Основные виды театральной деятельности учащихся

   1.6. Организация театральных занятий 

Глава 2. Программа кружка «Театральная мастерская»
    2.1. Пояснительная записка
    2.2. Цели и задачи программы

    2.3. Предполагаемые умения и навыки

    2.4. Тематическое планирование

           2.4.1. Планирование занятий кружка «Театральная мастерская» 1 класс

           2.4.2. Планирование занятий кружка «Театральная мастерская» 2 класс

Заключение 

Список литературы

Приложения:

Общеразвивающие игры 

Специальные театральные игры

Игры на развитие двигательных способностей  

Игры и упражнения на речевое дыхание

Учебные программы к спектаклям

Сценарии спектаклей
*

----------


## ЛОГАНИ

Замечательные стихи,очень пригодились к утреннику.Спасибо!

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Здравствуйте. Нужно придумать из чего-нибудь стрекозу и муравья, какие-нибудь куклы оригинальные.Может, у кого есть какие-нибудь идеи.Буду очень благодарна.


Смотря для чего куклы. Для детского спектакля могут быть платковые. Могут быть на гапите, 4 ноги, верхние лапки на тростях. Могут быть марионетки, могут быть на штыре, могут быть планшетные. Или пальчиковые, где пальцы будут ножками, их можно обуть, а сверху крепится туловище. Посмотреть здесь: http://grandmothersdollhouse.com/archives/1070
А можно сделать по типу тех лягушек, что я здесь выкладывала.  Важно ваше режиссерское видение спектакля и размерчик куколок..

----------


## VITA786

Может кому-нибудь пригодятся эти открыточки для оформления к 8 марта
8_marta-2_1.jpg
8-marta-rasklraska-3-1024x724.jpg
8-marta-rasklraska-7-1024x724.jpg
8-marta-rasklraska-8-1024x724.jpg
8-marta-rasklraska-13-724x1024.jpg

----------


## skripka

Наш зал год назад, сфотографировано после репетиции утренника:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2339732m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skripka

А это новый год, перед самым началом утренника: [IMG]http://*********ru/2342829m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lo-la

Всем,  кто  у меня в личке  спрашивал *музыкально-театральную диагностику по Т.Антипиной (сетка*)
Дублирую:
http://files.mail.ru/VL5875

----------


## гномик

> Наш зал год назад,


Красивое, воздушное , нежное оформление :Aga:  :Ok: 

А это наше прошлогоднее http://*********ru/2357962.jpg

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте. Просьба ко всем! У нас в саду будет сказка "муха-цокотуха", не могли бы педагоги помочь придумать костюмы для персонажей? Если есть фото костюмов, вышлите, пожалуйста. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## lerpis

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна выкройка пилотки для моряка. СПАСИБО!

----------


## гномик

> У нас в саду будет сказка "муха-цокотуха", не могли бы педагоги помочь придумать костюмы для персонажей? Если есть фото костюмов, вышлите, пожалуйста.


Божья коровка [IMG]http://*********ru/2359697m.png[/IMG] пчелка [IMG]http://*********ru/2410896m.png[/IMG] кузнечик [IMG]http://*********ru/2412944m.jpg[/IMG] еще Божья коровка [IMG]http://*********ru/2403728m.jpg[/IMG] паук [IMG]http://*********ru/2394512m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

еще для "ЦОКОТУХИ"

таракан [IMG]http://*********ru/2391440m.jpg[/IMG] блошка [IMG]http://*********ru/2377104m.jpg[/IMG] муравей [IMG]http://*********ru/2368912m.jpg[/IMG] и сама М УХ А  [IMG]http://*********ru/2359696m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Музыкант38

Своей младшей дочке я шила вот такую Снегурочку (она снежинки помогала пришивать) [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2391456m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## annetka

Гномик, здравствуйте! Огромное спасибо за фото! Теперь, примерно, ясно, что можно сделать! С уважением, Анна.

----------


## skripka

> А как сделаны белые деревья?


Вырезаны из фанеры. 4 детали с прорезями, чтобы вставить одну в другую.

----------


## energizer70

> Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна выкройка пилотки для моряка. СПАСИБО!


[IMG]http://*********org/1368805m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1373925m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1345253m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1349349m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1342181m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1327845m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1326821m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skripka

Вот ссылка на мастер-класс по изготовлению таких цветов:
[IMG]http://*********org/1356535m.jpg[/IMG]
http://blogs.mail.ru/inbox/lialu/2533218132929989.html

----------


## Маша Кирова

Девочки, очень надо маски осла и козла, может кто-нибудь поможет идеей.

----------


## Irinasolntse

Всем здравствуйте. хочу показать своё оформление зала к празлникам. работаю 3 года в частном детском саду. специально отведенного зала для музыкальных занятий и праздников у нас нет, все праздники проходят в игровой комнате. это то к чему я пришла за 3 года работы. может быть кому-то пригодятся идеи)
Итак, осенью был Halloween. и дети, и взрослые были в полном восторге, свечи и светомузыка.....






стены[IMG]http://*********org/1390019.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1398210.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1402309.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irinasolntse

а вот Новый 2011 год
[IMG]http://*********org/1405380.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1419719.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

Сказка "Теремок" :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1428944m.jpg[/IMG]

Декорация сделана по типу аппликации, плоская. Сзади приклеена перекладинка, и за нее нитками прикреплена к карнизу .

----------


## annetka

http://*********org/1433767.jpg А это наши куклы, которые сшили родители. Эти куклы предназначены как для театральной деятельности так и для танцевальной.

----------


## energizer70

> Девочки, очень надо маски осла и козла, может кто-нибудь поможет идеей.



_Здесь Осел, папку разархивировать надо, читать в адоб риде_
http://narod.ru/disk/6308777001/%D0%...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## гномик

Наше оформление на  8МАРТА ( восьмерка из обручей, мимоза- из шаров)
http://*********ru/2389916.jpg http://*********ru/2372511.jpg

----------


## Ленти

http://narod.ru/disk/6454779001/%D0%...A%202.doc.html
Эту популярную сказку в стихотворной версии С. Я. Маршака ставлю и с детьми и со взрослыми ( для кукольного театра). Если дети- актёры, то провожу первоначальные этюды" Превращения в доброго и злого деда". Дети сами определяют у кого лучше получается роль деда.

----------


## energizer70

_Нашла в инете замечательные идеи к масленице._

[IMG]http://*********net/620951m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/606615m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/599447m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/642473m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/602519m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/654742m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

девочки, вот еще восьмерочка из обручей и домик для бабушки
[IMG]http://*********ru/2398998m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2385686m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2389782m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

это мой поваренок [IMG]http://*********ru/2375446m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********ru/2423642.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Вот фото обещанной восьмерки



[IMG]http://*********ru/2375534m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/2363246m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2411361m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/2410337m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Мои открытки

[IMG]http://*********net/643052m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/655340m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/641004m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Бабочки

[IMG]http://*********net/622572m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/620524m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Дерево и матрешка

[IMG]http://*********ru/2360174m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2365294m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Карта женской страны

[IMG]http://*********ru/2419553m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2417505m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2424673m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2412385m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elannika*

*Материал может пригодиться для работы с родителями, для рефератов, есть описание игр*
Ребенок и театральная деятельность.doc

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/592601.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/618200.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/611032.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

А это наше оформление на праздник  [IMG]http://*********net/641761m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/630497m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Наш "Паровоз на лямках". Очень постаралась новая швея, мы ей благодарны. Шила из всего, что было под рукой
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1432612m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1419300m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1411108m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1409060m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Оформление к Весне. Картинки меняла по мере необходимости, все по сценарию_

[IMG]http://*********org/1407012m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1405988m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1394724m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1392676m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1398820m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1401895m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1395751m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Этот Дракон, легким движением руки превращается в крокодила ( на лапки - тапки, голова другая) 
Создала это чудо талантливая швея Алена._

[IMG]http://*********org/1387559m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1385511m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1391655m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

вот цветы,кот. украшали елку на новый год)

[IMG]http://*********net/681401m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

мое солнышко [IMG]http://*********net/669112m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Куколка приходила

[IMG]http://*********net/659896m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/705979m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

[IMG]http://*********net/686523m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/687547m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/672187m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

[IMG]http://*********net/655803m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Костюм Федоры [IMG]http://*********net/661947m.jpg[/IMG]

Кащея  [IMG]http://*********net/659899m.jpg[/IMG]

Добой Бабушки Ягушки  [IMG]http://*********net/715194m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kiss_Юлия

А это школьники

Костюм цыгана  [IMG]http://*********net/711098m.jpg[/IMG]

Цыганка [IMG]http://*********net/700858m.jpg[/IMG]

Разбойница [IMG]http://*********net/698810m.jpg[/IMG]


Несмеяна [IMG]http://*********net/690618m.jpg[/IMG]

Фантомас  URL=http://*********net/694714.htm][IMG]http://*********net/694714m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

Шварц-негр Фантомас и Водяной [IMG]http://*********net/674234m.jpg[/IMG]

Водяной [IMG]http://*********net/672186m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tigricadn

Наше оформление:
Центральная стена [IMG]http://*********org/1410974m.jpg[/IMG]
Мои фонарики [IMG]http://*********org/1436561m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1441681m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1427345m.jpg[/IMG]
Мои букетики из роз [IMG]http://*********org/1395614m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1398686m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1389470m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1378206m.jpg[/IMG] 
Кустик рисовали с воспитателем (не совсем весенний, но...) [IMG]http://*********org/1401758m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tigricadn

Это наша ширма "У солнышка в гостях" (скоро будем ткань менять)  [IMG]http://*********org/1390481m.jpg[/IMG]
Тучу рисовала воспитатель (здесь выставляли образец)  [IMG]http://*********org/1378193m.jpg[/IMG]
Морковку шили моей напарнице  [IMG]http://*********org/1436560m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

О-ЛЯ-ЛЯ. _Славные взрослые костюмы. у нас только для ребенка. а большой еще не создали. 
вот из залежей. собирала с инета._

[IMG]http://*********org/1377265m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1383409m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1381361m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1382385m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1436656m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1435632m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1440752m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1438704m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/1418224m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1419248m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1413104m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1416176m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/1386480m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1389552m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1440755m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1425395m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/1421301m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1418229m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1422325m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1410037m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1417205m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1403893m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1404917m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1401845m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

Это зал к завтрашнему утреннику для сотрудников!  :Smile3:  Будем смотреть клипы и петь песни.  :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2472338m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elannika*

Здесь перспективный план театр. кружка для старшей группы
ПЛАН    ТЕАТРАЛЬНОГО  КРУЖКА старшая группа.doc

----------


## elannika*

для детей подготовительной группы
Перспективный план под.гр.2.doc

----------


## notka47

> Можно узнать, чьи это сказки? Если можно, выложите ещё.


 *здесь вся подборка*




> Большая подборка кукольных спектаклей от *music1404  вот здесь: сообщение№158-160*


 http://www.mp3sort.com/forum/tema.php?t=91534&start=150

----------


## elannika*

Театральные игры. Не совсем поняла куда выкладывать, пусть будут здесь. Надеюсь, пригодятся.
ТЕАТРАЛЬНАЯ  ИГРА.doc

----------

Ольгадайченко (04.12.2016)

----------


## жанна09111973

а это наши снеговики, кляксы и петушок
http://files.mail.ru/AC2GTH
http://files.mail.ru/FTP3W8?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/ZK33SG?t=1

----------


## музраб

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1463190m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olga_sem7

В нашем саду 4 музыкальных зала. Зал №1 - оформлен для малышей. http://*********org/1456919.jpg

----------


## olga_sem7

Наш второй самый большой зал. [IMG]http://*********org/1481494.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olga_sem7

Наш зал №3   [IMG]http://*********org/1453846.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olga_sem7

Зал №4 [IMG]http://*********org/1449750.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ola21

В архиве  фотографии и картинки, собранные в интернете по гриму.
Я распечатала на цветном принтере и использую в работе постоянно, очень наглядно, можно посмотреть перед праздником и разрисовать любого героя, немного изменив или добавив своего.Надеюсь и Вам понравится!!!
http://files.mail.ru/DXQGUD

----------


## Андреева Наталья

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22350715  
Папка-передвижка 
     Театрализованная деятельность.rar

----------


## Андреева Наталья

в марте ставили "СКАЗКУ О ГЛУПОМ МЫШОНКЕ" для детей,взрослые были ТЁТЯМИ (Уткой,Курицей,Лягушкой,Кошкой)
дети исполняли роли, соответственно(утят, цыплят, лягушат)Родители смотрели наш спектакль,буквально,как дети,
"открыв рот", и улыбаясь.Было интересно ,все главные герои пели и танцевали, но Мышонка-ребёнка, так и не укачали...

если ВАМ интересно ,посмотрите фото(я ставила спектакль и играла роль Мамы-Мышки)

http://files.mail.ru/4A858V

----------


## elannika*

> Девочки, милые, помогите с теорией на тему "Музыкально-ритмические движения как компонент театральной деятельности". Заранее очень признательна!!


РИТМОПЛАСТИКА. 
РИТМОПЛАСТИКА.doc

----------


## tigricadn

По сказке отправлялись на болото, шили моему воспитателю. Обруч желательно использовать разборной, чтобы легче было обтянуть.
[IMG]http://*********org/1509542m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1558713m.jpg[/IMG]

Вид с обратной стороны:
[IMG]http://*********org/1544357m.jpg[/IMG]

Очень оригинально придумано с пеньком:
[IMG]http://*********org/1526969m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tigricadn

> пожалуйста, раскройте секрет изготовления букетиков из роз, так необычно и красиво!


Никакого секрета, перейдите по ссылке и научитесь, удачи!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3R97nCj1rA

----------


## КНА

Огромное спасибо всем девочкам за ваши идеи!!!!Пели песню "Солнышко лучистое" и "рисовали" картину для мам.[IMG]http://*********net/661528m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/676891m.jpg[/IMG] Ну, а теперь , как говорят, найдите 3 отличия)))

----------


## КНА

Делала такие кораблики на танец "Пацаны" Шуфутинского. Чтобы не садить детей просто за стулья в красивых гюйсах и бескозырках, пришла такая идея .[IMG]http://*********net/682015m.jpg[/IMG]   Вот такой тортик пекли мои поварята)))   [IMG]http://*********net/705566m.jpg[/IMG]  Средние и старшие танцевали "Пять февральских роз".Заказала родителям и вот вам красота!!!  [IMG]http://*********net/670750m.jpg[/IMG]  а с подснежниками танцевали младшие. тут уж помогал весь детский сад! кто накручивал на проволочку "зелень", кто резал цветочки.Работы хватило всем и.... вот результат! В корзинке 44 штуки  [IMG]http://*********net/686097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## КНА

[IMG]http://*********net/690171m.jpg[/IMG]  висит около музыкального зала, часто использую на занятиях, чтобы дети не забывали)))

----------


## energizer70

> Девочки, тоже хочу с вами поделиться, н не могу вставлять фото.  Пожалуйста, объясните!!!


_Загружайте фото по этой ссылке, открыть, отправить, копируйте ссылку 2, вставляйте в сообщение._

http://*********org/index.php

----------


## MI-LADI

> Нескачивается файл пишет ошибку.Можно повторить? Спасибо


*http://files.mail.ru/6E30Q5* 
_Повторяю ссылку. Извините, давно не заходила в тему, не видела вашего сообщения._

----------


## Таняка

А вот это зимушка-зима![IMG]http://*********net/744081m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таняка

Остальные картинки по временам года. Правда, кр[IMG]http://*********net/758416m.jpg[/IMG]асиво?[IMG]http://*********net/766608m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/751248m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Таняка

Фото с Нового года и весеннего утренника.
[IMG]http://*********net/734864m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/746131m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorovna

Здесь "Сказка о Тридевятом царстве, в котором никто не умел читать"  с музыкой (моя подборка), а текст я взяла в "Музыкальной палитре" № 2.02, инсценировка Е.Лосевой д.с.№1435 г. Москвы. У меня все роли играют взрослые, так как я использовала эту постановку на открытие театральной недели и только 2 ребёнка (в секрете от других).  Проходит на "ура", для детей сюрприз! 
http://files.mail.ru/LJT2AK

----------


## Маша Кирова

Девочки, может быть был у кого-нибудь опыт инсценирования басен Крылова? Буду признательна за идеи.

----------


## Таняка

А так оформляла на выпускной в прошлом году
[IMG]http://*********net/861360m.jpg[/IMG]

На цветах, в вазонах, фото выпускников. В конце праздника эти цветы дарили деткам. 
[IMG]http://*********net/852144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skripka

Вот 8 марта:[IMG]http://*********net/873399.jpg[/IMG]
Зеркало по всему периметру обклеено цветами, почти 100 штук.
Бабочки готовые, покупала методист с заведующей.

----------


## Элла Никитина

Предлагаю кукольный спектакль " Путешествие по сказкам" для мл. групп с музыкальным оформлением. Может кому-нибудь пригодится.
http://files.mail.ru/DVGEA9  - сценарий
Музыка-http://files.mail.ru/DVGEA9

----------


## nadja007

День Смеха!

[IMG]http://*********net/884305m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/889424m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Все из инета, там очень много идей_

[IMG]http://*********net/922069m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/962004m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/951764m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/957908m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/945620m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/939476m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/920020m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/925140m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/975319m.jpg[/IMG]

_Я редко обращаюсь к шарам, но однажды на скорую руку связали огромный букет из наполненных гелем шаров, поставили в угол а рядом поставили игрушки, и блестящие подарочные коробки_

----------


## energizer70

_Можно попробовать  в таком духе. Успехов!_

[IMG]http://*********net/937431m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/926167m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/931287m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/922071m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/976342m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena Prekrasnaya

http://files.mail.ru/W7VY5Y - композиторы
http://files.mail.ru/3AWTGD - весна
http://files.mail.ru/YBJGNC 	- картинная галерея
http://files.mail.ru/1JU31U  - картинки о балете, оркестрах и т.д.

----------


## energizer70

_Собирала варианты костюмов  _ 
[IMG]http://*********net/920346m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/974621m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/964381m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/945949m.jpg[/IMG]

_Еще варианты здесь_

http://narod.ru/disk/9268996001/%D0%...D0%BC.rar.html

----------


## korolenok

Театральная постановка для  детей подготовительной группы "Муха - цокотуха" с музыкальным оформлением. Составляла сама, используя разные печатные варианты. МУХА 2010.doc мухановая.rar

----------


## olga_sem7

[IMG]http://*********ru/2452125m.jpg[/IMG] Оформление муз зала

----------


## energizer70

_Саша, у нас для сада была приобретена голубая накидка. которую мы используем часто, потом по аналогии сшили из розовой вуали такую же. вот нашла в инете подобную
_
[IMG]http://*********org/1632213m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1614805m.jpg[/IMG]

_Можно поработать с головным убором, примерно так..._

[IMG]http://*********org/1635284m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1624020m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1614804m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1618900m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Солодок

*Космические фантазии*
[IMG]http://*********net/1069187m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1050755m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1106050m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1100930m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Красивое весеннее оформление 
http://*********net/1069223.jpg
http://*********net/1087655.jpg

----------


## Wenera

А у нас было вот так украшено на выпускной
http://*********net/1138742.jpg
http://*********net/1175625.jpg

----------


## Wenera

а вот что скрывалось за шторой
[IMG]http://*********net/1118283m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Илянушка

Доброго времени суток! Девочки, предлагаю вам сценарий кукольного "Ценная бандероль" А.Бурениной. Сценарий хороший на тему вежливости.Почтальон у нас был просто мальчик (кукла). В папке есть и музыкальный материал (выходы персонажей). Его я позаимствовала у Железновой. Вобщем, осталось только распечатать и поставить. Даже играть на фо-но не нужно! Буду рада, если вам пригодится.
Скачать КУКОЛЬНЫЙ - ЦЕННАЯ БАНДЕРОЛЬ.rar с WebFile.RU

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки,помогите с теорией по теме " Пение, как элемент в театрализованной деятельности"  Заранее благодарна.





> Дорогие вы мои! Огромнейшее всем спасибо за выставленные материалы! От себя я постараюсь тоже внести лепту в эту тему, но пока не знаю как выкладывать свой материал.





> а что это за программа?   можно поподробнее, пож





> Если есть у вас программа "Театрализованная ритмопластика" с аудиосопровождением - очень буду признательна, если выставите на форум или в личк


*Девочки!Вы заметили ,что в  театральном разделе есть  тема "Прошу помощи"!Не засоряйте тему  спасибками ,вопросами и болтавней.*

----------


## Иришка Б

думаю,многое можно сделать самим!

[IMG]http://*********net/1151875m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1142659m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1145731m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1144707m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1134467m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1138563m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1136515m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1117059m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SNAR

[IMG]http://*********org/1756432m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1723664m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1712400.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1711376m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tigricadn

Сказка "Приключение муравьишки"
Центральная стена:[IMG]http://*********net/1134549m.jpg[/IMG]
Муравейник:[IMG]http://*********net/1136597m.jpg[/IMG]
Берёзка:[IMG]http://*********net/1124309m.jpg[/IMG]
Пенёк-ромашка:[IMG]http://*********net/1127381m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1116117m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skripka

Девочки, я недавно была на музыкальном фестивале, сделала несколько фотографий. Немножко темновато было, но основные детали видно. Вот ссылка: http://behappywoman.blog.ru/118587907.html

----------


## lalanya

ДЕВОЧКИ.А У НАС ВОТ ТАКАЯ НОВАЯ ШИРМА ДЛЯ КУКОЛЬНОГО ТЕАТРА,СТАРУЮ ПЕРЕДЕЛАЛИ.....[IMG]http://*********net/1139344m.jpg[/IMG]



...

----------


## lalanya

[IMG]http://*********net/1138320m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valesy

Вот такое солнышко я сшила из ткани и атласных лент. Глазки, носик, ротик - из самоклейки. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2586709m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2568277m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Огромная просьба ко всем пользователям!Уменьшайте ,пожалуйста картинки и фото!*
*Как скопировать картинку  или фото:*
*1. Нажать на ссылочку http://*********ru/,
2.Нажимаешь на «Имя файла» и вставляешь нужную картинку.
3.Внизу «Отправить»
4.Ждешь ,когда выйдет следующее окно «Сведения об изображении»
5.Копируешь 2 ссылку (будет уменьшенное изображение)

6.Копируешь ссылку в свое сообщение и отправляешь.*

----------


## Lo-la

А это  моя  русалочка перед выступлением 
Костюм без шитья,  из куска тюли цветной просто...
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2620414m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Lo-la

> Лолочка, очень красиво и просто.


Даничка,  оно и правдо просто,  вот так крепится: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2577392m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olgapk

Пальчиковый театр "Три поросенка"
[IMG]http://*********org/1820961.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://*********ru/2609725.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1816865.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2600509.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgapk

[IMG]http://*********org/1820961.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

*Огромная просьба ко всем пользователям!Уменьшайте ,пожалуйста картинки и фото!*
*Как скопировать картинку  или фото:*
*1. Нажать на ссылочку http://*********ru/,
2.Нажимаешь на «Имя файла» и вставляешь нужную картинку.
3.Внизу «Отправить»
4.Ждешь ,когда выйдет следующее окно «Сведения об изображении»
5.Копируешь 2 ссылку (будет уменьшенное изображение)

6.Копируешь ссылку в свое сообщение и отправляешь.*

----------


## olgapk

Костюмы Айболита, Белодонны, Фунтика
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2632123m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olgapk

Сюрпризный момент на Новый год.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1811460m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Пушинка

А вот такое солнышко получилось у меня из органзы...[IMG]http://*********net/1242658m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Пушинка

Эту цветочную поляну я сшила из остатков вуали..
[IMG]http://*********net/1218087m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1222182m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina_Irina

Уважаемые участники форума!
 Хочу предложить вам *ВЕСЕЛЫЙ СПЕКТАКЛЬ "КОТ КОТОФЕИЧ"
СЦЕНАРИЙ + МУЗЫКА* 

*Сказку собирала из 3х пьес О.Емельяновой, сократила, ввела несколько персонажей, спектакль расчитан  на большое количество детей.
Ставится легко, можно использовать для развлечения летом на улице.*
http://files.mail.ru/ICNSR7

----------


## гномик

*Пушинка*, Здорово придумано и красиво смотрится. Спасибо.
А это наше оформление зала http://*********net/1302773.jpg
http://i028.radikal.ru/1105/e0/de2a16ee2ba5.jpg
http://s49.radikal.ru/i126/1105/d7/cd13bf669484.jpg

----------


## Лилия79

Оформление зала (не очень удачное фото)                   
[IMG]http://*********net/1267692m.jpg[/IMG]

Эту декорацию рисовала воспитатель на ткани
[IMG]http://*********net/1292268m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ксюша ххх

Вот такое оформление было в этом году на выпускном:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2637900m.jpg[/IMG]
а это немного сменили декорации к мухе цокотухе:
[IMG]http://*********ru/2633804m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2682959m.jpg[/IMG]
правда, муху нам очень мелковатую нарисовали - но ничего...

----------


## kiss_Юлия

А это делала я.


[IMG]http://*********net/1360314m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2674470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1326522m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/2648870m.jpg[/IMG](почти в разобранном виде зал)
[IMG]http://*********net/1315258m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2658086m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1357245m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2623270m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1342909m.jpg[/IMG]
(посл. фото делала 2 муз.рук.)

----------


## Лилия79

А у меня детки были звездочками.
[IMG]http://*********net/1370587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Пушинка

Вот такой цветок мы сделали для постановки сказки Дюймовочка...DSC02286.JPG.html

----------


## Alenajazz

Знакомьтесь: кошка Ангелина. Сегодня связала.  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********net/1315428.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2719051.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

Оформление зала:
[IMG]http://*********org/1887593m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1378536m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1875305m.jpg[/IMG]

Выпускной 2011 год:
[IMG]http://*********net/1381608m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1851753m.jpg[/IMG]

Выпускной 2009 год:
[IMG]http://*********net/1425643m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## dasha_bene

Здравствуйте!!! Предлагаю сценарии кукольных спектаклей : "Зимняя сказка" http://files.mail.ru/SU6WEP и "Что наделал волчонок" - на экологическую тематику http://files.mail.ru/ZFX3EU

----------


## dasha_bene

А эту  сказку-инсценировку ставили с воспитателями. Дети были в восторге от того, что выступали воспитатели, а они были зрителями. Но можно использовать как кукольный спектакль http://files.mail.ru/BV8FYU

----------


## Лидуся

Оформление зала на выпускной утренник 2011г.
[IMG]http://*********org/1861780m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1412104m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1845396m.jpg[/IMG]
воздушный шар: [IMG]http://*********net/1401864m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

Мои "Мышата" :
[IMG]http://*********org/1897635m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

Оформление зала к новому году:
[IMG]http://*********org/1835041m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1899552m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1378370m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1876000m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1439813m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1861664m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/1435413m.jpg[/IMG] Красная шапочка

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/1462770m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

это - день смеха, выпуск и сказкочное оформление
[IMG]http://*********net/1462446m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1504416m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1444001m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Пушинка

Шапочка розы их капроновых лент...

[IMG]http://*********net/1507236m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

8 марта проводили фольклорный праздник, вот наше оформление:
[IMG]http://*********net/1442802m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1499125m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1488885m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1469429m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Привет всем!  Моя новая музыкальная сказка "Необыкновенные приключения Кая и Герды" в фотографиях:

[IMG]http://*********net/1532813m.jpg[/IMG] кай и герда

[IMG]http://*********net/1547148m.jpg[/IMG] зимняя пляска

[IMG]http://*********net/1514380m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********net/1543055m.jpg[/IMG] снежная королева

[IMG]http://*********net/1515407m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1557377m.jpg[/IMG]  лето

[IMG]http://*********net/1526657m.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********net/1508225m.jpg[/IMG] цветочная поляна

[IMG]http://*********net/1551232m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1535872m.jpg[/IMG] клубничный джаз

----------


## gadalka

Продолжаю....

[IMG]http://*********net/1520512m.jpg[/IMG] хитрая ворона и Герда

[IMG]http://*********net/1547139m.jpg[/IMG]  дворцовый менуэт

[IMG]http://*********net/1547139m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1551257m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1543064m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1514392m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1556379m.jpg[/IMG]  принцеса

[IMG]http://*********net/1514395m.jpg[/IMG]  принцесса и Герда


[IMG]http://*********net/1543066m.jpg[/IMG]  разбойники

[IMG]http://*********net/1517466m.jpg[/IMG]  атаманша, маленькая разбойница и Герда

----------


## gadalka

Продолжение...

[IMG]http://*********net/1551261m.jpg[/IMG]  северный олень

[IMG]http://*********net/1519517m.jpg[/IMG]  осенние листья

[IMG]http://*********net/1519517m.jpg[/IMG]  осень

[IMG]http://*********net/1527708m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1523612m.jpg[/IMG]  грибок


[IMG]http://*********net/1565599m.jpg[/IMG]  увезу тебя я в тундру

[IMG]http://*********net/1565599m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********net/1565598m.jpg[/IMG]  пингвины


[IMG]http://*********net/1565598m.jpg[/IMG]  ледяной вальс ( льдинки)

[IMG]http://*********net/1542032m.jpg[/IMG]  весна

----------


## gadalka

Окончание...

[IMG]http://*********net/1517456m.jpg[/IMG]  берёзовая роща

[IMG]http://*********net/1563539m.jpg[/IMG]  берёзовая роща

Сценарий к сказке  в подтеме "Сказки и мюзиклы для детей"

----------


## MakaRock

[IMG]http://*********net/1586136m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

мои Петрушки [IMG]http://*********org/1938649m.png[/IMG] 
Инопланетяне [IMG]http://*********org/1932505m.png[/IMG]

----------


## baryssveta

[IMG]http://*********net/1673591m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1677687m.jpg[/IMG] Не очень хорошо видно: это декорации к инсценировке "Волшебный башмак" к выпуску: красиво смотрелись атласные ленты-подвязки на стульях, к заднику приделан подсвечник (разноцветная фольга и фрагмент колонны (мраморные обои)

----------


## Elen2

Сценки для кукольного театра: 
*
ПЕТРУШКИНЫ ЗАГАДКИ 

 БАНТИК И ПУЗЫРИК* 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24332482

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий театрализованного развлечения 

`Волшебный мир звуков`* 

(на основе программы Т.Э. Тютюнниковой `Элементарное музицирование`) 

Караева Н.В. 
 Шпакова Г.А. 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24338252

----------

вера денисенко (12.12.2015), окси 777 (26.10.2016)

----------


## lerpis

Добрый день! У меня огромная просьба, помогите пожалуйста для девочек рябиночек нужно что-то на головку(сарафаны я пошила,а на голову не придумаю с чего можно сделать?) СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `СКАЗКА ОБ УМНОМ МЫШОНКЕ`*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795287

----------


## Elen2

*Настольный театр `КОЗЛЕНОК, КОТОРЫЙ СЧИТАЛ ДО 10`*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795284

----------


## Elen2

*НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `ТРИ ПОРОСЕНКА`*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795358

----------


## Elen2

*НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `ТРИ МЕДВЕДЯ`*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795365

----------


## Elen2

*Нашла в инете Настольный театр `ГДЕ ОБЕДАЛ ВОРОБЕЙ`.* 
 На цветном принтере распечатываете все файлы, вырезаете фигурки, склеиваете их, делаете подставку, собираете поле для театра и показываете инсценировку.


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24793333

----------


## Elen2

*настольный театр `НА ПОЛЯНКЕ РОС ГРИБОК`* 
 В архиве есть тексты спектаклей.


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24793582

----------


## Elen2

*`ХОЧУ БОДАТЬСЯ` НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24793551

----------


## Elen2

*настольный театр `РЕПКА`*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795295

----------


## Elen2

*НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `КОЛОБОК`*


 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795271

----------


## Elen2

*НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `ТЕРЕМОК`*


Распечатайте на любом цветном принтере в формате А4. 
 Полянку и задний фон лучше распечатать на плотной бумаге или приклеить на картон, 
 чтобы задний фон не падал - приклейте ножку из картона. 
 Вырежьте фигурки, сложите их по контурным линиям и склейте. 
 Инструкция и сказка в файле. 
 Театр готов.

 Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24795342

----------


## Lena22

Леночка, большое спасибо за оперативность, за отзывчивость. Идею поняла, будем творить.

----------


## lerpis

> *книжка "Музыкальная и театрализованная деятельность в ДОУ"(интегрированные занятия).*
> http://files.mail.ru/RR4GS6
> 
> *диагностика по театрализованной деятельности под редакцией 
> Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой*, все очень подробно и ясно написано, нам ее давали на методическом объединении.
> http://files.mail.ru/86KR9T


Пожалуйста обновите ссылки. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

*РАЗРАБОТКА ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОЙ ИГРЫ - СКАЗКИ 

`ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ СНЕЖНОЙ КОРОЛЕВЫ`* 

Автор: Акмолова Антонина Николаевна 


http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25067039

----------

вера денисенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## оля)

здравствуйте, девочки!!! поделитесь материалом по детским мюзиклам, сопровождение - ф-но или ф-мма, песни героев +-, что-нибудь интересненькое есть?заранее благодарю)  emsodm@rambler.ru

----------


## Elen2

*Еременко Марина Владимировна
осеннее мероприятие: экологическое театрализованное развлечения для детей средней группы 
«Осенние приключения Тыквенка»*
В папке сценарий утренника и фотографии с самого мероприятия, мы показывали его на городском методическом объединении осенью 2010 года. 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/24593627

----------


## irinasher

files.mail.ru/B4QI2E Книги со сценариями, может кому пригодятся

----------


## irinasher

Извините, вот новая ссылка на эти книг http://files.mail.ru/L5K79D

----------


## Alisa5

[IMG]http://*********ru/2980820m.jpg[/IMG]

сказка "Варвара Краса - длинная коса" ЧУДО-ЮДО

----------


## Alisa5

[IMG]http://*********ru/2985965m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1886673m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1877457m.jpg[/IMG]

сказка "Варвара Краса - длинная коса" Старушка Веселушка,Варвара Краса, Царевич

----------


## Alisa5

мне очень понравилась ёлочка из серебристых шаров! Оригинально и перемещать легко по ходу действия праздника. Спасибо за идею!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2976742m.jpg[/IMG]

за девочкой колодец, сделанный из обоев, наклеееных объёмно на коробку. Очень реалистично смотрелся.

----------


## dasha_bene

Здравствуйте, девочки!! Предлагаю свой вариант "Стрекозы и муравья". Я его делаю со своим театральным кружком как драматизацию. Будем показывать для всех групп детского сада в сентябре. только музыку еще не подобрала. http://files.mail.ru/UITUZI

----------


## Tata74

а это наша цветочная полянка на выпускном  вечере 
[IMG]http://*********net/1926520m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1915256m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tata74

костюмы и декорации к сказке "Кот наоборот" по пьесе Олеси Емельяновой
[IMG]http://*********net/1941873m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1902961m.jpg*********net/1937777.htm][IMG]http://*********net/1937777m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1941872m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## alinen

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти перспективные и календарные планы по музыкальной программе "ГАРМОНИЯ" Тарасовой, Нестеренко. Я нашла только перспективные для средней и подготовительной групп...(((

----------


## Tata74

примите  и нас в ряды кукольников... Таря-маря. кукла-марионетка. сделана из при родного материала
[URL=http://*********net/1962958.htm][IMG[IMG]http://*********net/1954766m.jpg[/IMG]]

----------


## Tata74

[IMG]http://*********net/1923022m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1951681m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tata74

Змея Горыновна, сшита из поролона. одевается на руки:http://narod.ru/disk/24465753001/IMG_1487.JPG.html

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Змея Горыновна, сшита из поролона. одевается на руки


Идея очень интересная! Я правильно поняла, что куклу ведут двое? Или верхняя голова не работает? Или как-то ещё?

----------


## goldenfish

Девочки, подскажите, как можно сшить костюм Шаха - Хурмы для мальчика. Спасибо!

----------


## liybliana

> книжка "Музыкальная и театрализованная деятельность в ДОУ"(интегрированные занятия).
> http://files.mail.ru/RR4GS6


обновите пожалуйста :Tender:

----------


## музраб

[IMG]http://*********net/2093500m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## музраб

[IMG]http://*********net/2051516m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lerpis

Девочки может подскажите. мне нужно сделать костюм для таких героев. Ополонник и сало. Может наведете на какие-то мысли, а то у меня не получается. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## energizer70

> Ополонник и сало. Может наведете на какие-то мысли, а то у меня не получается. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_А что такое Ополонник? Удивительные герои, таких редко встретишь. Может как-то так? Александра выставляла мороженое, ну чем не сальце?
_
[IMG]http://*********su/10508m.jpg[/IMG]

*Или подобную накидку изобрести*
[IMG]http://*********su/55567m.jpg[/IMG]

_Можно просто с собой кусочек сала потаскать_
[IMG]http://*********su/5391m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Выставляю еще раз ссылки на журналы с выкройками и костюмами, т.к кое-что исчезло....

Карнавальные костюмы_

http://narod.ru/disk/26662525001/kos...nawal.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/26662930001/%D0...D0%BB.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/26663012001/%D0...D0%BC.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

_Продолжаю

из Палитры
_
http://narod.ru/disk/26663139001/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

_рисуем на лицах_ 

http://narod.ru/disk/26663200001/%D0...D1%85.rar.html

_Фантастические костюмы_

http://narod.ru/disk/26663333001/%D1...D1%8B.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

_А это совсем недавно нашла на "Клуб Сезон" и очень рада и благодарна тому человеку
_
[IMG]http://*********su/54794m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/47626m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/30218m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/16906m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/60941m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/64013m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/49677m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Огородные костюмчики
подсолнух [IMG]http://*********su/120306m.jpg[/IMG] морковка [IMG]http://*********su/105970m.jpg[/IMG] тыква [IMG]http://*********su/94706m.jpg[/IMG] виноград [IMG]http://*********su/78322m.jpg[/IMG] мухомор [IMG]http://*********su/125429m.png[/IMG]

----------


## 201155

Девочки, нашла на соседнем форуме кукольный спектакль на осеннюю тему "Ежик и грибок" 
http://files.mail.ru/BM597I

----------


## СветНик

Здравствуйте, Ольга. Хотела скачать презентация на сайте. Нужен пароль. Помогите, пожалуйста. Мне очень нужна информация по теме театра. Спасибо.

----------


## nataliua.sm

> Доброе время суток! Помогите найти разборную ширму из пластиковых труб, чтобы разбиралась и собиралась. Подскажите, где можно найти ее размеры и как делать. Ткините носом, где искать? Пожалуйста...


посмотрите здесь http://puppettheater.narod.ru/master1.html

----------


## binkakorzinka

здравствуйте, девочки! а есть у кого-то интересный план по самообразованию воспитателя по театрализованной деятельности в ДОУ?

----------


## элюнчик

> Доброго времени суток! Девочки, предлагаю вам сценарий кукольного "Ценная бандероль" А.Бурениной. Сценарий хороший на тему вежливости.Почтальон у нас был просто мальчик (кукла). В папке есть и музыкальный материал (выходы персонажей). Его я позаимствовала у Железновой. Вобщем, осталось только распечатать и поставить. Даже играть на фо-но не нужно! Буду рада, если вам пригодится.
> Скачать КУКОЛЬНЫЙ - ЦЕННАЯ БАНДЕРОЛЬ.rar с WebFile.RU


не получается скачать ссылка устарела

*Юлиана09*, не могли бы вы выложить музыку к постановке как ежик искал дорогу домой спасибо

----------


## Анжела72

> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти перспективные и календарные планы по музыкальной программе "ГАРМОНИЯ" Тарасовой, Нестеренко. Я нашла только перспективные для средней и подготовительной групп...(((


http://files.mail.ru/NECXLF - Перспектива по "Гармонии" (составляла сама).

----------


## Алена.by

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/367244m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/355983m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
наш выпускной

----------


## гномик

Костюм Дракона
[IMG]http://*********su/415528m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/395051m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

книга "Маскарадные костюмы для детей и взрослых"

Малышам вы можете сшить костюмы телепузика, пчелки или Чебурашки, для детей постарше - костюмы Карлсона, Пьеро, Танцовщицы, Пирата или Индианки. Тинейджеры смогут нарядиться в Децла, Человека-паука, Шахерезаду или в Мобильный телефон. 

В книге также предложены наряды Деда Мороза, Снегурочки, Верки-Сердючки, Богатыря и гейши. 

На каждый костюм дан эскиз, выкройка и особенности изготовления.

[IMG]http://*********su/430892m.jpg[/IMG]
http://narod.ru/disk/4429299000/maskarad.zip.html

----------


## energizer70

_Оформление к осени. Банальные листочки, но удовольствие огромное. Ткань - остатки от тюля узорчатого отжелатинила. чтобы они стали легкими и невесомыми, держали форму, вырезали всем садом. Новая одежда у зонтов из разных остатков. зонтов может быть больше и разнести их на разный уровень, подвесить...._

[IMG]http://*********su/467087m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/465038m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/512142m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## faina

оформление к осени
[IMG]http://*********su/518278m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алена.by

[IMG]http://*********su/476118m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ИрaЛьвова

> Цитата Сообщение от Илянушка Посмотреть сообщение
> Доброго времени суток! Девочки, предлагаю вам сценарий кукольного "Ценная бандероль" А.Бурениной. Сценарий хороший на тему вежливости.Почтальон у нас был просто мальчик (кукла). В папке есть и музыкальный материал (выходы персонажей). Его я позаимствовала у Железновой. Вобщем, осталось только распечатать и поставить. Даже играть на фо-но не нужно! Буду рада, если вам пригодится.
> Скачать КУКОЛЬНЫЙ - ЦЕННАЯ БАНДЕРОЛЬ.rar с WebFile.RU
> не получается скачать ссылка устарела


Вот подготовили новый спектакль. Вернее это даже получилась интерактивная кукольно-театральная программа. По крайней мере так мы ее назвали в афише. Программа на 40 мин (игровая программа + кукольный спектакль). В начале выходят 2 скомороха (можно клоуна). Знакомятся, играют с детьми. Потом фонограмма (визг, стук). Перед ширмой стоит цветная большая коробка, она шевелится. Скоморохи пытаются заглянуть в нее и достают от туда куклу-паппет - Машеньку (это сюрпризный момент). Машенька вредная девочка, которую мальчишки посадили в коробку за то, что она дралась. Скоморохи учат ее вежливости, предлагают посмотреть в месте с ребятами сказку по мотивам мультфильма "Ценная бандероль". После сказки Маша и скоморохи играют с детьми.
Эти 15минутные спектакли: "Заюшкина избушка" и "Ценная бандероль" Я также показываю на днях рождения, используя фонограмма. Спектакли рассчитаны на детей до 6 лет.

----------


## гномик

ПРОСТОКВАШИНО  [IMG]http://*********su/477947m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/477946m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

МЫШКА [IMG]http://*********su/463610m.jpg[/IMG] БУРЕНКА  [IMG]http://*********su/500477m.jpg[/IMG]  лягушка  [IMG]http://*********su/493309m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sonata-Lara

[IMG]http://*********su/568576m.jpg[/IMG] Сеньор Помидор, Тетушка Капуста и червяк по кличке ШМЯК

----------


## гномик

> Сеньор Помидор, Тетушка Капуста и червяк по кличке ШМЯК


Не удержалась прокоментировать! Артисты просто КЛАСС!!! Большой театр отдыхает..... Молодцы!

----------


## Михона

Это мои шляпы для Королевы Фруктов и Королевы Овощей.

[IMG]http://*********net/2128253.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2135418.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Чара

Я ставила этот спектакль, про трёх поросят. Очень весело получилось вместе с музыкой.

Если кому интересно научиться делать кукол из обычной газеты и бумажного теста из туалетной бумаги, приходите ко мне в блог. Я там выкладываю по урокам создание таких кукол-фигурок для настольного мини-театра. Можно использовать и для занятий дома и в качестве кукольного театра в детском саду или школе. Пока делаем "Курочку Рябу".

----------


## ташадобрая

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/26749038
С помощью обучающей игры - программы «Вырезаем и играем. Театр своими руками» ваш ребенок сможет создать дома свой собственный театр, героев и актеров которого он сделает сам.
Он сможет самостоятельно подобрать куклам костюмы, выбрать манеру речи и поведения и даже наделить их темпераментом.
К тому же эта игра позволит вашему ребенку проявить всю свою фантазию и творческое мышление.

----------


## Чара

> Если кому интересно научиться делать кукол из обычной газеты и бумажного теста из туалетной бумаги, приходите ко мне в блог. Я там выкладываю по урокам создание таких кукол-фигурок для настольного мини-театра. Можно использовать и для занятий дома и в качестве кукольного театра в детском саду или школе. Пока делаем "Курочку Рябу".


Ещё раз попробовала вставить фото моих кукол для мини-театра на столе.

----------


## Ритуля 666

Костюмы класс!!!!!!!!   :Ok:   просто обзавидуешься!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ANNA DAN

Наш осенний зал в этом году.
[IMG]http://*********net/2141945m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2145017m.jpg[/IMG]

Сшила шапочки для танца мухоморов - 9 штук.
[IMG]http://*********net/2142969m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LorikM

Дорогие волшебницы, нынче взяла сценарий для малышей "Сладости встречают Новый год". В нем есть взрослый персонаж - королева Конфетка. Посоветуйте - какую ей сделать шляпку?! :Viannen 12:  :Viannen 12:

----------


## гномик

Девочки, какой костюм  можно придумать взрослому "компьютерному вирусу" ???????? :Drag 02:

----------


## energizer70

_С вирусами сложнова-то, но может вас что-нибудь натолкнет на мысль_
[IMG]http://*********su/821108m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/814964m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/815988m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/798580m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/794484m.jpg[/IMG]


_Здесь папка с костюмами на космическую тему, мне кажется можно использовать и в вашем случае, чуть изменив._

http://narod.ru/disk/32595837001/%D0...D0%BC.rar.html

----------


## energizer70

_Сегодня увидела такое оформление. Особенно хорошо для больших залов_

[IMG]http://*********su/905315m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Девочки, подскажите как сделать детский костюм Робота. Только не из картона.

----------


## Alenajazz

> королева Конфетка. Посоветуйте - какую ей сделать шляпку?!


Вот фотка моей Карамельки:

[IMG]http://*********su/903053m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetsvet

УРА-А! ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! Вот ещё сценка для кукольного театра "Дедушкин огород"

http://narod.ru/disk/34015029001/%D0...D0%94.doc.html

----------


## nadja007

[IMG]http://*********su/1037457m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

[IMG]http://*********su/1024065m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## jarinka

[URL=http://*********net/2285028.htm][IMG]http://*********net/2285028m.jpg[/IMG][/URLэто оформление к нашей сказке "новогодние приключения колобка"

----------


## музраб

[IMG]http://*********su/1043296m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1036128m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1027936m.jpg[/IMG]
Это наш новый кукольный театр, с подсветкой, с задником и кулисами и раздвигающимся занавесом! На его открытии показали аудио сказку Новогодний подарок, вот ссылка.  http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/27702822  Спасибо авторам!

----------


## faina

наш новогодний зал
[IMG]http://*********su/1050741m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1105012m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1087604m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## konnata

Девочки, подскажите как сделать маску кузнечика? Спасибо!

----------


## veter-koteyka

[IMG]http://*********su/1085009m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1081937m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/1082961m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1087057m.jpg[/IMG]
Снежинки сделаны из тонкого утеплителя. Выглядит очень снежно.

----------


## Irina_Irina

ТЕРЕМОК +МУЗЫКА.zip.html
*переделка теремка для большого количества участников ср.гр.* *+ МУЗЫКА*

----------


## Irina_Irina

ТКОШКИН ДОМ переделка + музыка.zip.html
*Переделка "КОШКИН ДОМ" для старшего возраста + МУЗЫКА*

----------


## Цветик

девочки, может кому-нибудь пригодятся эти песни:

о кей
http://narod.ru/disk/38327922001/22%...D0%B9.mp3.html

чудо-театр
http://narod.ru/disk/38327739001/%D0...D1%80.rar.html

----------


## vika***457

[IMG]http://*********net/2381710m.jpg[/IMG]

*Оформление к выпуску*
[IMG]http://*********net/2408320m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2363264m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vika***457

[IMG]http://*********net/2380780m.jpg[/IMG]
Зимнее оформление

[IMG]http://*********net/2360300m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2412527m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2414575m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2395119m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2400239m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2388975m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

для танца  "увезу тебя я в тундру" [IMG]http://*********net/2455936m.jpg[/IMG] 
это зима (Алсу)  [IMG]http://*********net/2433408m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2426240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марфа Васильна Я

Костюмы и грим для Мюзикла "Колыбельная для Мышонка" (по мотивам произведения С. Маршака) 
[IMG]http://*********net/2476275m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/2480371m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

http://dramateshka.ru/index.php/adve...first-classers

_Сайт "Драматешка", может кому-то покажется интересным_

----------


## гномик

оформление к 8 марта 
[IMG]http://*********su/1370624m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1332736m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1358336m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## selischewa

Elen2 , такие замечательные театры, а скачать не получается. Загрузите, пожалуйста, через другой обменник.

----------


## музраб

[IMG]http://*********su/1469841m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1473937m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1458577m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ната 68

[IMG]http://*********su/1451510m.jpg[/IMG] 
сказка "Репка"

----------


## ната 68

[IMG]http://*********su/1491209m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadja007

сказка ТЕРЕМОК

[IMG]http://*********net/2498408m.jpg[/IMG]

Плоская декорация на ширме (вешалка на колесиках)
Нарисовала шаблон, разрезала, вырезала детали из ткани и обоев. Наклеивала кусочки на другой бумажный шаблон. Декорацию можно подвешивать или привязывать к ширме.

----------


## Igorevna

Дорогие коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, оформление сцены и костюмов к спектаклю "Белоснежка и семь гномов".

----------


## energizer70

_Все из инета._  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********su/1461923m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1466019m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1463971m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1453731m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1450659m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1451683m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1456803m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1454755m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/1445539m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1443491m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1448611m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1446563m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1499810m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1500834m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/1506978m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1503906m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1504930m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1494690m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1491618m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

> ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА У МЕНЯ ДЕВОЧКИ ПИСАНКИ-КАКОЙ КОСТЮМ МОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ. СПАСИБО,


_ Что это за девочка.....? К празднику Пасха?_

----------


## lerpis

Да К празднику пасхи. СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЧИВОСТЬ

----------


## elannika*

Может быть эти костюмы натолкнут на мысль

[IMG]http://*********su/1532208m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1516848m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1507632m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elannika*

[IMG]http://*********su/1542451m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

мое оформление 
[IMG]http://*********su/1537365m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1530197m.jhttp://*********su/1511765.htmpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1515861m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1560916m.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********su/1511765.htm

----------


## Ксюша ххх

Оформление на 8 Марта: 

[IMG]http://*********su/1535917m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1572783m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ludmila_zub

[IMG]http://*********su/1562529m.jpg[/IMG]    моё оформление. В этом году Весне сменила платье на розовое. В прошлом году было бледно зелёное.

----------


## Valesy

сначала это были зимние деревья (идею предлагала Людмила - Lucyen) [IMG]http://*********su/1548987m.jpg[/IMG] потом одно из них я переделала в весенне-летнюю березку[IMG]http://*********su/1532601m.jpg[/IMG] 

оформление центральной стены на 23 февраля [IMG]http://*********su/1517240m.jpg[/IMG]
на 8 марта [IMG]http://*********su/1537720m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

> Девчёнки, мы в саду хотим сделать новый потолок в зале из гипсокартона с освещением. Помогите, где можно найти фото именно зала детского сада, чтобы выбрать идею для своего. Заранее благодарна.


_Смотрите внимательней, пост 388. там папка с музыкальными залами. Все собрано из инета._

----------


## Hi5

> Остальные картинки по временам года. Правда, кр[IMG]http://*********net/758416m.jpg[/IMG]асиво?[IMG]http://*********net/766608m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/751248m.jpg[/IMG]


Добрый день!
А нет ли у вас этих картинок в хорошем качестве???

----------


## TanyTanywa

Это наша печка Емели,  она сделана из двух больших коробок, а сверху чехол из ткани.
http://files.mail.ru/F7GMJQ

----------


## val_mv

Декорации к сказке нарисованы (печки) на белых пододеяльниках, которые идиально подошли к рамочным вешалкам на колесиках (они выполняют у нас роль ширм), дерево вырезано из драпа, прицеплено на тонкую сетку, типа "фаты", самовар- настоящий
Nadja007 -мне понравилась  ваша  печка, спасибо за идею.

----------


## katri86

> нескоько сказок  для кукольного театра.Они музыкальные.
> мы включали музыку и только водили куклами,а озвучивала все запись.
> "КОЛОБОК"
> http://files.mail.ru/NISO23
> КУРОЧКА РЯБА
> http://files.mail.ru/M5QIBK
> ТЕРЕМОК
> http://files.mail.ru/F05N3Q
> РЕПКА
> http://files.mail.ru/SSFZAB


здравствуйте!!!А вы не могли бы выложить ещё раз спектакли, а то у меня что=-то не получается скачать - мне как раз нужно на неделе  сообразить спектакль простенький - я так уже делала за неделю подготовили куклы и все так ярко, музыкально и весело!!!!Я буду вам очень благодарна!!!А может у кого ещё есть записаные сказки!!!

----------


## marina 64

Девочки - коллеги! Делюсь. Для своих малышей адаптировала вот такую сказку http://files.mail.ru/A0HD59 "Как собака друга искала". Буду рада если кому-то пригодиться!

----------


## ВИОЛA

В инете нашла оформление ко Дню космонавтики.
[IMG]http://*********su/2029136m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ANNA DAN

Наконец-то нашлось время выставить фото.
Так я оформляла зал к Новому году. Спасибо за идеи нашему форуму, интернету, что-то додумала сама.
[IMG]http://*********su/1682628m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1686724m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1683652m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1671364m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1672388m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1674436m.jpg[/IMG]. Все делала сама.
А это моя Весна. [IMG]http://*********su/1663172m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

* "как шить чешки"* к праздникам......может пригодиться http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/nat.../post143491911
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/nat.../post143485441

----------


## energizer70

> * "как шить чешки"* к праздникам......может пригодиться http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/nat.../post143491911
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/nat.../post143485441


_Написано, что ссылка не верная._

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Прошу прощения.Поправляю ссылки.Что-то не вышло.

*МАЛИНОВЫЙ ПЕНЁК 
 Музыкальная пьеса для малышей.*
* http://files.mail.ru/6NP3NU* 

*ОРАНЖЕВЫЙ ЗАЙЧИК 


Музыкальная пьеса для малышей.
*

http://files.mail.ru/5HYE1M

----------


## Парина

Нарядила кукол в музыкальным уклоном для занятий.
[IMG]http://*********su/1760898m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lara

> где наити схему,как сделать ширму из трубам?


Посмотрите здесь. Можно ещё в поисковике Яндекса задать вопрос.
http://puppettheater.narod.ru/master11.html

----------


## КСЮША

просто но со вкусом, делали родители для группы.Огромное им спасибо!
http://i053.radikal.ru/1204/ee/33e671fc8266.jpg

http://s017.radikal.ru/i408/1204/0b/705fd1cccabf.jpg

----------


## MAGIC

[IMG]http://*********su/1805086m.jpg[/IMG]
Оформление к весенним праздникам и досугам
[IMG]http://*********su/1833747m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, моя музыкальная сказка в фото. 

*"Новые приключения Щелкунчика"*


[IMG]http://*********su/1831624m.jpg[/IMG] ночьки и звёзды

[IMG]http://*********su/1817288m.jpg[/IMG] ночьки

[IMG]http://*********su/1803976m.jpg[/IMG] звёзды

[IMG]http://*********su/1795784m.jpg[/IMG] ночьки

[IMG]http://*********su/1786568m.jpg[/IMG] Франц и Мари

[IMG]http://*********su/1784520m.jpg[/IMG] гости

[IMG]http://*********su/1770184m.jpg[/IMG] гости

[IMG]http://*********su/1822411m.jpg[/IMG] гости

[IMG]http://*********su/1823435m.jpg[/IMG] гости

----------


## gadalka

*Продолжение*



[IMG]http://*********su/1815243m.jpg[/IMG] куклы

[IMG]http://*********su/1803979m.jpg[/IMG] куклы

[IMG]http://*********su/1801931m.jpg[/IMG] щелкунчик 

[IMG]http://*********su/1793739m.jpg[/IMG] щелкунчик и Мари

[IMG]http://*********su/1829578m.jpg[/IMG]  снег

[IMG]http://*********su/1832650m.jpg[/IMG] снег

[IMG]http://*********su/1813194m.jpg[/IMG]  мыши

[IMG]http://*********su/1815242m.jpg[/IMG] Мышильда и мышонок

[IMG]http://*********su/1796810m.jpg[/IMG] Мышильда и мышонок

----------


## gadalka

*Продолжение*


[IMG]http://*********su/1787594m.jpg[/IMG] солдаты

[IMG]http://*********su/1779402m.jpg[/IMG] бой мышей и солдат

[IMG]http://*********su/1774282m.jpg[/IMG] принц Щелкунчик и Мари в Конфетербурге

[IMG]http://*********su/1825485m.jpg[/IMG]  Фея Дражже

[IMG]http://*********su/1817293m.jpg[/IMG] карапузы - сладкоежки

[IMG]http://*********su/1808077m.jpg[/IMG] карапузы - сладкоежки

[IMG]http://*********su/1798861m.jpg[/IMG] карапузы - сладкоежки

[IMG]http://*********su/1781453m.jpg[/IMG] принц Зефир

[IMG]http://*********su/1772237m.jpg[/IMG] зефиринки

[IMG]http://*********su/1774285m.jpg[/IMG] зефиринки

----------


## gadalka

*Продолжение*

[IMG]http://*********su/1825484m.jpg[/IMG] дражинки

[IMG]http://*********su/1814220m.jpg[/IMG] дражинки

[IMG]http://*********su/1803980m.jpg[/IMG] дражинки

[IMG]http://*********su/1796812m.jpg[/IMG] дражинки

[IMG]http://*********su/1788620m.jpg[/IMG]  пряничные гномики

[IMG]http://*********su/1790668m.jpg[/IMG] пряничные гномики

[IMG]http://*********su/1785548m.jpg[/IMG]  фея дарит подарки: шоколад, чай, кофе

[IMG]http://*********su/1819343m.jpg[/IMG] испания

[IMG]http://*********su/1811151m.jpg[/IMG] испания

----------


## gadalka

*Продолжение*

[IMG]http://*********su/1803983m.jpg[/IMG] испания

[IMG]http://*********su/1794767m.jpg[/IMG]  восток

[IMG]http://*********su/1786575m.jpg[/IMG] восток

[IMG]http://*********su/1778383m.jpg[/IMG] восток

[IMG]http://*********su/1772239m.jpg[/IMG]  китай

[IMG]http://*********su/1775311m.jpg[/IMG] китай

[IMG]http://*********su/1819342m.jpg[/IMG] китай

[IMG]http://*********su/1813198m.jpg[/IMG] райские птицы

[IMG]http://*********su/1805006m.jpg[/IMG] райские птицы


[IMG]http://*********su/1795790m.jpg[/IMG] райские птицы

----------


## gadalka

*Продолжение*

[IMG]http://*********su/1790670m.jpg[/IMG] райские птицы

[IMG]http://*********su/1783502m.jpg[/IMG]  райские птицы

[IMG]http://*********su/1775310m.jpg[/IMG]   райские птицы

[IMG]http://*********su/1832641m.jpg[/IMG]  райские птицы

[IMG]http://*********su/1825473m.jpg[/IMG] Мари прощается с принцем

 :Ok:

----------


## гномик

> Девочки, моя музыкальная сказка в фото.


спасибо огромное, сказочные костюмы, сколько фантазии, сил и энергии затрачено на эту красоту....
.Б Р А В О !!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********su/1818328m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

> Сообщение от gadalka
> 
> 
> 				Девочки, моя музыкальная сказка в фото.


У меня дух захватило от такой красоты! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Лилия79

Мои детки с шуточной песней "Семечки"
[IMG]http://*********net/2794460m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGIC

[IMG]http:/[IMG]http://*********su/1965361m.jpg[/IMG]/*********su/1914174m.jpg[[IMG]http://*********su/1935665m.jpg[/IMG]
                    /IMG]
Музыкальная сказка "Муха-Цокотуха"в средней логопедической группе.

----------


## lipa29

> Девочки, моя музыкальная сказка в фото. 
> 
> "Новые приключения Щелкунчика"


Наташ, ну у тебя как всегда - масштаб, размах, феерия, всё блестит, сверкает, детей море! Я просто в восторге от твоей деятельности! Умница, труженица!  Поздравляю с премьерой!

----------


## oxsamit15

Это мои куколки-Алёнушки   http://*********su/1969481.htm

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Это мои куколки-Алёнушки
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/1969481m.jpg[/IMG]


Ух ты! Какие симпатичные!!! 
А как вы их делали, из чего они? Технологией изготовления не поделитесь?

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Насчет Аленушек - класс! С головушками все понятно - просто крававицы, а вот все остальное каково? Что за система куклы, как ею управлять? Поделитесь, если можно.

----------


## Ритуля 666

Моё оформление зала по сценарию "Карусель детства" Спасибо девочкам за идею сделать карусель с вешалки и летнего зонта Вот что у меня получилось[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1966860m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Вот такие платья к "Танго" [IMG]http://*********su/2133374m.jpg[/IMG]
это морской танец  [IMG]http://*********su/2127230m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2121086m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2099582m.jpg[/IMG] 
это украшение на головку для ретро [IMG]http://*********su/2156913m.jpg[/IMG] и платья [IMG]http://*********su/2159985m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Секретинья

Добрый день, коллеги. Предлагаю вашему вниманию интересную пьесу для детей среднего школьного возраста. - "Овечка по имени Свечка"
http://files.mail.ru/N272CC

----------


## Секретинья

Здравствуйте! Решила поделиться своей образовательной программой "Развивающие театральные игры"
http://files.mail.ru/EMF0OR. Может быть кому и пригодится.

----------


## Irina_Irina

КОТ КОТОФЕИЧ.doc.html
01вороны.mp3.html
02Вальс Кошачий с мяуканьем.mp3.html
03 танец кота и мышей.mp3.html
05плясовая.mp3.html
06Вальс Кошачий с мяуканьем.mp3.html
07выход лис.mp3.html
08танго.mp3.html
12миша.mp3.html
14погоня.mp3.html
15Светит солнышко-Ермолов-бэк.mp3.html
СКАЗКА КОТОФЕИЧ

----------

вера денисенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********su/2113455m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********su/2134980m.jpg[/IMG]-ВЕСНЯНИЙДИВОГРАЙ (штора с дырками для рук, у детей на руках перчатки (травка, ручеек, солнечные лучики, цветы.......)

[IMG]http://*********su/2128836m.jpg[/IMG]- рабочие сцены

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> ВЕСНЯНИЙДИВОГРАЙ (штора с дырками для рук, у детей на руках перчатки (травка, ручеек, солнечные лучики, цветы.......)


Замечатальное воплощение идеи,Валентина....Расскажите,пожалуйста,как Вы "озвучивали" этот сюжет?( словесно,музыкально и т. д.  ?  ..и вообще, подробности.. :Yes4: )..
Не могли бы выложить фото ,где "руки-перчатки" ?!  Спасибо...

----------


## Андреева Наталья

> Інсценізація казочки   «Вередливі жабки» Н. Забіли


Какие чудесные лягушенции!!!!..а можно попросить рассказать Вас о том,как Вам удалось их пошить?..как ими управляют дети? Спасибо.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

Cвято в дитячому садочку -Розваги-Театральна діяльність в дитячому садочк127«ВЕСНЯНИЙ ДИВОСВІТ.» Озвучивали словесно и музыкально. Перчатки по руке ребенка.

----------


## Лариса812

А это мое творчество - на Дне защиты детей

----------


## ИрaЛьвова

Где-то в этой темке был сценарий спектакля "Гусенок". Это интерактивный спектакль. Спасибо автору, который выложил этот спектакль он действительно очень интересный. Мы записали фанеру с помощью которой спектакль могут показывать 2 человека, хотя персонажей шесть. Вот ссылка на фанеру http://files.mail.ru/31KCR0

----------

Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018)

----------


## ssaxter

Сказкa  для  показа кукольного  спектакля  на  33  минуты ( очень  замечательная)  "  Кто  украл  День  рождения7"  скаченно  с  инета  ссылка          http://files.mail.ru/JGZCAU

----------


## ИннаНичога

> NilaI


 


> "КОШКИН ДОМ"  по мотивам С. Маршака  ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА:
> КОШКА  КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ  1-Й КОТЕНОК   2-Й КОТЕНОК  ПЕТУХ, КУРИЦЫ  КОЗЕЛ, КОЗА  СВИНЬЯ, ПОРОСЯТА  ПОЖАРНЫЕ
> ♫ Тема Кошки (Кошка жеманно выходит, выполняет действия по тексту песни, красуется)
> КОШКА: Какое утро! Благодать!
> Велю-ка сливочек подать!
> Василий! Где же этот плут?
> КОТ ВАСИЛИЙ: Я уже здесь, я тут как тут.





> ВСЕ: Тили-тили-тили-бом!
> Приходите в новый дом! Поклон
> КОНЕЦ СПЕКТАКЛЯ    
> http://files.mail.ru/IT59N1 http://files.mail.ru/82YGCX


ПРОШУ ОЧЕНЬ обновить ссылки - они не рабочие

СПАСИБО
 :Vishenka 34: 

ИННА

----------


## Секретинья

Моя инсценировка повести-сказки А. Милна "Винни-Пух и все, все, все"
http://files.mail.ru/ML6PQF

----------


## Мара15

"Друзья познаются в беде" http://files.mail.ru/SC5D6Y
"Капризка" http://files.mail.ru/L4ARNC

----------


## Ленти

СКАЗКА " Девочка-снегурочка"  http://narod.ru/disk/53814111001.d8e...D0%B0.zip.html

----------


## Ленти

Сказка "Вершки и корешки" http://narod.ru/disk/53815402001.fe0...D0%B8.zip.html

----------


## Grosmat

*Очень понравился интерактивный спектакль кукольного театра по сказке"Колобок"* С нами поделилась Larusya1967 с соседнего форума.
сценарий http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/31627128
фонограммы http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/31627129

----------


## Magvai

А это мои *Куклы* 
[IMG]http://*********net/3183620m.jpg[/IMG]
Чуть ближе
[IMG]http://*********net/3173380m.jpg[/IMG]
И такие Лягушенции, фото, конечно, неважное, но видно
[IMG]http://*********net/3165188m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Note (27.09.2016)

----------


## Бабка Яга

Людмила, Лягушенции замечательные! Вроде-бы, идея одна и та же, но на выходе каждый раз нечто новое и удивительное!

----------


## Ленти

*СЦЕНКА " ПОД ГРИБКОМ"*
http://narod.ru/disk/59303607001.bb3...C%20L.zip.html

----------


## Ленти

Подтверждаю избитую истину , что новое, это хорошо забытое старое.На рубеже своей профессиональной деятельности скупала подряд все книги  и очень много выписывала "Ноты почтоЙ" . Самые лучшие сборники   были из Киева. 
[IMG]http://*********su/2339262m.jpg[/IMG]
*Сценка "Колобок"* (которая никогда не устареет) из этой удивительной книги  http://narod.ru/disk/59448036001.a03...D0%BA.zip.html

----------


## Elen2

СЦЕНАРИЙ КУКОЛЬНОГО ОСЕННЕГО СПЕКТАКЛЯ 
`СКАЗКА ПРО ШИПОВНИК` 

 Для средней группы. Спасибо автору. 



http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/32429116




> Очень срочна нужна ваша помощь. Подскажите, кто знает. Какое образование нужно для того, чтобы руководить театром кукол?


А почему Вы здесь спрашиваете? Задайте вопрос  в Срочной помощи,там быстрее ответят.

----------


## Elen2

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста , срочно нужно придумать детские  костюмы для капелек! Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь! Заранее огромное спасибо!


[IMG]http://*********net/3451139m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3452163m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3450115m.jpg[/IMG]
А это тучка
[IMG]http://*********net/3455235m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Конфета, мороженое и что еще сама не поняла_

[IMG]http://*********su/2480010m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2470794m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NilaI

*СПОР ОВОЩЕЙ*
с музыкой и картинками (можно использовать для масок-шапочек или для кукольного спектакля на палочку)

[IMG]http://*********su/2544744m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2525288m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2502760m.jpg[/IMG] 

http://files.mail.ru/2GE9XP

----------


## Андреева Наталья

( НАЙДЕННОЕ  НА ПРОСТОРАХ ИНТЕРНЕТА))))

Грибная интрига.  

 	(музыкальная сказка для самых маленьких зрителей)

1993 год

Действующие лица:

1. Ведущая.
 2. Наташа
 3. Серёжа
 4. Белый гриб
 5. Лисички
 6. Маслята
 7. Бледная поганка
 8. Мухомор
http://files.mail.ru/TE9LQM

----------


## Коллега

> Вот такой цветок мы сделали для постановки сказки Дюймовочка...DSC02286.JPG.html


обновите пожалуйста ссылочку

----------


## Tatti

> Все делала сама.


Такие же шары я делала на выпуск. [IMG]http://*********su/2606684m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Пушинка

> обновите пожалуйста ссылочку


Пожалуйста, цветок для Дюймовочки... DSC02286.JPG.html

----------


## Lempi

Мы малышек начинаем обучать основам кукловождения вот на таких ложках. Ложки разрисовала родительница.

[IMG]http://*********su/2653864m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2644648m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NilaI

"Kостюмы детских праздников"
Ольга Контарева http://files.mail.ru/ZF89EY
1/ Сказочные персонажи
Богатырь 6
Ведьмочка 10
Гном 15
Красная шапочка 19
Пьеро 22
Король (Принц) 27
Шут 32
Баба Яга 35
Леший 40
Пират 45
Звездочет 49
Колокольчик 54
2/ Забавные зверюшки
Зебра 59
Ежик 63
Слоненок 67
Лисичка 71
Зайчик 74
Кошечка 78
Медведь 81
3/ Живая природа
Зима 86
Снежинка 92
Ночь 95
Звездочка 99
Весна 102 
Осень 107
Дождик 110
Гриб 112
4/ Крылатые костюмы
Дятел 117
Петушок 121
Стрекоза 125
Бабочка 129
Жук-олень 133
Ангел 138
5/ Другие карнавальные костюмы
Клоун I 144
Клоун II 148
Клоун III 152
Клоун IV 158
Русский народный костюм для девочки 160
Индеец 165
Инопланетянин 169

----------


## Бабка Яга

[QUOTE=Lempi;4478308]Мы малышек начинаем обучать основам кукловождения вот на таких ложках. Ложки разрисовала родительница.

Очень интересно! А как одёжка на ложках крепится? Из чего плечики сделаны? (уж очень хочется хоть одним глазком на изнанку заглянуть)

----------


## Lempi

> Из чего плечики сделаны? (


Плечики-кусочек поролона, сделать небольшую дырочку и просунуть черенок ложки. Одежка пришивается к поролону. Очень легко снимается и одевается.

----------


## Grosmat

Девочки, а это мой театр деревянных ложек! [IMG]http://*********net/3490914m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3525733m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3529829m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3514469m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Люсева

> Девочки, а это мой театр деревянных ложек!


Какая красота и полет фантазии!!!! Браво!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Маргошик68

*Grosmat*, Наташа, просто чудесный театр! Браво!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Мы малышек начинаем обучать основам кукловождения вот на таких ложках. Ложки разрисовала родительница.


Как классно. А какими красками рисовали? Детки не грызут? Или большие уже пользуются? И не смывается? И на чём костюмы держатся?

----------


## Lempi

> А какими красками рисовали? Детки не грызут?


Какие были краски- не знаю. Мама, которая рисовала - профессионал. А мы просто сверху покрыли лаком.
Грызут ложки дети с превеликим удовольствием. На занятиях следим, а на празднике (на нервной почве) втихаря покусывают. А что делать? Нет ничего вечного!

----------


## Tata74

[IMG]http://*********ru/3242631m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tata74

добрый день! может кому-нибудь пригодится наша избушечка, картинка в предыдущем сообщении...сделана из картонной коробки и поролона

----------


## Irina Montreal

Небольшая композиция авторов Усачева и Пинегина "Новогодний Ёжик"

Как-то раз по новый год.
Ежик треснулся об лед.

_Ёжик: «Чё, ты врешь?»_
Папа бедному ежонку
Притащил скорей зеленку.

_Ёжик: «она же щиплет!»_
И теперь в зеленке еж,
Стал на елочку похож!"

_Ёжик: «Красиво!»_
И теперь в зеленке еж,
Стал на елочку похож!"

_Ёжик: «Здорово!»_

Если кого-нибудь смущает использование выражения «треснулся об лед», можно чуть-чуть подкорректировать авторов и спеть «стукнулся»

http://narod.ru/disk/63213905001.c22...D0%BA.mp3.html

----------


## Irina Montreal

Сказка Усачева "Новый год" из книги "Жили-были ёжики" это для тех кого заинтересует композиция "Новогодний Ёжик" можно сделать замечательную сценку для утренника.

http://narod.ru/disk/63232340001.f91...%2318.mp3.html

----------


## energizer70

_Снежинка и елка_

[IMG]http://*********su/2769723m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2776891m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Сыр_

[IMG]http://*********su/2766651m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2754363m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Шляпка_

[IMG]http://*********su/2804538m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2788154m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2792250m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2779962m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/2759482m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2772797m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2765629m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/2779964m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2782012m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2775868m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2773820m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/2804543m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2797375m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2788159m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Люстра_

[IMG]http://*********su/2756405m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2811700m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2804532m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2796340m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2800436m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2789172m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2779956m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2771764m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2769716m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Мариночка. спасибо за идеи. все суппппер классно,!!!!! Очень понравилась люстра, но сколько же с ней мороки..........?
[IMG]http://*********su/2755451m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Люстру нашла на просторах инета, а чуть раньше выкладывала канделябры очень простые в изготовлении, примерно такой же принцып. у нас работала оформитель, которая замечательно замечательно владела ножницами и любым материалом, в том числе и бумагой, все делала без выкроек, редко когда прибегала к линейкаи и карандашам. эти фонари и свечи работа Ирины Владимировны, мы периодически вытаскиваем образцы и делаем по выкройкам свежие
_
[IMG]http://*********su/2810750m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2815870m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2802558m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2803582m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/2797438m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2799486m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Мой зал на выпуск. Здесь люстра была создана очень быстро и просто художником. 
Основа - обруч обмотанный сеткой, подколотый розами и запутынный гирляндами.
эффект потрясающий._

[IMG]http://*********su/2766491m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2755227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

хлопушка [IMG]http://*********su/2768605m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2786012m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2777820m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2767580m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

Корона.
Пластиковая бутылка 10л, паетки - ракушки (наклеить на клей Момент), обёрточная бумага (закрепить скотчем, мишура (её тоже наклеить на клей Момент)
[IMG]http://*********su/2803409m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2797265m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2788049m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2793169m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina Sirin

Такое оформление было этой осенью
[IMG]http://*********su/2868635m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## МамаКати

Ух ты, как волшебно! просто супер! Люстры великолепные!
Эх., так хочется тоже использовать мультимедийку для декораций, но размеры нашего зала не позволяют.. :No2: ,зал небольшой и потому тени  очень мешают.

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/2865931m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2854667m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/2845451m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2844427m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2850571m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Осень_


[IMG]http://*********su/2902502m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2906598m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Лето_

[IMG]http://*********su/2933241m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2927097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Почему бы не зима?!_


[IMG]http://*********su/2898425m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Люстра по такому же типу, как и предыдущая._

[IMG]http://*********su/2928895m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

Костюм Деда Мороза [IMG]http://*********su/2946068m.jpg[/IMG]
Снегурочки    [IMG]http://*********su/2916372m.jpg[/IMG]
Царя  [IMG]http://*********su/2921492m.jpg[/IMG]
Снеговичка    [IMG]http://*********su/2908180m.jpg[/IMG]
Бабы-Яги   [IMG]http://*********su/2901012m.jpg[/IMG]
Василисы   [IMG]http://*********su/2898964m.jpg[/IMG]
Кота Базилио и Лисы Алисы   [IMG]http://*********su/2888724m.jpg[/IMG]
Кикиморы  [IMG]http://*********su/2946071m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

*Anisoara*, Лариса, вам пора открывать свою фабрику по пошиву костюмов, я бы у вас заказала с удовольствием!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Классно! Ярко ,современно и самое главное- новое!

----------


## IRENA100

Ларисочка, как здорово!!! :Tender:  Ручки у вас просто ЗОЛОТЫЕ!!!! Костюмы прямо как с магазина!!! А труда сколько вложено!!! Молодцы!!!! :Ok:

----------


## energizer70

_Ценно сделанное своими руками. процесс всегда увлекателен, было бы время и сподвижники
Спасибо, что поделились  столь красочным оформлением._

----------


## energizer70

_В преддверии Нового года можно использовать эту идею, тем, кто делает утренник про сладости
_

[IMG]http://*********su/2946946m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Помогите найти образец костюма -  Медузы, Осьминога, русалки!!!  :061:

----------


## energizer70

> Помогите найти образец костюма -  Медузы, Осьминога, русалки!!!


_
Людмила в этой теме точно уже шел разговор о русалочках полистайте странички. 
Медуза и Осиминожки из инета
_


[IMG]http://*********su/2911130m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/2946973m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2933660m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ритуля 666

Хочу показать свои новогодние костюмы для взрослых героев [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2911157m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Снегурочка[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2905013m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Ночь[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2944948m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Дед Мороз и Снегурочка[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2931636m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Снежная Королева

----------


## Ритуля 666

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2892724m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] это Фея [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2943927m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] СНежная баба  [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2937783m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Свеча и Огонь[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2919350m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] Снеговик

----------


## вера денисенко

[QUOTE=Ритуля ,замечательные,красивые костюмы!!! Как я по белому завидую кто так красиво может шить!!!!Удачи вам!!!Новых постановок и костюмов к ним!!!

----------


## romada

> Девочки,  это  мой  цветок-декорация  к  театрализации "Дюймовочка".  Сегодня  как  раз  на  утреннике  мамам  отпремьерили.
> Делать  не  трудно.   лепестки  крепятся  скотчем  к  детскому  обручу.  В  середину кладется  обыкновенная  подушка.  На  нее  садится  Дюймовочка,  как  на  стульчик.
> [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1107010m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


Скажите пожалуйста, а лепестки из чего и на чем держатся?

----------


## energizer70

_Тема конечно весенне-летняя, но таких еще бабочек   не было
_

[IMG]http://*********su/2886339m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2944706m.jpg[/IMG]

_Есть дерево желаний, конфетное дерево, ну вот такой волшебный букет, тоже можно обыграть в сценарии_

[IMG]http://*********su/2947778m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

аленушка 70 (27.03.2016)

----------


## muzik

> Тема конечно весенне-летняя, но таких еще бабочек не было


Очень, очень красиво и нежно. Спасибо. :Vishenka 34:  :Connie 5:

----------


## нутя

> Девочки, моя музыкальная сказка в фото. 
> 
> "Новые приключения Щелкунчика"


Волшебница!!! Сказочница!! Ваши костюмы шедевры! Нежели всё это Вы сами шили, или у вас есть костюмер, швея?  Мы с ума сходим, когда нужно сшить костюм-ищем родителей, которые хотя бы скроили, уговариваем, чтобы сшили, придумываем разные условия, чтобы заинтересовать родителей. КРУТО!!!! Вы молодчина!!

----------


## гномик

[IMG]http://*********su/2916883m.jpg[/IMG]
Хоть я - грозная Змея,
Обещаю вам, друзья:
Рядом с елкой новогодней
Буду ласковой сегодня!
Под Новый год ведь даже кобра
Бывает очень-очень доброй.


КАРНАВАЛЬНЫЙ КОСТЮМ «ЗМЕЙКА»
состоит из элементов:

1.	Облегающий пуловер с капюшоном
2.	Облегающие брюки
3.	Пояс
4.	Маска

----------


## energizer70

_иногда нужны орнаменты для оформления, встретила такие, может еще кому-нибудь нужно_

[IMG]http://*********su/2933327m.jpg[/IMG]

Книга: Русские орнаменты/ Автор: В.И.Ивановская


http://narod.ru/disk/63782016001.d9d...menty.rar.html

----------


## vishulaev

> _иногда нужны орнаменты для оформления, встретила такие, может еще кому-нибудь нужно_
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/2933327m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Книга: Русские орнаменты/ Автор: В.И.Ивановская
> 
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/63782016001.d9d...menty.rar.html


Марина, спасибо огромное! Недавно перерыла весь интернет в поисках орнаментов. И на тебе - такой подарок!

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/2907728m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2895440m.jpg[/IMG]

_Вот такой конь, если скачать по ссылке, можно увидеть, как он веселится_



http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/33659140

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/3524416m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/3518272m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/3504960m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mantos7

[IMG]http://*********net/3491648m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lerpis

Добрый день! подскажите пожалуйста-мне нужно сделать костюм бычка. Может кто-то уже делал.СПАСИБО!

----------


## energizer70

_Мы в свое время купили резиновую голову быка и используем ее, она каог-то коровье-козлиного происхождения, потому используем в разных ситуациях

Здесь папка с выкройками разных коровок, можно увеличить и попробовать сшить_


http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/33710318


_Замечательные коровки, найденные и аккуратно хранящиеся...... на всякий случай_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3339473m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3326161m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3327185m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3320017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shef_05

Колобок и лисичка[IMG]http://*********ru/3324741m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Оформление участка_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3310234m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3339933m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/3298970m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3315357m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

[IMG]http://*********ru/3332780m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3331756m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3324588m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3313324m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3315372m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3303084m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3300012m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3295916m.png[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

> Оформление участка


[IMG]http://*********ru/3312303m.gif[/IMG]
 Красотища!!!!! А Снежная Королева как живая.

----------


## energizer70

> Красотища!!!!! А Снежная Королева как живая.


_В прошлом году проводила "Снежную королеву", хотела, чтобы и на участке поселили, но смогли только гору самоцветов из разноцветных ледышек сделать, а вместо королевы у родителей получилась черепаха, зато с короной. 1 мамочка заморозила засушенные розы в форме, получилось красиво вот их  и водрузили снежной черепахе._

----------


## energizer70

_Идеи с новогодним фототеатром
_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3330598m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3321382m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Театр Николая Зыкова. интересные идеи_

http://www.zykov.ru/kukly.htm

[IMG]http://*********ru/3348806m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3406169m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina55

Девочки, посоветуйте оригинальный костюм для Белочки и Лисички. Хочется что то неординарное, современное, но ничего как то не нравится. Надеюсь на вашу помощь. Спасибо.

----------


## energizer70

*Мы сшили костюм, используя эту идею из театра клоунады Т.Дуровой*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3393729m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3400896m.jpg[/IMG]

_еще_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3388611m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3381443m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3367107m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3352771m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3406018m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina55

*energizer70*, 
Мариночка, много интересных идеек! Спасибо, буду творить!

----------


## energizer70

_Встретила змейку и дракончика
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/3358595m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3345283m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## мила 35

http://narod.ru/disk/64178607001.511...D0%B9.rar.html
Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"Очень люблю такие спектакли, которые можно провести практически без подготовки. Понравилось и детям и артистам. Авторство не мое.

----------


## мила 35

И еще один кукольный с озвучкой на экологическую тему "КАК ЗАЯЦ НИ В КОГО НЕ ПРЕВРАТИЛСЯ". 
http://narod.ru/disk/64179396001.1e7...D0%B9.rar.html. Благодарность автору!

----------


## леся s

какие классные куклы- ложки, в жизни б не догадалась!

----------


## Базилевс

осенняя ярмарка 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3443116m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3440047m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3466670m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Базилевс

Наши выпускные
[IMG]http://*********ru/3464609m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3455393m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3426721m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3431841m.jpg[/IMG]
Делаем всё сами :Pleasantry:

----------


## Ленти

Была на Волгоградском детском фестивале и кое-какие "фотопамятки" себе сделала 
Костюм зебры для взрослого [IMG]http://*********ru/3419422m.jpg[/IMG]
К танцу маленьких утят [IMG]http://*********ru/3441937m.jpg[/IMG]
 А такой грим для мальчишек [IMG]http://*********ru/3417361m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

[IMG][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6105/18359742.0/0_74e80_13f26333_***L.jpg[/img] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pismoole/view/478848/[/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5908/18359742.0/0_74e81_b5b3be6_***L.jpg[/img] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pismoole/view/478849/[/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5908/18359742.0/0_74e84_f8cc1b0d_***L.jpg[/img] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pismoole/view/478852/[/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6204/18359742.0/0_74e85_121510ad_***L.jpg[/img] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pismoole/view/478853/[/IMG]
Доброго всем дня! Можно мне в вашу компанию? Я не очень дружу с компьютером, пыталась вставить фотографии, но смогла только ссылки.Весь вечер мучаюсь до боли в глазах. Ну никак!!!! Конечно, это не совсем удобно для просмотра. Спектакль "Снегурочка". Дети старшей и подготовительной групп.

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Спектакль "Снегурочка". Дети старшей и подготовительной групп.


Спасибо! Очень красивые костюмы!!! Судя по фото, спектакль удался... :Ok:

----------


## Люсева

> И еще немного детских костюмчиков. Возможно идеи кому-то пригодятся. Я стараюсь шить простые модели, чтобы максимально быстро все


Костюмы просто супер! :Ok:

----------


## Сара705

> Костюмы просто супер!


 Спасибо! Фотографий много, есть, что показать. Надо только их разгрести, а для этого -   покопаться в папках. Вот во вторник сдам курсовую-появится немного больше времени.  А пока сижу за книжками и печатаю-печатаю......

----------


## Елена М

Оля! Какие костюмы замечательные!!!!!!!!! Освободитесь от дел - порадуйте нас еще, пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## energizer70

_Оля,_ http://*********ru/  , _грузите фото сюда, отправляйте и жмите ссылку 2 - копируйте и вставляйте в свое сообщение, фотографии будут компактные и удобно просматривать.
Спасибо вам за ваше творчество, изумительные работы, снежный дворец - домик очень понравился, все сказочно! как же вы совмещаете муз.рука и портную?_

----------


## energizer70

_Ледяные украшения из льда, например для участков...._

[IMG]http://*********ru/3500335m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3538222m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3523886m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3530030m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3527982m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Люсева

Спасибо, Мариночка, За такую чудесную идею!!! Очень красиво!! :Ok:

----------


## energizer70

> Девочки, милые, как можно сделать ЩУКУ для Емели???? Очень надо.



_У нас была щука вырезана из дерева и раскрашена сказочно
такие варианты в инете_


[IMG]http://*********ru/3508539m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3490107m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3495227m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3489083m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3477819m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

Марина, спасибо за подсказку! Я не очень хорошо ориентируюсь в компьютерных сложностях. Попробую воспользоваться Вашей подсказкой. Действительно, большие картинки смотреть не совсем удобно, да и трафик у всех разный :Blush2: .  А на вопрос "как совмещаю?" даже не знаю, как ответить. Честно говоря, с большим трудом. Выходные и ночные посиделки.

----------


## Сара705

[IMG]http://*********ru/3481975.jpg[/IMG]
Снегурочка: парча, отделка жакета пухом, юбочка-баллон,шапочку вязала крючком из серебристой травки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3478902.jpg[/IMG]
Зимушка: органза. Шапочку слепила "из того, что было".В реальности костюм  интересней.Фото неудачное.
Ой, опять фотографии  большие  получаются :Tu:  :Tu:  Попыталась загрузить новым способом.

----------


## Сара705

> Ледяные украшения из льда, например для участков....


. Сразу захотелось сделать что-то подобное! 
А можно мне показать  прошлогоднее новогоднее оформление? Самое трудоемкое было- покрасить тоненькие веточки дерева серебряной краской. Ох и намучилась![IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3503243m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3486859m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3478667m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3525770m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3516554m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3506314m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3485834m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3538061m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3494029m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3502221m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Оля, красивое оформление, спасибо! напоминает работу витринистов, можно также с интересом рассматривать. 
где-то у себя хранила фото замечательных рождественнских витрин, но только пока нашла 1_ 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3488847m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Рвзные идеи_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3505230m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3503182m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3514433m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3501121m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3492929m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3494977m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

Марина. спасибо! Тырю идею)))! У меня в этом году будет спектакль про Снежную королеву, последний пост- очень подходящий!

----------


## Сара705

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3475367m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3520422m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3499942m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3489702m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3518374m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3521465m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3531730m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3519442m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3512274m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3493842m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3478482m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3517397m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3508181m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Оформление-оформление....ох. люблю я ЕНто дело

----------


## energizer70

_Оля, а такая королева и тоже с витрины? Со мной как-то делилась Надежда, спасибо ей_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3480339m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3479315m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_И вот что еще понравилось, нашла на днях_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3507986m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3498770m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3492626m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatti

Варежки.[IMG]http://*********org/2466351m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3602253m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2460207m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatti

Забыла трафарет. Вот [IMG]http://*********ru/3584839m.jpg[/IMG]/Если нужно будет в фотошопе-обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## lerpis

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста создать образ Администратора зала в аэропорту-Особенно петличка и погоны.СПАСИБО!

----------


## energizer70

_Искать надо наверное в этом направление - обмундирование, может вам что-нибудь пригодиться_

_Знаки различия старшего и среднего командного состава Красной Армии_ 
[IMG]http://*********org/2551181m.jpg[/IMG]
1- Полковник (Артиллерия)
2- Подполковник (Бронетанковые войска);
3- Майор (Кавалерия);
4- Капитан (Авиация);
5- Старший Лейтенант (Инженерные войска)
6- Лейтенант (Артиллерия)
7- Младший лейтенант (Авиация)


_ФМ-323 Эмбл. петл. мет. Авиация ВВС защ._

[IMG]http://*********ru/3568282m.jpg[/IMG]


http://shkval.at.ua/publ/forma_i_zna..._93_gg/4-1-0-5


_униформа_ 


[IMG]http://*********org/2507149m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3584669m.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.corporate.enchy.ru/avia.h...80%d1%82%d0%b0

----------


## мальвина19

[IMG]http://*********ru/3545694m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3602001m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3573329m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3563089m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3591760m.jpg[/IMG]---репетиция

----------


## Tatti

Варежка в полном размере на А 4  [IMG]http://*********ru/3607697m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3608721m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3616985m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3605721m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3608793m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Татьяна, очень красиво, спасибо за идею!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3626200m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3612888m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3604696m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/3662043m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3661019m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3639515m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3616794m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3607578m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3664925m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Очень интересно!
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/3648541m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3650589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Чудная корзина для снежков_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3640093m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3655452m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3652380m.jpg[/IMG]

_Идея для оформления_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3626781m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3608349m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3663647m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3654431m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3652383m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3641119m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3643167m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3630879m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3607327m.jpg[/IMG][/URL][IMG]http://*********ru/3612447m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3660574m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

Отыграли первые спектакли. Покажу несколько новых костюмов (Снегурочка "прошлогодняя"). Правда, фото сессии, как таковой не было, снято на бегу.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3621676m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3619628m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3659567m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3643183m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3622703m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3664686m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3668769m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Люсева

> Отыграли первые спектакли. Покажу несколько новых костюмов (Снегурочка "прошлогодняя"). Правда, фото сессии, как таковой не было, снято на бегу.


Костюмы обалденные! Кто их моделирует и шьет?

----------


## energizer70

_Из Бурятии. Видны национальные мотивы. Красиво._

[IMG]http://*********ru/3617516m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3612396m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3657455m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## liybliana

> Из Бурятии. Видны национальные мотивы. Красиво.


очень красиво

----------


## Ритуля 666

Вот такой зал получился у нас  благодаря Форуму [IMG]http://*********ru/3722628m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3723652m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Valesy (06.12.2015)

----------


## Сара705

> Костюмы обалденные! Кто их моделирует и шьет?


. Спасибо! Моделирую обычно сама, шью тоже часто сама. Люблю я это дело!  Правда к последнему Новому году заказывали - времени на шитье не было. Корону для Снежной королевы делал мой муж, несколько дней ломал голову, как лучше сделать выкройку основу. Иногда обнаруживала его ходящим по квартире в очередном головном уборе. Столько вариантов перепробовал! Сделана из изоляционного материала, купленного в  хозяйственном магазине. Из того же материала я сделала корону для Ёлочки. Сегодня поснимала и её. С наружной стороны обшила зеленым бархатом из старых запасов, обратную сторону оставила блестящей. Чтобы корона хорошо держалась, пришлось связать шапочку крючком из серебристой пряжи "травки". При желании корону можно декорировать игрушками, бусинками и пр. Платье для Ёлочки сшито из портьерной ткани (валялась несколько лет в закромах).
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3673088m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]. 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3675136m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]Корона , вид сзади

----------


## Сара705

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3672113m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3675185m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3732528m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3725360m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3716144m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] У меня в этом году все по разным углам))))

----------


## Сара705

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3726388m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3693620m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3712055m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3686455m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3679287m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3714102m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3683382m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3727433m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

А сегодня приятное событие- сами того не ожидая, стали лауреатами конкурса новогодних игровых программ "Новогодний переполох" (в нашем городе он как раз сейчас проходит ). Среди гостей- родителей присутствовала член жюри этого конкурса.  Она очень хорошо отозвалась о нашем спектакле и сказала, что мы получим диплом. Вот так, нежданно-негаданно , совершенно не планируя, мы поучаствовали в конкурсе))))

----------


## Shef_05

Золотые рыбки
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3688418m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

*Музрукоff*, Спасибо! "Схомячила" в свою копилочку, думаю не поздно, все-равно когда-то пригодиться! У меня в этом году просто голова разрывалась от идей-
 никак не могла определиться со Снежной королевой. И все-таки наша родное- ближе по духу. А начиналось все так:
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3670882m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3677026m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3676002m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3729253m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3732325m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3720037m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3727205m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG[IMG][IMG][URL=http://*********ru/3720037.htm][IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3707749m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Как оказалось, вещи из бисера делать очень просто, с помощью лески и тонкой проволоки. На корону я не решилась замахиваться. а вот ожерелье сделала. Связала крючком из тонкой лески, с нанизанными на неё бусинами. В предыдущем мосте его можно рассмотреть.

----------


## energizer70

_Очень нарядная елочка, Ольга.
 А мы шили из плащевки лет 7 назад. торчащая, нам нужна была такая, которую принарядить можно.  наш оформитель хорошо работала с бумагой, и шила по тому же принципу. нарезала круги и скрепляла после уголочки - кулечки. Используем по необходимости в 2010 играли утренники на улице, потому еще и в шапочке_


[IMG]http://*********ru/3696285m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_В этом году ставила Машу и медведя, по одноименному мультику, сшили костюм, точнее голову, выкройку головы конструировала сама, могу поделиться, но после праздников, а шила наша швея.
_

[IMG]http://*********org/2495928m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2551227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Наше новогоднее оформление, украсить шариками предложили как акцию фотографы, мы не стали отказываться, шары продержались почти неделю.
Экран был всегда задействован, включали видео или просто ставили картинки._

[IMG]http://*********org/2505147m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2503099m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## faina

[IMG]http://*********ru/3686064m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ната 68

[IMG]http://*********ru/3774964m.jpg[/IMG] 
Осенью ставила сказку "Волк и семеро козлят".

[IMG]http://*********ru/3791351m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3774967m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_С Кремлевской елки_


[IMG]http://*********org/2529561m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2530585m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2527513m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ташадобрая

Вырезаем и играем. Театр своими руками 
Диск 
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/34374033
К вашему ребенку пришли гости – чем же их занять? Предложите игру, которая сплотит детей и в то же время поможет каждому проявить свою индивидуальность. С новым диском из серии «Вырезаем и играем» дети превратятся в кукловодов, режиссеров и сценаристов. Немного терпения – и созданные детскими руками куклы смогут ходить и даже танцевать! Ребята наделят каждого особым характером и темпераментом, научатся озвучивать их разными голосами и для каждого смастерят необычный костюм. Интересно провести время, изготовить самостоятельно любимых персонажей, поставить собственный спектакль, а еще развить фантазию и творческое мышление поможет диск «Театр своими руками»! 
Программа предназначена для детей от 3 лет. 

Особенности программы: 
- Таинственное приспособление – фланелеграф 
- Бумажные куклы и бумажные декорации 
- Театр, где правят тени 
- Игрушки плоские или объемные... Какие лучше? 
- Пальчиковые куклы 
- Сценарии любимых сказок 

Системные требования: 
Операционная система: Microsoft® Windows® 2000/XP/Vista 
Минимальная конфигурация: 
Процессор Pentium® III 500 МГц (1 ГГц для Windows Vista) 
128 МБ оперативной памяти (512 МБ для Windows Vista) 
270 МБ свободного места на жестком диске 
Разрешение экрана 1024х768 с глубиной цвета 16 бит 
Видеоадаптер с памятью 32 МБ (Nvidia® GeForce2) 
Устройство для чтения компакт-дисков 
Принтер 


Установка и запуск: 
- Смонтировать файл-образ с помощью программы-эмулятора cd/dvd привода 
- Установить игру 
- По завершению успешной установки, приложение готово к запуску 
- Для запуска приложения наличие диска в приводе или образа диска на виртуальном дисководе не требуется 
- Приложение запускается в оконном режиме

----------


## energizer70

_Нашла в инете такую замечательную работу
_
[IMG]http://*********org/2495840m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2551139m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2549091m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2534755m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2554211m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2552163m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2541923m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2542947m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

*energizer70*, спасибо большое))) шишка как настоящая)))




> интересные идеи, может на следующий год пригодятся


очень даже пригодятся)))спасибо большое)))

----------


## Irina55

> Нашла в инете такую замечательную работу


Все гениальное - просто, еще раз убеждаешься, а смотреть, как делают другие - просто, очень просто. Будем пробовать, может и получится. Спасибо за идею.

----------


## energizer70

_К рождеству
_
[IMG]http://*********org/2525325m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2523277m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2515085m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2516109m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2521229m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2520205m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2499725m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2504845m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ада

Коллеги, а я вот так оформила в этом году свой зал

----------


## energizer70

_Торжественно-красиво. Узоры вырезали из бумаги?_

----------


## гномик

это мой щелкунчик
[IMG]http://*********ru/3750736m.jpg[/IMG]
это шапки для солдат
[IMG]http://*********ru/3737424m.jpg[/IMG]
трон
[IMG]http://*********ru/3793747m.jpg[/IMG]
корона и конфетка-обруч
[IMG]http://*********ru/3788627m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3769171m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

это костюмы куколок , Феи Драже , звездочек
[IMG]http://*********ru/3748694m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3743574m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3800937m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3791721m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3777385m.jpg[/IMG]
и мой замок Снежной Королевы [IMG]http://*********ru/3781481m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina Sirin

Так был оформлен зал в этом году:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3776382m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3736433m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3786611m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Valesy (06.12.2015)

----------


## MAGIC

"Царевна лягушка" подг.логопед.гр.[IMG]http://*********ru/3766923m.jpg[/IMG]

Кощей Бессмертный из этого же спекта[IMG]http://*********ru/3785431m.jpg[/IMG]кля

----------


## MAGIC

Осенний спектакль "Кошкин дом" ст.логопед.гр.[IMG]http://*********ru/3739351m.jpg[/IMG]

Герои этого же спектакля[IMG]http://*********ru/3790550m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3774166m.jpg[/IMG]

Продолжение[IMG]http://*********ru/3737302m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3798761m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGIC

Учусь выкладывать фото:наши котята[IMG]http://*********ru/3747561m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina_Irina

*СКАЗКА МУХА-ЦОЦОТУХА ПО НОВОМУ НА 8 МАРТА + МУЗЫКА*
Музыка новая, что-то обрезала, что-то нашла из разных источников.
Можно задействовать большое количество детей. Можно добавить других персонажей сказки.

МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЦИТАТА ИЗ ТЕКСТА:
Пятый таракан: Дорогая наша мушка, будь прекрасна, как пампушка!
Песни пой и не скучай.
Муха: Попрошу к столу, на чай!
МУЗЫКА ПАУКА
Ведущий: Вдруг какой-то паучок к нашей Мухе скок да скок...
Паук: Время музыку включать, Приглашаю танцевать!
ПЕСНЯ МУХИ И ПАУКА (муз. 40 симфония Моцарта)
Муха: Отпусти, отпусти, отпустите.
Паук: Не хочу, не могу дорогая.
Муха: Вы мне руку так сильно не жмите.
Паук: Я ее и не сильно сжимаю.


http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/34409466

----------


## Ледок

> "Царевна лягушка" подг.логопед.гр.[IMG]http://*********ru/3766923m.jpg[/IMG]


Очень красиво!!!! Вам можно позавидовать по-доброму. С такой организацией работать просто удовольствие. Я надеюсь, что дети стараются воплощать ваши идеи . Новых вам творческих успехов!!!!

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/3744310m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3750454m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3751478m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3749430m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/3741238m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3793481m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3799625m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3800649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Мой костюм Снеговичка на битву хоров в школу. [IMG]http://*********ru/3792480m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tigricadn

Мюзикл "Сказка о глупом мышонке", немного фото и скромные костюмчики!
Мышонок и мама-мышь [IMG]http://*********ru/3790456m.jpg[/IMG]
Мышки [IMG]http://*********ru/3758712m.jpg[/IMG]
Мама курица и цыплята [IMG]http://*********ru/3769979m.jpg[/IMG]
Мама утка и утята [IMG]http://*********ru/3781242m.jpg[/IMG]
Лягушка [IMG]http://*********ru/3759738m.jpg[/IMG]
Лягушата [IMG]http://*********ru/3793533m.jpg[/IMG]
Мама Свинка и дочки [IMG]http://*********ru/3769981m.jpg[/IMG]
Рыбка [IMG]http://*********ru/3744381m.jpg[/IMG]
Кошка с котом [IMG]http://*********ru/3773052m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tigricadn

[IMG]http://*********ru/3759740m.jpg[/IMG]
Финальный танец [IMG]http://*********ru/3784319m.jpg[/IMG]
Все участники [IMG]http://*********ru/3750527m.jpg[/IMG]
Я с отдельными героями [IMG]http://*********ru/3799678m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina55

А это мои цыганочки и клоуны.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3831207m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3811751m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/3861926m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

> [IMG]http://*********ru/3749430m.jpg[/IMG]


_Какие чудные декорации, что это за сказка?_

----------


## energizer70

_Елки московского универмага 2013
_
[IMG]http://*********org/2538429m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2525117m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2528189m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2517949m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/2516925m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2521021m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2514877m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2502589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/2512828m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2505660m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2543551m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2494396m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2498492m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2548671m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2542526m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Спасибо за фото костюмов. Очень красочно.

Нашла таких матрешек_

[IMG]http://*********org/2515903m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina55

Еще несколько фотографий со спектакля.

[IMG]http://*********ru/3854626m.jpg[/IMG] - Мышки и Котята
[IMG]http://*********ru/3817762m.jpg[/IMG] - Зайчики и Морковки
[IMG]http://*********ru/3804450m.jpg[/IMG] -Цыплята

----------


## energizer70

_Так, для души, остаточки_

[IMG]http://*********org/2554648m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2542360m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2541336m.png[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/2530072m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2519832m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Olik-Olik

> *СКАЗКА МУХА-ЦОЦОТУХА ПО НОВОМУ НА 8 МАРТА + МУЗЫКА*
> Музыка новая, что-то обрезала, что-то нашла из разных источников.
> Можно задействовать большое количество детей. Можно добавить других персонажей сказки.
> 
> МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЦИТАТА ИЗ ТЕКСТА:
> Пятый таракан: Дорогая наша мушка, будь прекрасна, как пампушка!
> Песни пой и не скучай.
> Муха: Попрошу к столу, на чай!
> 
> http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/34409466


Ирина, очень интересно, смешно весело, какая вы умница!А можно Вас попросить выложить, или прислать в личку, текст песни мухи, в архиве только фонограмма :Tu: Буду очень Вам признательна, жду с нетерпением.

----------


## shuranovasveta

> Инночка, обновляю ссылку:
> "КОШКИН ДОМ"
>     по мотивам С. Маршака
> 
> сказка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...41#post4345441
> 
> фото http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...80#post4356080
> 
> музыка http://files.mail.ru/KVLYVM


Простите, пожалуйста, а можно обновить ссылку на музыку спектакля, к сожалению не открывает! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## lipa29

> Музыкально - театрализованное представление по "Детскому альбому" Чайковского


Обновлённая ссылка!

http://files.mail.ru/AB875BBDD9694F9AA130C7B143F114C0

----------


## NilaI

> Простите, пожалуйста, а можно обновить ссылку на музыку спектакля, к сожалению не открывает! СПАСИБО!!!


Пожалуйста, обновила 
* "Кошкин дом"*  
Музыка  http://files.mail.ru/2D93B4B4A6644EFB848E557345A369E5

----------


## energizer70

_К весне_

_потеряла мастер-класс, найду позже_

[IMG]http://*********org/2608883m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2603763m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Спасибо, Анюта._

[IMG]http://*********ru/3866851m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3872995m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3871971m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3924194m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3930338m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3920098m.jpg[/IMG]

_Мне кажется это фото с нашего форума, с благодарностью_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3918050m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3921954m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3922978m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3914786m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3906594m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3892258m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3898402m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Насобирала папку петухов-куриц, может кому еще пригодится_

http://yadi.sk/d/B2Kmas2b25gc2

[IMG]http://*********ru/3910445m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3895085m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Птицы прилетели_

[IMG]http://*********ru/3908411m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3913531m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3904315m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3886764m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3876524m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3871404m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/3908143m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3901999m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/3900975m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3890735m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3927598m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Да, чудные витрины, тоже в папочку деревья сложила_ 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3913294m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3907150m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3894862m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina_Irina

*СМЕШНАЯ СЦЕНКА ПО МУЛЬТИКУ `ОСЬМИНОЖКИ` ТЕКСТ+МУЗЫКА* 

МУЗЫКА НОВАЯ Брала на 8 МАРТА, детям нравится. 
костюмы осьминожков: беретики разного цвета (по тексту), накидочки, вырезанная ткань, того же цвета. Накидки один раз делали на талии, другой на шее- на шейке понравились больше. 
Учится легко, потому что почти весь текст читает ведущий. 


МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ЦИТАТА: 
СЦЕНКА «ОСЬМИНОЖКИ» 
Вед: Жил осьминог, со своей осьминожкой, 
(ВЫХОДЯТ ПОД РУЧКУ ПАПА, МАМА ОСЬМИНОЖКИ) 
И было у них осьминожков немножко. 
ВЫХОД ТАНЕЦ ОСЬМИНОЖКОВ



http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/34709655  в архиве текст, музыка

----------


## Anytka-80

Девочки,обновляю ссылки на "Дюймовочку"
Сценарий,песня мышки словаhttp://files.mail.ru/5B164163362A4D97926101EE176BA3E6
Музыка с 1 по 20 №http://files.mail.ru/AC1B082DAEFF4E6382DDBA0EA68179BC
Музыка с 21 по 28 №http://files.mail.ru/A2E8E08023724B4DA5AD6DBBA72B7307

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/2721466m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2713274m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2706106m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/2705082m.jpg[/IMG]      [IMG]http://*********org/2709178m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

костюмчики-платьица
[IMG]http://*********ru/3993330m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3988210m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3978994m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3965682m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3957490m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3951346m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## muzik

> костюмчики-платьица


Оригинально ! Спасибо за новые идеи .

----------


## myzic

> костюмчики-платьица


Какая прелесть, ребёнку видно - кто он! замечательно!

----------


## energizer70

_Костюм капельки-бусинки уже обсуждался в теме, надо просто поискать, ну вот что  еще есть.. А почему юбка-солнце? форма капли как-то логичнее_

[IMG]http://*********ru/4060162m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4047874m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4051970m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4041730m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4044802m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/4036610m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4034562m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Не  знаю, где выставить. 
"Развитие творческих способностей детей  от1 года до 3 лет через кукольный театр"  Книга
Серия "Дошкольное воспитание и развитие"

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/34995637

----------


## proshka

> Моя инсценировка повести-сказки А. Милна "Винни-Пух и все, все, все"
> http://files.mail.ru/ML6PQF


Машенька, ссылки устарели. Обнови пожалуйста , если не трудно.

----------


## lalanya

Кукольный спектакль-День  рождение  Зайца...............http://files.mail.ru/99FA732BE7CD42F4BDCC73AAFE643EFD

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/4121908m.jpg[/IMG]

па*пка с костюмами солнце - здесь*

http://yadi.sk/d/sy0N5lQz2hvXq

----------


## energizer70

_Собирала в прошлом году в инете, разные "принцесскины платья" для дочери на выпускной, папка большая около 600 платьев, делюсь с вами найденным материалом_

http://yadi.sk/d/EH-e6fg12oTWk

[IMG]http://*********ru/4075355m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4064091m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4068187m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4108122m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4096858m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4083546m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4064090m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4099933m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4080477m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4115295m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

платья для танца с самоваром и для подарка для мамочки
[IMG]http://*********ru/4147554m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4150626m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

Это наш корабль, на котором мы плыли в поисках сокровищ для мам.                                                А это маршрут наших передвижений по островам.
[IMG]http://*********org/2889366m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2933417m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

Коза, Волк и я.
[IMG]http://*********org/2926249m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/2919081m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

Мои мышата:
[IMG]http://*********ru/4205435m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## muzsvet

*СОЛНЫШКО
*
[IMG]http://*********org/2944709m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Собрала в инете все мороженое_


[IMG]http://*********ru/4304165m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4308261m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4294949m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4299045m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4298021m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4285733m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4289829m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4278565m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/4271397m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4269349m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4272421m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4273445m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4262181m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viculy

Здравствуйте!Готовясь к весеннему развлечению,нашла в ин-те милую песенку "Баба Яга"Только эта -добрая и совсем не страшная....
  "Я ,бывало,баньку истоплю.
   Я.бывало,кашей накормлю,
   И дам клубочек ниток на дорожку,
   За что же не любят Бабку-Ёжку....."

http://files.mail.ru/856AF2A3A3E84BCBB2D41E7C8D048A2B

----------


## Irina_Irina

*ВИДЕО-ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ "ДОМАШНИЙ ТЕАТР" + ОПИСАНИЕ +ВИДЕОНАРЕЗКИ* 
можно использовать по теме ТЕАТР 39 красочно оформленных слайда, показаны многие виды театров (пальчиковый, настольный, стендовый, теневой и т д, драматизация)

http://yadi.sk/d/KrBex21H3HVbI  архив видеонарезок мастер-классов, видео-уроков и т.д.

http://yadi.sk/d/Jwe00HYD3HVZm   видео-презентация + описание

----------


## Ольха

Это фото со спектакля "Почемучка", ставила со старшей группой. Сказка просто чудо. Выступали с ней на М.О. http://*********ru/4260814.jpg, http://*********ru/4301761.jpg, http://*********ru/4293569.jpg, http://*********ru/4281281.jpg, http://*********ru/4266945.jpg, http://*********ru/4322240.jpg, http://*********ru/4299712.jpg, http://*********ru/4292544.jpg





> Замечательные детки, видно, что подготовка была проведена основательная. Молодцы.
> А что за сказка? не поделитесь сценарием?


Сказка "Почемучка"  о цыпленке, который отстал от мамы, попал в семью Лисы и так достал их всех, что его вернули обратно. Чудесная сказка. Поделюсь сценарием обязательно. Не могу найти, где он у меня. На листах отпечатанный есть, а в электроггом виде найти не могу. В крайнем случае откопирую.

----------


## Ирина Алекса

СПАСИБО, ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА!

----------


## energizer70

_Масленицы С Тверской, почти. Фестиваль "Пешком на Масленицу" Москва 2013_

[IMG]http://*********ru/4305501m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4293213m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4294237m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4298333m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4285021m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/4270685m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4268637m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4275805m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4272733m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4273757m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## музраб

[IMG]http://*********ru/4265593m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tatti

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


а на пеньках будут сидеть дети.(как бы в лесу)

----------


## Алёнушк@

> [IMG]http://*********ru/4265593m.jpg[/IMG]


Яка краса!!!!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/4325467m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4386906m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4381786m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4367450m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## muzik

> Декорации для "Трех поросят"


домики с картона или ДВП

----------


## рико

диагностику не могу скачать. Если сможешь пришли мне пожалуста.

----------


## energizer70

_Костюмы из "Бурды"_

[IMG]http://*********org/3024226m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3015010m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Клоуны_

[IMG]http://*********org/3039589m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3031397m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## елена ершова

а я думала.что на украине уже не отмечают день победы

----------


## MariMA2503

Здравствуйте!! Девочки,  у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста, программой и планом раннего музыкального развития!!!! Очень надо!! Спасибо!!

----------


## energizer70

_насобирала небольшую папочку с гримом_

[IMG]http://*********ru/4423128m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4409816m.jpg[/IMG]


http://yadi.sk/d/0qphFmB63f23a

----------


## energizer70

_Решила сшить себе костюм Клоунессы, смотрела, что народ носит.  Возможно кто-то себя узнает. Спасибо за идеи._

[IMG]http://*********ru/4438376m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4401512m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4398440m.gif[/IMG]

_здесь папка_

http://yadi.sk/d/VGAxr7i63gV0E

----------


## energizer70

_Людмила, спасибо за фото! А шляпа была в комплекте?

Я соорудила себе такую юбку, но тоже приходиться одевать с шароварчиками и вполне смотрится.
_
[IMG]http://*********org/3092212m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lumarus

*energizer70*,  шляпа была, только вот на парик она не налезает.

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********org/3249403m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3214587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_В продолжении темы еще КЛОУНЫ_


http://yadi.sk/d/r04Ai4d03vp54

[IMG]http://*********org/3274743m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3256311m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3245047m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бабка Яга

Очень симпатичные лягушата! Они на резинке прыгают? И что это за сказка?

----------


## Ольга Р.

Вот стр. интересная с детскими школьными пьесами.
http://www.proza.ru/2010/08/01/710

----------

murra V (25.10.2016)

----------


## Ольга Р.

Андрей Гурков - страница, где несколько школьных пьес о войне
http://www.proza.ru/2010/08/01/710

----------


## Ольха

> вот и сама борода


Как здорово! Сама бы ни за что не догадалась так сделать.

----------


## ANNA DAN

[QUOTE=gadalka;4372225]Девочки, моя музыкальная сказка в фото. 

                               Просто дух заняло от такой красоты и такого богатства!!!!!!!!!!  Красота неописуемая!!!!!!!! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!! Столько идей для творчества сразу!!!!!! Так и хочется творить!!!!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2, Уважаемая Елена! Огромная просьба, обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку на сказку "Береги себя сам" mp3 версия, если это возможно. Заранее спасибо!


Лучше было поискать сказку в авторской теме хозяйки сказки .

----------


## Elen2

Кукольный театр ` Настоящая радость` на 36 мин на осеннюю тему

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/31942444

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Веселая, классная музыка к театральным постановкам Геннадия Генгуренко.*
В архиве 27 композиций.


http://yadi.sk/d/PSPOcoBs4XC7G  к репке
http://yadi.sk/d/TtjCTFZX4XC5a  разные

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, обещанные фотки к музыкальной сказке *"СТРАНА ИГРУШЕК"*, сценарий в подтемке "Музыкальные сказки, мюзиклы....."

[IMG]http://*********org/3453642m.jpg[/IMG] ведущие
[IMG]http://*********ru/4508451m.jpg[/IMG] фея игрушек
[IMG]http://*********net/3663020m.jpg[/IMG] танец с игрушками
[IMG]http://*********org/3418826m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4504355m.jpg[/IMG] клоуны
[IMG]http://*********net/3647660m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3415754m.jpg[/IMG] долматинцы
[IMG]http://*********ru/4496163m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3642540m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3458765m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Продолжение.....

[IMG]http://*********ru/4477731m.jpg[/IMG] роботы
[IMG]http://*********net/3613868m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3418829m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4565439m.jpg[/IMG] матрёшки
[IMG]http://*********net/3612192m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3495295m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4533695m.jpg[/IMG] Барби и Кены
[IMG]http://*********net/3649059m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3533182m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Продолжение......

[IMG]http://*********ru/4539826m.jpg[/IMG] котята и мышата
[IMG]http://*********net/3654203m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3493234m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4524466m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3622459m.jpg[/IMG] карапузы
[IMG]http://*********org/3520885m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4576693m.jpg[/IMG] сказочные игрушки
[IMG]http://*********net/3664442m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3488117m.jpg[/IMG] на балу у Золушки
[IMG]http://*********ru/4546997m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Продолжение.....

[IMG]http://*********net/3643962m.jpg[/IMG] колобки
[IMG]http://*********org/3538292m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4522421m.jpg[/IMG] танго кошек
[IMG]http://*********net/3658301m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3511668m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4563380m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3630653m.jpg[/IMG] барбарики
[IMG]http://*********org/3488116m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4544948m.jpg[/IMG] гномики
[IMG]http://*********net/3664444m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gadalka

Продолжение......

[IMG]http://*********org/3538295m.jpg[/IMG] голуби
[IMG]http://*********ru/4581815m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3637820m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3510647m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4555191m.jpg[/IMG] чайки
[IMG]http://*********net/3628604m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3496311m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4548023m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольха

*gadalka*, Наталья, фотографии просто чудо! Костюмы потрясающие!!! Видно, что проделана просто колоссальная работа. *ВЫ МОЛОДЕЦ!*

Скажите, а на центральной стене у вас баннер или это что-то другое?

----------


## marih

> Девочки, обещанные фотки к музыкальной сказке "СТРАНА ИГРУШЕК"


Наталья, какая красота! :Tender:  Чувствуется, какая грандиозная работа была проведена. Как повезло детям!!!

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

gadalka, Наталья, что - то потрясающее!!!!!!!!!!!!! По - хорошему завидую!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## НСА

> Девочки, обещанные фотки к музыкальной сказке "СТРАНА ИГРУШЕК",


Вау, такая красотища!!!!!!!!!!!!! Здорово!!!!!!!! Молодцы!!!!!!!

----------


## Цветик

> Вау, такая красотища!!!!!!!!!!!!! Здорово!!!!!!!! Молодцы!!!!!!!


Присоединяюсь ко всем вышесказанным словам! Тоже восхищаюсь, и понимаю какой это тяжелый труд! БРАВО!

----------


## gadalka

> *gadalka*, Наталья, фотографии просто чудо! Костюмы потрясающие!!! Видно, что проделана просто колоссальная работа. *ВЫ МОЛОДЕЦ!*
> 
> Скажите, а на центральной стене у вас баннер или это что-то другое?


На центральной стене фото обои

----------


## Alexandra_B

Посмотрите моих чудиков.

[IMG]http://*********net/3698913m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3692769m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3680481m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3682529m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3670241m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольха

> Посмотрите моих чудиков.


Здорово! Просто и весело. Возьму себе на заметку.  :040:

----------


## lipa29

Спектакль  театральной  студии   - "Кот - хвастун" по сказке В. Лёвшина.  Сфотографировала детей после спектакля.  Кот был просто супер, очень артистичная девочка! Да и все ребята постарались, показывали спектакль 4 раза, все довольные - и дети, и взрослые зрители родители.

Общая фотография  всех артистов.  [IMG]http://*********net/3710827m.jpg[/IMG]  Кот и пёс.  [IMG]http://*********net/3730282m.jpg[/IMG] 
с зайцами [IMG]http://*********net/3721066m.jpg[/IMG] 
с волком и лисой  [IMG]http://*********net/3706730m.jpg[/IMG] 
с сороками [IMG]http://*********net/3701610m.jpg[/IMG] 
с белкой и бобром  [IMG]http://*********net/3691370m.jpg[/IMG] 
с хвастунами  [IMG]http://*********net/3685226m.jpg[/IMG] 
крокодил  [IMG]http://*********net/3673962m.jpg[/IMG] 
розовая пантера  [IMG]http://*********net/3730285m.jpg[/IMG] 
а  это я, в  Хвастунии  [IMG]http://*********net/3715949m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольха

> Спектакль  театральной  студии   - "Кот - хвастун" по сказке В. Лёвшина.


Галина, фотографии чудесные! Молодцы!!! Очень понравился костюм крокодила.  :Ok: 
А кот и правда, очень артистичный! Даже просто по позе видно, что девочка супер. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## Цветик

> Спектакль  театральной  студии   - "Кот - хвастун" по сказке В. Лёвшина.  Сфотографировала детей после спектакля.  Кот был просто супер, оч


Галиночка, фотографии очень красивые, оформление хорошие, одним словом молодцы! Браво!

----------


## sima

> Спектакль театральной студии - "Кот - хвастун"


Галя, молодец! Знаю, что все было супер!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Тиса

> Сфотографировала детей после спектакля.


Боже, какая красота! Галя, я восхищена фотографиями, как красиво, оригинально, костюмы все понравились, вот бы и сказку посмотреть...

----------


## НСА

> Спектакль театральной студии - "Кот - хвастун" по сказке В. Лёвшина.


Какая прелесть  :Ok:  Такие молодцы!!!!!! 
[IMG]http://*********org/3475142m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

Выпускной по сценарию Пепппи Длинный чулок (Я, Хулиганы и Пеппи)                                                                                                 Дети с завязанными глазами собирают портфель
[IMG]http://*********org/3569117m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3554781m.jpg[/IMG]

Танец с веночками                                                                                                                                                                                           Танец джентельменов
[IMG]http://*********org/3544541m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3596764m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Линси

> "Подарок для солнышка" озвученный кукольный для малышей
> Чудесная, замечательная сказочка!!! А есть у вас еще что-либо подобное?


Для самых маленьких сказка на 10 минут "Зайка именинник" озвученная

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/36747434

----------


## Oksana1984

Очень  нужен этот материал,но скачать не удаётся!!!ПОМОГИТЕ!!!))

----------


## poljanka

> http://narod.ru/disk/64178607001.511...D0%B9.rar.html
> Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"Очень люблю такие спектакли, которые можно провести практически без подготовки. Понравилось и детям и артистам. Авторство не мое.


А можно обновить ссылочку.( Очень люблю медведей с Машами.)

----------


## lenok_64

Сценка, которая вызывает у детей хохот, мы её учили  с двумя мальчишками, но можно и с куклами, привязать можно к любому мероприятию.

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/36995292 Блинчик и Пончик.

----------


## гномик

*ОСЕННИЕ ШАПОЧКИ* 
Интересная идея из поролона
 Искусственные фрукты можно купить  в магазине , а корзинку сплести из поролона.
[IMG]http://*********org/4320642m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/4280707m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## baterflay-13

> Бесподобная интерпретация сказки "Репка"! Сразу оговорюсь - постановка не моя...Была показана на городском фестивале юных талантов, с тех пор с удовольствием включаем в осенние утренники. Посмотрите, послушайте - думаю, вам понравится.






По просьбам в личку обновляю ссылки на сказку "Репка"

видео http://yadi.sk/d/Omkft1vt7WHy2
музыка и текст http://yadi.sk/d/P9NQ93cI5BGCk

----------

lencom2007 (08.09.2017), Muzira (17.10.2017), Милушка (25.07.2016)

----------


## гномик

*Театр всевозможного: От игры до спектакля.* Выпуск 1 (Учебно-методическое пособие с аудиоприложением)

Учебно-методическое пособие по театрализованной деятельности для детей дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста. В пособии предлагается оригинальная технология организации творческой деятельности детей на основе театрализации. Включены упражнения, развивающие внимание, воображение, фантазию, речь и движение. Приложение включает много практических материалов: игр, упражнений, стихов и сценариев. К пособию прилагается 2 CD. Адресовано педагогам дошкольных учреждений, учителям начальной школы, педагогам дополнительного образования, гувернерам и родителям
[IMG]http://*********org/4271695m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

*Улашенко Н.Б. - Организация театрализованной деятельности.* Младшая группа
[IMG]http://*********org/4296261m.jpg[/IMG]
Данное пособие содержит практический материал по организации театрализованной деятельности в младшей группе детского сада. Пособие адресовано воспитателям ДОУ, музыкальным работникам, педагогам дополнительного образования, родителям. 
http://files.mail.ru/FE56DBC6F7AE493FA9DE3DED9E9A4D7B

----------


## гномик

*Улашенко Н.Б. - Организация театрализованной деятельности.* Средняя группа

[IMG]http://*********org/4262469m.jpg[/IMG]
Данное пособие содержит практический материал по организации театрализованной деятельности в средней группе детского сада. Представленные автором разработки праздничных мероприятий помогают раскрыть певческие, танцевальные, артистические способности дошкольников. Пособие адресовано воспитателям ДОУ, музыкальным работникам, педагогам дополнительного образования, родителям.

----------


## гномик

> Театр всевозможного: От игры до спектакля. Выпуск 1 (Учебно-методическое пособие с аудиоприложением)


http://rusfolder.com/37495511
http://files.mail.ru/2A0E9A7A6A5A4847A32B3580AF1CA270

----------


## Музыкант38

> *Улашенко Н.Б. - Организация театрализованной деятельности.* Средняя группа
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/4262469m.jpg[/IMG]
> Данное пособие содержит практический материал по организации театрализованной деятельности в средней группе детского сада. Представленные автором разработки праздничных мероприятий помогают раскрыть певческие, танцевальные, артистические способности дошкольников. Пособие адресовано воспитателям ДОУ, музыкальным работникам, педагогам дополнительного образования, родителям.


Наташа,пишет "Файл не найден".. :Meeting:

----------


## гномик

> Улашенко Н.Б. - Организация театрализованной деятельности. Средняя группа


Cейчас перезагружу.
наконец то получилось ?????????
http://rusfolder.com/37496230

*М. И. Родина, А. И. Буренина - Кукляндия*. Учебно-методическое пособие по театрализованной деятельности
[IMG]http://*********org/4321872m.jpg[/IMG]
http://rusfolder.com/37496626

----------


## гномик

Пособие по театрализованной деятельности предлагает авторскую систему работы с детьми, направленную на воспитание коммуникативной культуры, эффективного развития речи и творческих способностей у дошкольников. В пособие включено описание оборудования театральной студии, оригинальных кукол, атрибутов, а также обоснование системы работы с детьми и обширный игровой репертуар, который может использоваться и как тренинг на занятиях, и как материал для проведения досугов и театрализованных представлений.
Для воспитателей и музыкальных руководителей ДОУ, учителей начальных классов, педагогов дополнительного образования, логопедов и психологов. [IMG]http://*********org/4321872m.jpg[/IMG]
Это диск (книга выше)  http://rusfolder.com/37496988





*Улашенко Н.Б. - Организация театрализованной деятельности.* старшая группа

[IMG]http://*********org/4306539m.jpg[/IMG] http://rusfolder.com/37497373

----------


## poljanka

> http://narod.ru/disk/64178607001.511...D0%B9.rar.html
> Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"Очень люблю такие спектакли, которые можно провести практически без подготовки. Понравилось и детям и артистам. Авторство не мое.


не удалось посмотреть Ваше авторство... удалён файл...поделитесь ещё разочек

----------


## pe103400

> Хочу поделиться своим *планом Театрального кружка.*
> http://dump.ru/file/3274945
> 
> А это из творческого отчета.
> http://dump.ru/file/2532158


Татьяна Алексеевна, пожалуйста киньте ссылочку еще раз, а то эта не открывается. Очень нужен план Театрального кружка. Спасибо

----------


## Tata74

цветы сделаны из гофрированной бумаги [IMG]http://*********org/4338315m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/4327051m.jpg[/IMG],[IMG]http://*********org/4330123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сара705

*Tata74*, а стебельки из чего? Это ткань?

----------


## нинчик

а мы делали вот такие шары http://*********org/4355797.jpg и наша скромненькая стенкаhttp://*********org/4341461.jpg

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Рыскав по просторах интернета, набрела на интересную идею с театром ног. 
http://files.mail.ru/69AEDC83437B4050B3B847EBA2A84B95
К сожалению было выставлено только фото с котами. Чуть позже в ютубе появилось видео танца колен "Коротышки" (человечки). Видео попытаюсь выставить ( к моему стыду - самане знаю как, не умею), буду сейчас пробовать.
Идейка мне показалась прикольной, вот и решила сама сделать таких котов и на методоъединении заведующих и методистов города выступить с подобным номером. Вот такие коты у меня получились. 





Должно быть видео танца колен "Коротышки".
http://files.mail.ru/29806B03D60846D8BE773EF5EB92F62E

----------


## Валя Муза

> набрела на интересную идею с театром ног.


Спасибо большое! Симпатичные коты! И видео получилось загрузить. А есть у кого-нибудь эта песенка о коротышках?

----------


## Lara

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4225758 (5-ое видео)
Кажется, с моей лёгкой руки (или ноги :Derisive: ) на нашем форуме появились "Коротышки". Очень приятно, что они совершенствуются  :Ok: 



> А есть у кого-нибудь эта песенка о коротышках?


Вот ссылочка на песенку "Коротышки"
http://yadi.sk/d/uPNKOXnu8Wy3q

----------

Елена Эрнст (29.08.2016)

----------


## Мурава

Ребятки, подскажите, здесь есть где-нибудь как делать детский грим пошагово?

----------


## energizer70

_В этой книге, например, все понятно_

[IMG]http://*********su/3157143m.jpg[/IMG]

http://yadi.sk/d/aMDFDRlX8hocP

----------


## Мурава

Спасибо! Я еще покопалась в разделе Аниматорская - там тоже много интересного нашлось! Я не художник, тут учиться надо!

----------


## гномик

По просьбе Обновляю "Театр всевозможного"  http://files.mail.ru/C2F8ACB1DDA24E7EB9EC6BE527DA4924

----------


## Татьяна 1970

> Уважаемая Татьяна! Я очень люблю театрализацию. хочу с вами поделиться своими наработками,  на этой ссылке  http://files.mail.ru/EPFJX6
>  моя  авторская программа  "Удивительные превращения для отличного настроения". Конечно я её сократила, но оставила основное, цели, задачи, содержание и приложение: перспективные планы, план работы с родителями и профильными специалистами, свои разные разработки, утренники, игры и т.д. Может что-то пригодиться. Буду рада если помогла вам.


Вы не могли бы обновить ссылки или прислать мне на почту. Я только начинаю работать с малышами и Ваш опыт мне бы очень помог. За ранее благодарна.

----------


## Зайцева Людмила

Пожалуйста обновите ссылочку на музыку! Сказочка супер.

----------


## musa

> По просьбе Обновляю "Театр всевозможного"


К сожалению,у меня так и не открывается :Tu:

----------


## Светославна

> http://files.mail.ru/NECXLF - Перспектива по "Гармонии" (составляла сама).


Обновите ссылку,пожалуйста!

----------


## NilaI

> Можно к Вам обратиться с просьбой обновить ссылку по "Спору овощей", который Вы выставляли в этом разделе:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4463053


Обновила, смотрите вот здесь.
http://files.mail.ru/25A5CD04EC5547F5A1FEA47963F3771C

----------


## energizer70

_Понадобились тучки, собрала с инета_ 

[IMG]http://*********su/3341590m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3339542m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3329302m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3332374m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3330326m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3320086m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3318038m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3312918m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3313942m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3305750m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3296534m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3299606m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3288342m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3292438m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3278102m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3283222m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3281174m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3282198m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Осень золотая 

_

[IMG]http://*********su/3277102m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3282222m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3340577m.jpg[/IMG]

_все в папке_

http://yadi.sk/d/UhShnL289W5RY

----------


## energizer70

_Лягушата_

[IMG]http://*********su/3296549m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3294501m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3298597m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3291429m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3290405m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3277093m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3281189m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3340580m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3324196m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3311908m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3310884m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3304740m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3302692m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3305764m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3296548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3277092m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3282212m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/3334439m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3340583m.jpg[/IMG]

_И где-то еще в этой темке есть лягушки_

----------


## a_k_gib

> По этой ссылке http://www.rybso.ru/info/teacheryear...novikova.htm#s расположен прекрасный и богатейший материал по театрализованной деятельности *Новиковой Татьяны Васильевны.* Её тема: *Театральная деятельность как один из способов социализации личности младшего школьника*.
> Представлена Программа по театрализованной деятельности, состоящая из следующих разделов:
> *Введение 
> 
> Глава 1. Театральная деятельность как один из способов социализации личности младших школьников 
>    1.1. Роль театральной деятельности в развитии младших школьников
>    1.2. Обоснование выбора темы курса
>    1.3. Место курса «Театральная мастерская» в школьном образовании 
>    1.4. Общая характеристика программы «Театральная мастерская»
> ...


Обновляю ссылку (по просьбе в личку) http://edu.rybadm.ru/info/teacheryear/2008/novikova.htm

----------


## energizer70

_К осени_

[IMG]http://*********su/3280735m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3340126m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## anna1983

> Девочки, спектакль "Про репку" ставила с детьми с помощью кукол-ПРЫГУНКОВ, которые шили с воспитателями сами. Прыгунки, это кукла на резинке, придумала их М.И. Родина. 
>  СКАЗКА ПРО РЕПКУ


а можно музыку . спасибо.

----------

zolotaya (26.05.2018), Елена_дор75 (17.03.2018), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2 , такие замечательные театры, а скачать не получается. Загрузите, пожалуйста, через другой обменник.


*Настольный театр. Маша и три медведя* 
Год издания / Номер: 2010 / 1 
Издательство: ЗАО `Издательство`Газетный мир` 
Формат: PDF 
Страниц: 12 
Язык: Русский 

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/31141928


*НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `ТРИ МЕДВЕДЯ`* 

Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/24795365

----------


## Tasya835

> Здравствуйте, девочки!! Предлагаю свой вариант "Стрекозы и муравья". Я его делаю со своим театральным кружком как драматизацию. Будем показывать для всех групп детского сада в сентябре. только музыку еще не подобрала. http://files.mail.ru/UITUZI


Обновите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ссылочку! Заранее благодарю

----------


## solnet

Лена, держи театры на яндексе: 



> Настольный театр. Маша и три медведя 
> 
> НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР `ТРИ МЕДВЕДЯ`


http://yadi.sk/d/PlexwjVcANWX5 
Лена, второй что-то не грузится... но пробую...

----------


## dasha_bene

http://files.mail.ru/0625EE90DFD04663A6F640B4AFA684CF ловите!

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3556162m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3546946m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3597125m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3602245m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3568453m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3559237m.jpg[/IMG]

_Лошадка_

http://houseofsoviets.ru/handmade/igrushechnaya-loshad/

----------


## energizer70

_Скачала совсем недавно_ 

Игровые занятия с куклами для детей раннего возраста
Детский сад № 2575, СВАО г. Москвы
Цель занятий: познакомить детей с разными кукольными персонажами.

http://yadi.sk/d/93m-4ZmsBLWVm

----------

jarinka (11.06.2016)

----------


## oxsamit15

http://*********su/3598039.jpg http://*********su/3590871.jpghttp://...su/3545815.jpg http://*********su/3575510.jpg http://*********su/3557078.jpg

----------


## oxsamit15

[IMG]http://*********su/3590889.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3566313.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3557097.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4590969m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oxsamit15

[IMG]http://*********org/4615544.jpg[/IMG]    http://*********org/4619640.jpghttp:/...rg/4599160.jpg

----------


## muzik

> ЭТО МОИ АЛЁНУШКИ, УЖЕ 2 ГОДА ПОДРЯД НА "УРА" ТАНЦУЕМ !!


КЛАСС !!! А из чего личико. Очень оригинально и красиво .

----------


## oxsamit15

Спасибо  muzik!Это лица платковых кукол, они из поролона.Я сделала им щечки попышнее методом надреза поролона пополам  в и вложила в разрез кусочки  мелкого оставшегося поролона, затем края сшила.Губки из материала , а глаза вырезала и комбинировала из  цветного  картона с белым ,затем клеила.Лицу придала розовенький фон обычной акварелькой, а на щечках погуще накрасила,носик вытягивала с внутренней стороны кусочек поролона,предварительно сделав надрез. Волосы нитки для вязания.  http://*********su/1969481.htm

----------


## Чара

> _Скачала совсем недавно_ 
> 
> Игровые занятия с куклами для детей раннего возраста
> Детский сад № 2575, СВАО г. Москвы
> Цель занятий: познакомить детей с разными кукольными персонажами.
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/93m-4ZmsBLWVm


Спасибо,посмотрела.Да-да-да...Видимо, кукольный театр им ещё рано?

----------


## ola21

По многочисленным просьбам обновляю ссылочку на файл "Диагностика развития детей старшего дошкольного возраста в процессе театрализованной деятельности" под редакцией 
Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой.http://files.mail.ru/D7E3F9444308425D8A3C7536CEEE8E68

----------


## ola21

Всем доброго дня! В этом году в нашем городе проводится конкурс театральных уголков. Я побывала на районном смотре, делюсь с Вами фото - презентацией. Очень много идей!!! здесь Вы увидите декорации, куклы, макеты, различные виды театров, думаю , материал будет полезен и вдохновит ВСЕХ ВАС на изготовление театральных шедевров!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile3: http://files.mail.ru/D14976A31DC24F7A91AA0484B77ECB70

----------


## energizer70

_Ростовые куклы своими руками изготовление_ 

http://www.rostovajakukla.com/stati/blog

----------


## energizer70

_СНЕГОВИКИ из просторов_

[IMG]http://*********su/3737694m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3740766m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3794001m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3786833m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3788881m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3782737m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3761233m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3767377m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3754065m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3755089.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3756113m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3746897m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3744849m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********su/3742801m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3739729m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3795024m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3794000m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/3800144m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3786832m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3784784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

Констюм Лошадки( как раз в год Лошади :Grin: )  Шитье

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Еще  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Ленти

> Констюм Лошадки( как раз в год Лошади) Шитье
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!
> http://odnoklassniki.ru/ideas.handma...52156933144663
> 
> 
> Еще
> Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!
> http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/ideas.ha...cs/-1952130619


СПАСИБО за лошадку!!! Как много там всего интересного!!!

----------


## Раиса2001

Мы в д\саду на празднике "Прощание с Летом" показали спектакль "Как  Алёнка пасла Гусёнка" (не кукольный театр, а взрослые наряжались). Прошло очень интересно (особенно сцены, где Лиса бегает с кастрюлей на голове),
было весело. Спасибо тем, кто сочиняет и тем, кто выставляет такие сценарии на форуме!

Хочу дополнить своё сообщение. Сценарий кукольного театра "Как Алёнка пасла Гусёнка" выложила на этом сайте ВЖИК из Донецка, пост 192 от 13.09.2013, стр. 13.

----------


## Grosmat

Варежковый театр по песенке " Елочка стояла" Идею взяла из журнала "Музыкальный руководитель"

[IMG]http://*********net/3990525m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/3991549m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Татиана 65 (12.06.2016)

----------


## Капитан Флинт

*ola21*, антивирус (Dr. Web) блокирует ссылку.

----------


## veter-koteyka

[IMG]http://*********ru/4881111m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4864727m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4851415m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ленти

_Схемы вырезания снежинок_ 
[IMG]http://*********net/3934910m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

_Лошадки - пони - кони_

[IMG]http://*********su/3901149m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3907293m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3904221m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3895005m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3898077m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3885789m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/4977103m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4967887m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4971983m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4958671m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4950479m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4951503m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********ru/4944335m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4939215m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4925903m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4931023m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4917711m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4919759m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4980174m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4965838m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MakaRock

[IMG]http://*********su/3940197m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lusik

Хочу поделиться вот такой многофункциональной и мобильной ширмой.[IMG]http://*********net/4235553m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4194593m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4251936m.jpg[/IMG]http://[IMG]http://*********net/4225312m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Пьесы к празднику `Мамин день`: `Как зайчата маму искали`, `Маленькая мама`, `Как медведица искала своих медвежат` http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/21579493

----------

SSVETLANA (01.01.2016)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/4246616m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4244568m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4247640m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4237400m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4236376m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4241496m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4239448m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4229208m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Нашла оформление на 23 февраля

[IMG]http://*********net/4611988m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lalanya

Интересная  сказка-КОЛОБОК,очень  необычная,детям  понравилось....http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/39919095

----------


## Nich Tanya

[QUOTE=viculy;4605577]Здравствуйте!Готовясь к весеннему развлечению,нашла в ин-те милую песенку "Баба Яга"Только эта -добрая и совсем не страшная....
  "Я ,бывало,баньку истоплю.
   Я.бывало,кашей накормлю,
   И дам клубочек ниток на дорожку,
   За что же не любят Бабку-Ёжку....."

http://files.mail.ru/856AF2A3A3E84BCBB2D41E7C8D048A2B[/QUOT

*У меня эту песню воспитатель пела на Новогоднем утреннике. Она настолько эмоционально это сделала, что в небольшом зале родители (особенно папы) кричали: "Браво!"        Присоединяюсь к автору письма, и тоже советую прослушать песню!*

----------

viculy (25.10.2017)

----------


## гномик

оформление к выпуску
[IMG]http://*********net/4974705m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4976753m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4964465m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4958321m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4961393m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гномик

еще оформление
[IMG]http://*********net/4953201m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4943985m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4949118m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4925553m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4921457m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Danon

[IMG]http://*********org/5177753m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такая арка у меня получилась к 8 марта:)

А это украшение зала на выпуск в прошлом году делала:)

[IMG]http://*********org/5241240m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> еще оформление


очень красиво))))))))

----------


## veter-koteyka

_Приглянулись облака. Можно использовать для оформления, можно - как индивидуальный атрибут для игр и творческого фантазирования._

[IMG]http://*********org/5227699.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/5233843.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/5231795.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/5212339.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/5194931.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/5201075.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерия Михальчук

В этом году придумали вот такое оформление центральной стены в музыкальном зале на Новый год))))Получилось великолепно))
http://u.jimdo.com/www64/o/s351c2e2f...humb/image.jpg
http://u.jimdo.com/www64/o/s351c2e2f...humb/image.jpg
http://u.jimdo.com/www64/o/s351c2e2f...humb/image.jpg
http://u.jimdo.com/www64/o/s351c2e2f...humb/image.jpg
Также не мало видов оформлений на праздники в ДОУ вы может найти на нашем сайте музыкального руководителя, а также много другой информации, будем рады видеть Вас на нашем сайте - www.muz-ruk-polazna.jimdo.com

----------


## вера денисенко

*veter-koteyka*, спасибо вам за облака)))) мы меня на толкнули на прекрасную идею))))

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

> Посмотрите моих чудиков.
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/3698913m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/3692769m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/3680481m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/3682529m.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Очень интересно Возьму на заметку. Это ведь перчатки?

----------

marina111 (14.06.2016)

----------


## MakaRock

Костюмы для мажореток-барабанщиц:
[IMG]http://*********net/5456606m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/5462750m.png[/IMG]
Выкройки:
[IMG]http://*********net/5502686m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## о-ля-ля

http://files.mail.ru/C02041A728854829AB1C16DAC21AF076
Здесь два варианта мягкой игрушки Ворона

----------


## oxsamit15

:Tu:

----------


## Elen2

Кукольный театр для малышей : `Катюшкины игрушки` 


http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/40482281

----------


## Линси

Нашла  озвученные сказки для малышей, автор к сожалению не указан.
"КУРОЧКА РЯБА"

[IMG]http://*********org/5662062m.jpg[/IMG]

ссылка  https://yadi.sk/d/9gm_kMVeTeUfr

----------


## Линси

Ещё сказка озвученная "КОЛОБОК"

[IMG]http://*********org/5646702m.png[/IMG]

ссылка  https://yadi.sk/d/Xfs9WsbATeUf4

----------


## Ларонька

Красивенькая и миленькая кошечка!!!

----------


## гномик

Книга Кукольный театр в детском саду.
http://muz-ruk.ucoz.ru/forum/5-805-1#810
В пособие вошли сценарии с нотным приложением для детей 2-7 лет.

----------


## Баха

> *СПОР ОВОЩЕЙ*
> с музыкой и картинками (можно использовать для масок-шапочек или для кукольного спектакля на палочку)
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/2544744m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2525288m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2502760m.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/2GE9XP


 обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку

----------


## Tata74

> а стебельки из чего? Это ткань?


Да, это кусочек капрона, просто нужно было срочно к приёмке что-то изобразить

----------


## 070165

> Девочки, ищу кукольный (озвученный)спектакль ко дню Знаний. Помогите, кто может...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5b1e30b...0%98%D0%99.rar

----------

elena_vrn (19.07.2016), oksi7771 (05.09.2017), solnet (22.08.2016), МарСух (16.06.2016), Пономарёва Александра (13.10.2017), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Ярик

Обновите пожалуйста ссылку на сказку "РЕПКА",ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛАСЬ! :Ok:

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Сообщение от lipa29 Посмотреть сообщение 

Музыкально - театрализованное представление по "Детскому альбому" Чайковского

Очень прошу,  обновите еще раз ссылку.

----------


## Мелодия69

Мне муж вот такую будет делать. Высоту можно любую сделать, но я где-то слышала, что 1м 70см самое то для кукольного театра.Ширма  легко разбирается и лёгкая. Идею  я подсмотрела у нас на форуме,только  в каком разделе не помню. Поищите, там всё подробно описано.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6051277m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------

Shamanaika (05.01.2017)

----------


## muzik

Интересно кто то придумал , легко и быстро .

----------


## energizer70

_Дети глазами кукол_

Цикл «Дети глазам кукол» погружает зрителя в мир кукольного театра и рассказывает о его особенностях. Первый фильм – «Академия Петрушки». Здесь речь идет об уличном театре-балагане,  главный актер которого – незадачливый простачок, вечно попадающий в нелепые ситуации. Дети не только живо реагируют на все его приключения, но и принимают в представлении самое активное участие. Второй фильм под названием «Госпожа Тень» рассказывает о жизни кукол вне сцены. У зрителей появляется уникальная возможность заглянуть за кулисы Театра кукол им. С.В. Образцова и увидеть, как делаются куклы, как они хранятся и как с ними работают профессионалы. Ну а в третьем фильме кукловоды делятся секретами своего мастерства.

http://www.ivi.ru/watch/deti_glazami...4#genre_id=119

http://www.ivi.ru/watch/deti_glazami_kukol/90695

http://www.ivi.ru/watch/deti_glazami_kukol/90696

----------

solnet (22.08.2016)

----------


## energizer70

> жаль, ссылочка не рабочая((


_Одежда для сцены. Идеи собрала с инета. Ссылку повторила._

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/41748981

[IMG]http://*********ru/5872388m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/5870340m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ИРита

*Интересно кто то придумал , легко и быстро .*
Придумала  Таня Кошка, в разделе Детские праздники  Кукольный театр там многоинтересного и полезного можно посмотреть

----------


## energizer70

[IMG]http://*********org/6072465m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6079633m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6070417m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6077585m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/6075537m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6068369m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/6066321m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********net/6097035m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6094987m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Костюмы цветов 

[IMG]http://*********net/6096011m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6099083m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6154378m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6153354m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/6159498m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6146186m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6147210m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6145162m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Елочка [IMG]http://*********net/6150282m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6151306m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6149258m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6139018m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Лягушка  [IMG]http://*********net/6136970m.jpg[/IMG]
Пчелка  [IMG]http://*********net/6143114m.jpg[/IMG]
Царевич [IMG]http://*********net/6141066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Для Принцессы Конфетки подойдет  [IMG]http://*********net/6127754m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6133898m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6131850m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## veter-koteyka

> [IMG]http://*********net/6149258m.jpg[/IMG]


 :Ok: 
Интересно, из чего иголки сделаны?

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Интересно, из чего иголки сделаны?


девочки, а мне кажется. что есть такие "тряпочки-салфеточки" для мойки машины в магазинах "все по одной цене", они как рукавички и разных цветов, на спинке у ёжика видно, "что иголки" скроены из нескольких таких тряпочек.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Все очень просто! Из поролона узенько вырезаны и посажены на клей, предварительно покрасить черным с белыми кончиками. Мы так делали. Ну посидеть конечно надо, чтоб приклеилось.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> http://narod.ru/disk/64178607001.511...D0%B9.rar.html
> Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"Очень люблю такие спектакли, которые можно провести практически без подготовки. Понравилось и детям и артистам. Авторство не мое.


Девушки, кто успел скачать,  нельзя ли  вновь  ссылочку  получить  или в  личке списаться?  Спасибо  всем  большое!С утра не могу  уйти из темы)))

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

> Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"


Можно,пожалуйста , и мне ссылку на этот спектакль... :Aga:

----------


## sovetik

> была у меня в детстве любимая пластинка НОВЫЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ КОЛОБКА.  Там колобка и Петушка хотели съесть Баба Яга, Соловей-разбойник и Змей-Горыныч. Песни там обалденные! Помню до сих пор... но петь не умею. 
> Ищу мр3 этой сказки. Нигде нет... одну нашла - но там страшные помехи - шуршание иглы об пластинку.
> Может быть здесь мне кто-то поможет?


может быть уже вы нашли сказку,но мне вот только попалось на глаза ваше сообщение. вот по ссылке пройдите на сайт, там много вариантов. есть в чистой записи.  http://mp3tune.net/baza/Сказка%20на%20новый%20лад

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (08.07.2016), Варвара.гомель (06.06.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

*Кукольный спектакль* 
по мотивам белорусской народной сказки «Пых» 

_Автор сценария: Екатерина Будко
Подборка музыки: Екатерина Будко_

https://yadi.sk/d/EJwHQbHocCLfd

[IMG]http://*********org/6228648m.png[/IMG]

----------

Варвара.гомель (06.06.2016), лядова (01.05.2016)

----------


## natalia100

[QUOTE=мила 35;4520371]http://narod.ru/disk/64178607001.511...D0%B9.rar.html
Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"Очень люблю такие спектакли, которые можно провести практически без подготовки. Понравилось и детям и артистам. Авторство не мое.[/QUOTE

Обновите, пожалуйста ссылочку. Очень, очень нужен этот спектакль

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мое оформление на осенние праздники
[IMG]http://*********net/6106733m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6110829m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6097517m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irina55

> Мое оформление на осенние праздники



Спасибо за такое красивое оформление. Скажите, а Осень нарисовали сами или где то покупали? Осень - красавица! Картинки все очень красивые.

----------


## muzik

> Мое оформление на осенние праздники


Очень интересно и нежно .

----------


## skomorox

[quote="natalia100;4923829"]


> http://narod.ru/disk/64178607001.511...D0%B9.rar.html
> Кукольный спектакль с озвучкой "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ"Очень люблю такие спектакли, которые можно провести практически без подготовки. Понравилось и детям и артистам. Авторство не мое.[/QUOTE
> 
> Обновите, пожалуйста ссылочку. Очень, очень нужен этот спектакль


Да блин, уже столько просьб тут было, от нескольких человек - так никто и не дал этот спектакль про Машу и Медведя с озвучкой! Не заходит, видимо, человек больше в эту тему, вот и не видит просьб. А тем, кому дали этот спектакль, - тоже не торопятся поделиться с "сотоварищи". :Tu:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Спасибо за отзыв! Мишку, грибы рисовала. А остальное печатала. Я сейчас уже ничего почти не рисую. Беру картинки большого разрешения и распечатываю на цветном принтере ( у нас отделы есть с большими аппаратами - на большие листы ватмана.) Если надо увеличить - разрезаю картинку пополам, а бывает и на 4 части ( смотря что), печатаю, а потом их склеиваю. Все картинки с инета беру.  У нас частный сад, заведующая на оформление шарами ничего не дает. Только может на семинар раскошелиться.Вот и приходится выкручиваться.Придумываю и оформляю всегда я - никому не доверяю ( все равно воспитатели сделают не по моему)  :Meeting:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Костюмы БЕРЕЗКИ
[IMG]http://*********net/6203831m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6201783m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6207927m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6205879m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6195639m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6196663m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лилия79

В этом году я так оформила музыкальный зал. Спасибо форуму за идею.
[IMG]http://*********net/6203650m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6197506m.jpg[/IMG]
и мои музыкальные грибочки  
[IMG]http://*********net/6186242m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## muzik

> и мои музыкальные грибочки


А из чего делали грибочки ? Как настоящие .

----------


## мила 35

https://yadi.sk/d/cQehGrGDcLAwe
"МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" с озвучкой. Извиняюсь, что не сразу откликнулась, в темке давненько не была. Пользуйтесь с удовольствием!

----------

лядова (01.05.2016)

----------


## Лилия79

> А из чего делали грибочки ? Как настоящие .


Ножки грибочков - бутылочки из-под йогурта, а шляпки шили из ткани (внутри поролон).

----------


## skomorox

> https://yadi.sk/d/cQehGrGDcLAwe
> "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" с озвучкой. Извиняюсь, что не сразу откликнулась, в темке давненько не была. Пользуйтесь с удовольствием!


 :Yahoo:  Спасибо от всех!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Костюмы жилеты для овощей и фруктов  с магазина в Москве (13 шт)
(в папке адрес и как добраться) Можно и самим сшить.
[IMG]http://*********net/6163636m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6160564m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6166708m.jpg[/IMG] и другие

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/42158751

----------


## Ледок

> В этом году я так оформила музыкальный зал. Спасибо форуму за идею.
> 
> и мои музыкальные грибочки


Очень стильно оформлен зал.  Грибочки чудесны!

Молодцы!!!

----------


## Ледок

> Для Принцессы Конфетки подойдет  [IMG]http://*********net/6127754m.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********net/6133898m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/6131850m.jpg[/IMG]


Огромное спасибо за идею!!!

----------


## alla-mus

> "Капризка"





> "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" с озвучкой. И





> по сказке О. Емельяновой.


СПАСИБО! И поклон всем до земли! Такие замечательные сказки!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Для МОРСКОЙ темы
Морские коньки
[IMG]http://*********net/6221678m.jpg[/IMG] 
Медузы
[IMG]http://*********net/6219630m.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********net/6225774.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/6222702.jpg[/IMG] 
Осьминоги [IMG]http://*********net/6223726m.jpg[/IMG]
Морская звезда
[IMG]http://*********net/6176622m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

skripka666 (14.03.2017), Елена М (30.11.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Для ТАРАНТЕЛЛЫ

[IMG]http://*********net/6211438m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6217582m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6214510m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Для СЛАДКОЙ темы
Зефир 
[IMG]http://*********net/6204270m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6203246m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6208366m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6209390m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6206318m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

КОНФЕТКИ  (собрала все вместе)
[IMG]http://*********net/6196078m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6197102m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6194030m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6200174m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6198126m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6199150m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6188910m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6186862m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6191982m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6193006m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Конфетная принцесса
[IMG]http://*********net/6179694m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/6182766m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6222689m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6223713m.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/6216545m.jpg[/IMG]
 Костюм к шапке конфеты (выше) [IMG]http://*********net/6212449m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6205281m.jpg[/IMG]
Пряничные гномики [IMG]http://*********net/6183790m.jpg[/IMG] 

Сахарные зайки
 (Ирочки Сирин)
[IMG]http://*********net/6172526m.jpg[/IMG]
Чупа Чупсы   [IMG]http://*********net/6170478m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Дополнение к ЛЯГУШКАМ
[IMG]http://*********net/6167406m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6214497m.jpg[/IMG]
Мышка
[IMG]http://*********net/6165358m.jpg[/IMG]
Улитки
[IMG]http://*********net/6220641m.jpg[/IMG]
Самба
[IMG]http://*********net/6221665m.jpg[/IMG]

Ковбои
[IMG]http://*********net/6218593m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6224737m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

КУКЛЫ

[IMG]http://*********net/6189921m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6179681m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6180705m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6183777m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6183777m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6181729m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6169441m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6170465m.png[/IMG]

----------

Елена М (30.11.2016)

----------


## гномик

Девочки. помогите с костюмом жонглера (ДЕВОЧКИ), Спасибо всем , кто откликнется!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мышинная тема
[IMG]http://*********net/6181735m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6182759m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6171495m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6172519m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Хлопушки (оптом  :Taunt: )

[IMG]http://*********net/6170471m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6176615m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6173543m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6174567m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6163303m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6164327m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6162279m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6167399m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6168423m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********net/6169446m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6170470m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6175590m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6176614m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6173542m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6174566m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6164326m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6162278m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6165350m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6220665m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## annapenko

Вот такие костюмы были сшиты у нас к сказке " Три поросенка".

[IMG]http://*********ru/6240814m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/6265390m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/6433544m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Змейки

[IMG]http://*********net/6220660m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6225780m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6223732m.jpg[/IMG]

Обезьяны
[IMG]http://*********net/6213492m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6210420m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6217588m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6215540m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Разбойницы
[IMG]http://*********net/6204276m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6203252m.jpg[/IMG]

Мушкетеры
[IMG]http://*********net/6206324m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6196084m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6194036m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6200180m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Короли, Королевы, принцессы

[IMG]http://*********net/6188916m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6189940m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6190964m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6180724m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6177652m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6181748m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Пираты

[IMG]http://*********net/6170484m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6175604m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6173556m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6163316m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6161268m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6162292m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/6167412m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6168436m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA

[IMG]http://*********net/6165364m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6166388m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6220663m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6221687m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6219639m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6224759m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6225783m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/6205303m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6212471m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/6211447m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Natyka

Ирочка, может быть Вы можете дать новую ссылочку на озвучку "Гусенка", а то старая уже не рабртает. Буду очень благодарна. Наталия г.Рига

Ой, я не знаю как тут вопросы задавать)))) Думала это человеку в личку уходит))) Может быть у кого-то другого есть озвучка спектакля "Гусенок"?




> Где-то в этой темке был сценарий спектакля "Гусенок". Это интерактивный спектакль. Спасибо автору, который выложил этот спектакль он действительно очень интересный. Мы записали фанеру с помощью которой спектакль могут показывать 2 человека, хотя персонажей шесть. Вот ссылка на фанеру http://files.mail.ru/31KCR0


Это я про этого "Гусенка"

----------


## краля

Девочки, очень интересная и красивая презентация про разные виды театра https://yadi.sk/d/pMb-mKiecwqrj

----------


## краля

Девочки., извините, ссылка не та.Вот эту откройтеhttps://yadi.sk/d/scEJNQ06cyJyw

----------


## краля

Извините, вот нужнаяhttps://yadi.sk/d/MGhKHoyNcyPMp

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Извините, вот нужнаяhttps://yadi.sk/d/MGhKHoyNcyPMp


К сожалению, по ссылке вот это: 
Ничего не найдено
Возможно, владелец удалил файлы или закрыл к ним доступ.
А может быть, вам досталась ссылка с опечаткой.

----------


## annova

> Обновлённая ссылка!
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/AB875BBDD9694F9AA130C7B143F114C0


А можно пожалуйста обновить ссылочку!!! Заранее благодарю!

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Делала кукольный на экологическую тему по просьбе нашего эколога, смикшировала некоторые фрагменты мультиков. Звук не качественный, но детки смотрели с интересом
"Солнце-ветер-туча-камень"
фонограмма
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/addc83e...0%AC%20%20.rar

----------

NikTanechka (02.04.2016), Парина (14.03.2018)

----------


## Lenylya

Очень симпатичные, спасибо, ещё немного есть времени сделать.

----------


## MakaRock

Вот какая "Козочка" была у меня на новогоднем празднике:
[IMG]http://*********net/6326692m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Вот такой цветок мы сделали для постановки сказки Дюймовочка...DSC02286.JPG.html


*Обновите пожалуйста ссылочку, очень нужно!*

----------


## annapenko

> Девочки! Спасибо за отзыв! Мишку, грибы рисовала. А остальное печатала. Я сейчас уже ничего почти не рисую. Беру картинки большого разрешения и распечатываю на цветном принтере ( у нас отделы есть с большими аппаратами - на большие листы ватмана.) Если надо увеличить - разрезаю картинку пополам, а бывает и на 4 части ( смотря что), печатаю, а потом их склеиваю. Все картинки с инета беру.  У нас частный сад, заведующая на оформление шарами ничего не дает. Только может на семинар раскошелиться.Вот и приходится выкручиваться.Придумываю и оформляю всегда я - никому не доверяю ( все равно воспитатели сделают не по моему)


Спасибо, очень интересный вариант оформления. Надо попробовать!

----------


## energizer70

_Муха- цокотуха_

[IMG]http://*********su/4961444m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4949156m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4941988m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4937892m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4924580m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4915364m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4972711m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4977831m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4969639m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/4963495m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татиана 65

Костюм Козы- Дерезы. Рога сделаны из крученой проволоки, а сверху обтянуты трикотажем.[IMG]http://*********su/5154202m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5147034m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oxsamit15

из серии "Алёнушки" куклы по национальности http://*********su/5171191.jpg http://*********su/5129207.jpg http://*********su/5121015.jpg

----------


## Елена Чурикова

Ваши ссылки не открываются.

----------


## Раиса2001

> Мое оформление на осенние праздники


Люда,   а   если   убрать   множество   листьев,   то   картина   будет   элегантнее,  и  сразу    станут    выразительными   Осень  и  медведь   с   ёжиком.   ИМХО.

----------


## veter-koteyka

> ...то картина будет элегантнее, и сразу станут выразительными Осень и медведь с ёжиком...


 :Blink: 

*Раиса2001*, на вкус и цвет, как говорится... :Meeting:

----------


## Раиса2001

> Раиса2001, на вкус и цвет, как говорится...


Галина,  именно   поэтому  я  написала    ИМХО,  что   означает   "я   так   думаю,   на   мой  взгляд".
Нам   советы   и  рекомендации   по    оформлению  нашего   зала   даёт   художница,   поэтому   я   позволила   себе  этот    комментарий.   :Meeting:

----------


## veter-koteyka

> Нам советы и рекомендации по оформлению нашего зала даёт художница


А на какой страничке этой темы можно полюбоваться Вашими творениями? :))

----------


## nastiabar

> https://yadi.sk/d/cQehGrGDcLAwe
> "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" с озвучкой. Извиняюсь, что не сразу откликнулась, в темке давненько не была. Пользуйтесь с удовольствием!


Обновите пожалуйста ссылку!! Я тоже хочу " Машу и медведя" В свою копилочку!!!

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Цитата Сообщение от мила 35 https://yadi.sk/d/cQehGrGDcLAwe "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" с озвучкой. Извиняюсь, что не сразу откликнулась, в темке давненько не была. Пользуйтесь с удовольствием!





> Обновите пожалуйста ссылку!! Я тоже хочу " Машу и медведя" В свою копилочку!!!


У СЕБЯ НАШЛА - "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" - ВОТ ТАКИЕ ФАЙЛЫ:К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, НЕТ АВТОРОВ В МНОГИХ ФАЙЛАХ. НО МОЖНО ЖЕ ИСПРАВИТЬ МЕНЯ. 
Я БУДУ РАДА ЕСЛИ НАЙДЕТСЯ ПРОПАВШИЙ МАТЕРИАЛ..
Маша и медведь.mp3 https://yadi.sk/d/PHpankVZfeYFy
кук.Маша и медведь.mp3  https://yadi.sk/d/dPcRQCk5feYKw
Маша и медведь кукольный с озвучкой.rar https://yadi.sk/d/oAT6cVwQfeYmR
В сборнике “Маша и медведь. Дискотека с Машей” 2010 находится 11 песен из мультика “Маша и медведь” https://yadi.sk/d/RRece9cHfeZA3

 :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33: 
ИННА

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (08.07.2016), лядова (29.07.2016), Натали Птичка (17.05.2018)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[img]http://*********net/6632297m.png[/img] 

БАШМАЧКИ (марионетка-15 см). Кто-нибудь  использовал в своей работе???

----------


## ki-ki

> [img]http://*********net/6632297m.png[/img] 
> 
> БАШМАЧКИ (марионетка-15 см). Кто-нибудь  использовал в своей работе???


С такими замечательными башмачками нет. Мы используем животных,кукол игрушек на нитях.

----------


## newtata

Мои домики для "Заюшкиной избушки"


http://*********org/7187625.jpg

Так из толстых лтнт , не сшивая, можно сделать большую георгиевскую ленту
http://*********org/7187616.jpg

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[img]http://*********net/6752195m.jpg[/img]

----------

Татиана 65 (12.06.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

прошли праздники и можно поделиться идеями, которые были у нас на разных праздниках. вот, например, к утреннику новогоднему по мотивам "Снежной королевы" наша воспитатель придумала такое оформление перед входом в группу. Было очень впечатлительно. родители с нетерпением ждали самого утренника
[img]http://*********ru/7200898m.jpg[/img]

воспитатель делала куколок и приклеивала к ним лица детей. каждого согласно его роли. было классно, что дети потом играли этими куколками в кукольный театр. Импровизировали очень здорово и увлекательно.
[img]http://*********ru/7203973m.jpg[/img]

вот еще
[img]http://*********ru/7175301m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/7153797m.jpg[/img]

а это самая моя любимая
[img]http://*********ru/7143557m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Tania-112a

а это моя маленькая инсценировка, а точнее фильм, как дети играли свои роли, как менялись ролями. Так сказать,  отчет для родителей.
https://yadi.sk/i/-vA4ZZ9LgxDAx

----------


## Lusik

Робот на выпускном..[img]http://*********su/5698052m.jpg[/img]

----------


## alla-mus

Спасибо, девочки, за фотографии! "Соль", "перец" - особенно понравилось: у меня ни за что не хватило бы фантазии придумать таких героев, а уж костюмы...))) "Жар птица" - просто шикарно!

----------


## oltischencko

> Делала кукольный на экологическую тему по просьбе нашего эколога, смикшировала некоторые фрагменты мультиков. Звук не качественный, но детки смотрели с интересом
> "Солнце-ветер-туча-камень"
> фонограмма
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/addc83e...0%AC%20%20.rar


 Ирочка! Если можно обновите пожалуйста  ссылочку. Спасибо!

----------


## oltischencko

> И еще один кукольный с озвучкой на экологическую тему "КАК ЗАЯЦ НИ В КОГО НЕ ПРЕВРАТИЛСЯ". 
> http://narod.ru/disk/64179396001.1e7...D0%B9.rar.html. Благодарность автору!


Если  можно обновите ссылочку пожалуйста! Спасибо!

----------


## Татиана 65

Маски для детей из фетра. http://krasivajaledi.ru/%D0%BC%D0%B0...%80%D0%B0/2096

----------


## Oksik

Это наши военные парадные костюмы. использую для вокальных выступлений мальчиков.
[img]http://*********ru/7375043m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Oksik

Ещё сказка "Муха - Цокотуха". Выступали на разных сценах. Поэтому фотографии сборные.
Муха и таракан
[img]http://*********ru/7376981m.jpg[/img]
Муха, пчела, блошка
[img]http://*********ru/7359573m.jpg[/img]
Все угощаются
[img]http://*********ru/7350357m.jpg[/img]
Главный злодей
[img]http://*********ru/7390292m.jpg[/img]
Сражение
[img]http://*********ru/7403604m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Oksik

Ещё центральное оформление на праздники.
Осеннее
[img]http://*********ru/7395433m.jpg[/img]
Зимнее
[img]http://*********ru/7384169m.jpg[/img]
День матери
[img]http://*********ru/7377001m.jpg[/img]
8 марта
[img]http://*********ru/7371881m.jpg[/img]
Весенний праздник
[img]http://*********ru/7357545m.jpg[/img]

----------

Dilya6467 (12.02.2016), Valesy (06.12.2015), Ильенко Елена (17.04.2016)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Спасибо Вам за фото костюмов, какая же Вы творческая выдумщица-придумщица, МОЛОДЕЦ, а кто шьет Вам костюмы?

----------


## Oksik

> Спасибо Вам за фото костюмов, какая же Вы творческая выдумщица-придумщица, МОЛОДЕЦ, а кто шьет Вам костюмы?


Военные костюмы шила кастелянша нашего детского сада. 
К сказке "Гуси-лебеди" шили родители по моим эскизам.
К сказке "Муха - Цокотуха" костюмы были сборные. Часть из садовской костюмерной, доделанные родителями(крылья, усики).
Когда задумываю сказку и определяюсь с артистами, всегда учитываю способности родителей по шитью костюмов. Информацию об этих способностях вам всегда расскажут  воспитатели. 
Можно ещё не шьющим родителям на прокат брать костюмы. Ради участия ребёнка в сказке родители на многое способны.

----------


## Ольга Сара

Спасибо за ответ, иногда родители откликаются, а иногда есть"ТАКИЕ" (молчу, всякие бывают)

----------


## galyunya84

23 февраля 
http://*********ru/7441570.jpg

плоскостная балалайка 
http://*********ru/7431330.jpg

выпуск "Паровозик детства" 
http://*********ru/7422114.jpg
http://*********ru/7427234.jpg

осеннее оформление 
http://*********ru/7406754.jpg

----------


## galyunya84

Моя Осень (кстати, по совместительству, дочка)
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7409904m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## galyunya84

А Это Водяной
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7468275m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## galyunya84

Какой хороший домик, возьму на заметку, жаль только с художниками у нас туговато...

----------


## galyunya84

> И березка
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/520641m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> и яблонька
> 
> [IMG]http://*********org/521665m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
>  с другой стороны.
> ...


Просто замечательно!

----------


## Артуровна

> https://yadi.sk/d/cQehGrGDcLAwe
> "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" с озвучкой. Извиняюсь, что не сразу откликнулась, в темке давненько не была. Пользуйтесь с удовольствием!


Извините, но ничего не получается скачать, т.к. пишет ничего не найдено. Повторите пожалуйста ссылочку на сказку Маша и Медведь. Спасибо

----------


## балалайка

[img]http://*********su/5802446m.jpg[/img] новый год
[img]http://*********ru/7565703m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/5807566m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7553415m.jpg[/img]
оформление шарами осилила моя коллега сама, через интернет- уроки!
замок делали из обычных картонных коробок. оттуда у нас выходят персонажи

----------

annapenko (11.02.2016), Ледок (26.12.2015), Элиса (19.01.2016)

----------


## балалайка

[img]http://*********su/5830094m.jpg[/img] Оформление на выпускной утренник

[img]http://*********ru/7592327m.jpg[/img] выпуск в школу

[img]http://*********su/5780942m.jpg[/img]  оформление к развлечению "По сказкам"

[img]http://*********ru/7599494m.jpg[/img] выпускной в морском стиле

[img]http://*********su/5823937m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7575942m.jpg[/img] - оформление к 8 Марта

----------

Ильенко Елена (17.04.2016)

----------


## ИннаНичога

СОобщение в личку:



> Добрый день, Инна Николаевна! Прошу Вас, скиньте, пожалуйста, в личку кукольный спектакль "Маша и медведь" (с озвучкой), он уже не открывается (((.
> СПАСИБО.
> С УВАЖЕНИЕМ





> У СЕБЯ НАШЛА - "МАША И МЕДВЕДЬ" - ВОТ ТАКИЕ ФАЙЛЫ:
> К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, НЕТ АВТОРОВ В МНОГИХ ФАЙЛАХ. НО МОЖНО ЖЕ ИСПРАВИТЬ МЕНЯ.
> Я БУДУ РАДА ЕСЛИ НАЙДЕТСЯ ПРОПАВШИЙ МАТЕРИАЛ..
> Маша и медведь.mp3 https://yadi.sk/d/PHpankVZfeYFy
> кук.Маша и медведь.mp3 https://yadi.sk/d/dPcRQCk5feYKw
> Маша и медведь кукольный с озвучкой.rar https://yadi.sk/d/oAT6cVwQfeYmR
> В сборнике “Маша и медведь. Дискотека с Машей” 2010 находится 11 песен из мультика “Маша и медведь” https://yadi.sk/d/RRece9cHfeZA3



Обновляю может еще кто использует!
все что есть с Машей
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CzJP/MNbnoA4FP
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5ptw/C2oPnvEmv
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4HzG/hS1GjYDLU
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hjg/nThEPPqXs
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tXaJ/w133BxasA
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Mnk5/5VZvP5yP9
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Be99/AUD23b6Dr
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KyiT/unH1vuXLpИННА :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

1 Kvitochka (05.02.2016), Anytka-80 (01.04.2016), Irinka 2759 (13.07.2016), Liya-Yarulina (10.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (24.06.2016), Tania-112a (21.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (08.07.2016), vintdora (06.06.2016), ВЕРНИСАЖ (20.06.2016), Ирина-Ирен (01.04.2016), краля (18.07.2016), лариса61 (28.10.2016), лядова (01.05.2016), Стеша (02.04.2016)

----------


## energizer70

_Интересная идея с театром_

[img]http://*********su/5876389m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/5841573m.jpg[/img]

----------


## kateskritskaya

Сказка *"Муха-цокотуха"* (на новый лад)
https://yadi.sk/d/zDfsloxgiPi3o
Этот сценарий с музыкальным оформлением я привезла с курсов повышения квалификации. Очень понравился!!!
Участники: дети старшей группы, посещающие театральный кружок.

----------

annova (12.01.2016), Antonida (16.10.2016), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), futnik (23.07.2016), Grosmat (04.01.2017), Irina_Irina (21.01.2016), Julia5 (13.03.2017), kimesha (24.05.2017), larisakoly (09.07.2017), Lenochka121212 (29.12.2016), MaRinKa_Z (20.01.2016), olya_via (17.02.2016), svetlana41166 (08.09.2017), ya-annushka (16.05.2016), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), zavedka (30.01.2016), zilena (15.08.2016), буссоница (05.02.2016), ВЕРНИСАЖ (25.07.2016), гномик (02.01.2017), гуша (14.01.2018), Дзюбкина (08.11.2016), Езовских (20.01.2016), Зимний Дождь (19.03.2016), ирина 64 (26.11.2016), Катюша (08.07.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (14.09.2016), Люсева (28.08.2016), мадам (20.01.2016), мальвина19 (26.11.2016), Мари-ночка (30.08.2016), Марийка-Умница (16.03.2016), нутя (17.03.2016), Ольга2011 (26.01.2017), Стеша (13.03.2017), Тамара Пискунова (23.02.2016), Туся (10.01.2018), чайка61 (06.01.2016)

----------


## energizer70

_и такая русалка с просторов инета_

[img]http://*********su/6006548m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7103367m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7110535m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7101319m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7089031m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********net/7091079m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7081863m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7138182m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7141254m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

_милая кошечка_
[img]http://*********net/7135110m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7121798m.jpg[/img]

----------


## LAKATA

Сказка "Белочка умелочка"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DALP/YWH3ncYiD

----------

Anchik (30.05.2016), Anytka-80 (15.08.2017), Elen2 (05.07.2016), elena_vrn (19.07.2016), kimesha (24.05.2017), Liya-Yarulina (10.06.2016), marimarigold (06.11.2017), muza67 (17.03.2017), na4a (12.08.2016), olg.artemova2010 (22.06.2016), raritetca (02.07.2016), solnet (22.08.2016), Tania-112a (21.06.2016), tatjan60 (25.06.2016), tvelen (14.10.2016), yu-k-a (31.05.2016), zilena (16.08.2016), Василиса68 (10.01.2016), Езовских (24.08.2016), Иньчик (16.09.2017), лядова (01.05.2016), Ляля58 (25.10.2017), Маинька (26.06.2016), МарСух (16.08.2016), Осянечка (20.03.2017), Стеша (02.04.2016), Туся (06.02.2017)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

> [img]http://*********ru/7599494m.jpg[/img] выпускной в морском стиле


Скажите, пожалуйста, где детки сидели? Хочется когда-нибудь использовать морскую тематику для выпускного, Ваше оформление очень впечатлило. Шариками сами украшали?


*Наше оформление на осенний праздник.* В подготовительной группе была "Лесная ярмарка".
[img]http://*********su/6066434m.jpg[/img]

А это *оформление на День матери*. Идея, наверно, всем знакома. В нашем исполнении получилось так. 
[img]http://*********su/6039810m.jpg[/img]

*Наше оформление на Выпускной*
[img]http://*********su/6046981m.jpg[/img]

Проводили *развлечение в народном стиле*. Праздник проводили в группе. Долго думали, как же оформить. Масштабных декораций у нас нет, а атмосферу создать очень хотелось.
[img]http://*********su/6041861m.jpg[/img]

----------

марина гайворонская (17.01.2016), Татиана 65 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Ksenia Zyr

Выпускной 2015 "Алые паруса"
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9m3Q/PcQhMJWgw
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8vwy/swKn7LaTn
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4YHX/AySaD5FXJ
Новогодний праздник 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/y1CS/YqxwrvHwL
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JZC8/YxPnLosbB
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9h2H/zbkFmUSKe

----------

Lusik (21.12.2015), Ильенко Елена (17.04.2016), Машуленька (20.12.2015)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Идея оформление Морской темы из китайских фонариков

[img]http://*********net/7329533m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7318269m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7319293m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7316221m.jpg[/img]

----------


## LAKATA

*"Грибок-теремок"* (не моё, тоже где-то скачала)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/23Ng/LKn7wm66W

----------

Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), TaniaCeluiko (06.08.2016)

----------


## Элиса

Здравствуйте! Очень нужны сценарии для постановки для деток 3 лет. Если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[img]http://*********ru/7988278m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7975990m.jpg[/img]

----------


## LAKATA

> Здравствуйте! Очень нужны сценарии для постановки для деток 3 лет. Если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста)


*Посмотрите М.Картушина "Забавы для малышей"*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2RDn/jmLPMp4fw

----------

Anytka-80 (01.04.2016), baterflay-13 (30.10.2017), ki-ki (05.03.2016), murra V (25.10.2016), muzika15 (04.03.2016), yu-k-a (06.03.2016), вера денисенко (12.12.2015), педгодка (12.01.2016), Элиса (23.12.2015)

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********ru/7996217m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8001337m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8056632m.jpg[/img]

----------

ludmila_zub (25.12.2015)

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********ru/8018593m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8017569m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8006305m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8007329m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8010401m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7999137m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8003233m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8060576m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8046240m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8050336m.jpg[/img][url=http://*********ru/8037024.htm]

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********ru/8021664m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8006304m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8004256m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/7998112m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Доця 0812

Наше украшение зала на Осенний праздник
[img]http://*********su/6315445m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/6326706m.jpg[/img]

Букетики для родителей 
[img]http://*********su/6345140m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

_УЛИТКА_
[img]http://*********su/6299666m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6293522m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6297618m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

_ХЛОПУШКА_

[img]http://*********su/6346773m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6319125m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Лилия79

В этом году я так оформила зал... Классная идея с шарами из листьев. Спасибо.
[img]http://*********su/6296474m.jpg[/img]

----------

Елена М (20.12.2015)

----------


## Лилия79

В этом году опять брала сценарий "Морковкина свадьба". Арбуз, королева Тыква и принцесса Морковка [img]http://*********su/6338461m.jpg[/img]

"Женихи" Принц Горох, Граф Огурец, сеньор Помидор, Кабачок и Чесночек, маркиз Виноград
[img]http://*********su/6351772m.jpg[/img]

----------

skripka666 (13.03.2017)

----------


## Oksik

Моё оформление осеннего праздника
[img]http://*********su/6353590m.jpg[/img]
вот из таких листочков, шаблон скачала с интернета, склеивала листы цветной ксероксной бумаги формата А4
[img]http://*********su/6304438m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

_ПАРИЧКИ_


[img]http://*********su/6465807m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6469903m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6458639m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6450447m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6440207m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6444303m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6430990m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********su/6427919m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6487310m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6463758m.jpg[/img]




[img]http://*********su/6458638m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6447374m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6442254m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vlad_belgorod (21.12.2015)

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********su/6429966m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6427918m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6480129m.jpg[/img]



[img]http://*********su/6484225m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6475009m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6472961m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vlad_belgorod (21.12.2015)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Весна

[img]http://*********net/7458457m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7455385m.jpg[/img] 

Осень
[img]http://*********net/7461529m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7462553m.jpg[/img] 
 Капуста [img]http://*********net/7460505m.jpg[/img] Груша [img]http://*********net/7459481m.jpg[/img] Картошка [img]http://*********net/7450265m.jpg[/img] Лук [img]http://*********net/7454361m.jpg[/img] Морковь [img]http://*********net/7441049m.jpg[/img] Огурец  [img]http://*********net/7442073m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Грибочки 
[img]http://*********net/7445145m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7446169m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7443097m.jpg[/img] 
Клубника 
[img]http://*********net/7444121m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Восточные

[img]http://*********net/7432857m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7433881m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7430809m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7431833m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7436953m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7437977m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ВИОЛA

ЦВЕТЫ
Мак  [img]http://*********net/7434905m.jpg[/img]  Одуванчик  [img]http://*********net/7435929m.jpg[/img]   Роза  [img]http://*********net/7422617m.jpg[/img]  Ромашка [img]http://*********net/7423641m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7428761m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Хлопушки [img]http://*********net/7429785m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7427737m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7416473m.jpg[/img]
ИНопланетянин  [img]http://*********net/7414425m.jpg[/img]  Звездочка  [img]http://*********net/7420569m.jpg[/img]  Звездочет  [img]http://*********net/7418521m.jpg[/img]   Зима  [img]http://*********net/7408281m.jpg[/img]Лунтик  [img]http://*********net/7406233m.jpg[/img]  Золушка [img]http://*********net/7407257m.jpg[/img]  Жар птица  [img]http://*********net/7412377m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ВИОЛA

Золотые рыбки  [img]http://*********net/7413401m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7410329m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7411353m.jpg[/img] 
Король  [img]http://*********net/7465624m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7466648m.jpg[/img]  Герда  [img]http://*********net/7463576m.jpg[/img]  Гусарик комарик  [img]http://*********net/7464600m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7469720m.jpg[/img]   Пират [img]http://*********net/7470744m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/7467672m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

Акробаты

[img]http://*********su/6533914m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6524698m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6527770m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6516506m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6508314m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6509338m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6495002m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6549277m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6542109m.jpg[/img]

----------


## energizer70

_Еще акробаты
_
[img]http://*********su/6521629m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6514461m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6512413m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6501149m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6491933m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6495005m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Татиана 65

*Костюмы к мюзиклу "Муха Цокотуха"*
Муха [img]http://*********su/6736281m.jpg[/img] Тараканы [img]http://*********su/6740377m.jpg[/img] Бабочки [img]http://*********su/6729113m.jpg[/img] Пчела [img]http://*********su/6727065m.jpg[/img] Божья коровка [img]http://*********su/6733209m.jpg[/img] Стрекоза и Муравей [img]http://*********su/6717849m.jpg[/img] Паук и Комарик [img]http://*********su/6711705m.jpg[/img] Заключительный танец [img]http://*********su/6714777m.jpg[/img]
Сказку показывали дети группы коррекции, костюмы частично покупные и сшитые силами родителей и воспитателя этой группы.

----------


## energizer70

_Маска ОГНЯ_

[img]http://*********su/6701510m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6706630m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6694342m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6698438m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6689222m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6748633m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6747609m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6734297m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6731225m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6720985m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6724057m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6712793m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6710745m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6703577m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6702553m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6708697m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6699481m.jpg[/img]

*Шуяночка*, шикарные костюмы. Мечта...




> Маска ОГНЯ


Марина, спасибо за огненные фантазии!

_Сейчас масса вариантов, только стоит погуглить немного_

[img]http://*********su/6859584m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6857536m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6851392m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6852416m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6856512m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6853440m.jpg[/img]

*Костюм Снеговика.* 
[img]http://*********ru/8152144m.jpg[/img]




> Костюмы к мюзиклу "Муха Цокотуха"


  Большое спасибо. детки просто чудо!




> Как изготовить бабочку.


    Спасибо. Теперь сделаем за всю группу.




> Костюм Снеговика.


   Очень понравился Ваш костюм. Наш давно надо перешивать. Очень тяжёлый и неудобный.

*Костюм карапуза .*
[img]http://*********ru/9891694m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/9865070m.jpg[/img]

----------

Татиана 65 (21.12.2015)

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,может у кого есть комедийные пьесы для деток  которые можно поставить с 3 классом?

----------

Элиса (23.12.2015)

----------


## Лилия79

Мой музыкальный зал; камин настоящий :Grin: 
[img]http://*********net/7489228m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/7487180m.jpg[/img]

----------

Елена М (20.12.2015), Ледок (26.12.2015), Людмилая (20.12.2015), Татиана 65 (20.12.2015)

----------


## marina111

[img]http://*********ru/8164672m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8130880m.jpg[/img][IMG][img]http://*********ru/8169794m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

> Всем доброго дня! В этом году в нашем городе проводится конкурс театральных уголков. Я побывала на районном смотре, делюсь с Вами фото - презентацией. Очень много идей!!! здесь Вы увидите декорации, куклы, макеты, различные виды театров, думаю , материал будет полезен и вдохновит ВСЕХ ВАС на изготовление театральных шедевров!!!!!!!!!!! http://files.mail.ru/D14976A31DC24F7A91AA0484B77ECB70


Хотелось бы увидеть ваш материал, но ссылка не открывается. Обновите пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## veter-koteyka

Можно готовится к весне?
Тогда вот такая идейка для зала и для группы...

----------

Elen2 (17.01.2016), energizer70 (19.01.2016), Shamanaika (05.01.2017), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), гномик (07.02.2016), Ледок (17.01.2016)

----------


## mokropanna

Ищу какую-нибудь небольшую сказочку для детей 6-8 лет человек на десять. Простую, но интересную... Буду очень благодарна всем откликнувшимся!))))

----------


## nota-12

Скажите пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть мюзиклы для дошкольников?

----------


## гномик

оформление шарами 
[img]http://*********ru/8534543m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8521231m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8525327m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8578574m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8571406m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8563214m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8556046m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/8550926m.jpg[/img]

----------

faina (09.02.2016), Анжела72 (28.02.2016), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), Елена М (17.03.2016), Озма (08.02.2016), Урдомчанка (29.02.2016)

----------


## faina

Наше оформление на 8 Марта
[img]http://*********ru/8787450m.jpg[/img]

----------

буссоница (26.02.2016), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), Озма (26.02.2016), рима (19.12.2017)

----------


## Любовь Григорьевна

У нас очень маленький сад. Детей не много. В этом году мы сделали восьмерку из ладошек детей всего сада. Обвели и вырезали из цветной бумаги. Мамочки были тронуты.
[img]http://*********net/7864661m.jpg[/img]

----------

jarinka (17.03.2016), Mandarinka-79 (19.05.2017), аленушка 70 (27.03.2016), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), Елена М (17.03.2016), Людмилая (17.03.2016), Озма (17.03.2016), Татиана 65 (17.03.2016)

----------


## Татиана 65

> Очень понравился Ваш костюм. Наш давно надо перешивать. Очень тяжёлый и неудобный.


Костюм Снеговика, он же костюм Зайца. Синие пуговицы пристегиваются, так же и хвост. Сшили две шапки , а низ получился на двух героев. На фотографии рядом с зайцем, снеговик в старом костюме из синтепона,который прослужил около 5 лет.
[img]http://*********ru/9833189m.jpg[/img]

----------

na4a (07.11.2016), Людмилая (27.05.2016)

----------


## Anchik

Кукольный спектакль "Кот Барсик идет в школу"    https://yadi.sk/d/cwiogZF_s8DJR

----------

Nataliyberezin (25.05.2017), zilena (17.08.2017), лядова (29.07.2016)

----------


## oltischencko

[img]http://*********ru/10028146m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/10031218m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10082421m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/10073205m.jpg[/img]

----------

energizer70 (19.06.2016), Елена М (30.11.2016), ЮЛилиана (12.08.2016)

----------


## oltischencko

[img]http://*********ru/10043509m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/10030197m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10086516m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/10076276m.jpg[/img]

----------

energizer70 (19.06.2016), буссоница (09.06.2016), Ларонька (10.06.2016), ЮЛилиана (12.08.2016)

----------


## galyunya84

А это мои куклы Бабка и Дед для сказки о рыбаке и рыбке
[img]http://*********ru/10034957m.jpg[/img]
Платковая кукла
[img]http://*********ru/10083084m.jpg[/img]

----------

Ларонька (11.06.2016), Татиана 65 (12.06.2016)

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********ru/10142402m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10138306m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10126018m.jpg[/img]

----------

Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), SNAR (19.11.2016), veter-koteyka (18.06.2016), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), Озма (25.10.2016)

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********ru/10202334m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10200286m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/10206430m.jpg[/img]

----------

Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), SNAR (19.11.2016), stranikira (26.10.2016), veter-koteyka (21.06.2016), вера денисенко (11.02.2017), Озма (25.10.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

*oltischencko* Какие классные костюмы!?! :Tender:  Сами шили или покупали?

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Предлагаю кукольный спектакль "Веселая семейка" с музыкальным оформлением. 
Кто автор сценария - не знаю.
Ставили для детей уже раза 3 и всегда детям нравился. Очень простой и веселый.

https://yadi.sk/d/fpvJy9aWiLjkv

----------

1 Kvitochka (10.08.2017), alla-mus (24.04.2017), Alla1412 (05.09.2016), galy-a (03.09.2016), ki-ki (02.09.2016), lencom2007 (08.09.2016), lenik (20.03.2017), muza67 (17.03.2017), Muzira (13.03.2017), myzic (31.08.2016), s.lopuhova (17.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.09.2016), говорушка (17.10.2016), Женива (01.09.2016), ИяНаталия (30.08.2016), Ладога (24.02.2017), лариса 25 (31.08.2016), лариса61 (18.06.2017), Ларонька (30.08.2016), людмила-45 (13.09.2016), лядова (14.10.2016), марандра (01.09.2016), Мусиенко (06.09.2016), Озма (30.08.2016), Парина (04.06.2017), Светик Николаевна (30.08.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (10.08.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (05.10.2016), Ярик (07.09.2016)

----------


## oltischencko

> Какие классные костюмы!?! Сами шили или покупали?


Костюмы шьём сами.

----------

буссоница (23.09.2016)

----------


## energizer70

[img]http://*********ru/12854636m.jpg[/img]

----------


## петруша

*tyty812*, где продолжение?

----------


## Гаяник

> Предлагаю кукольный спектакль "Веселая семейка" с музыкальным оформлением. 
> Кто автор сценария - не знаю.
> Ставили для детей уже раза 3 и всегда детям нравился. Очень простой и веселый.
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/fpvJy9aWiLjkv


Обновите пожалуйста ссылочку

----------

marina111 (10.08.2017), na4a (16.09.2017), космея (16.03.2017)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/14001105.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Irina55 (17.05.2017), Note (21.05.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.05.2017), Елена М (17.05.2017), Оленка ххх (19.12.2017), рима (19.12.2017), Татиана 65 (17.05.2017)

----------


## Ригина

> *А. Щеткин "Театральная деятельность в детском саду" 6-7 лет (подготовительная группа)*
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/NBHION


Если это возможно обновите пожалуйста ссылочку. Спасибо.

----------

marina111 (21.06.2017), Олюр (24.06.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

ВЕСНА
[img]http://*********net/9989129m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9990153m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9981961m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9975817m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9964553m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina55 (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

[img]http://*********net/10017800m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10003464m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10007560m.jpg[/img]

----------


## ВИОЛA

СОлнце 
[img]http://*********net/9987080m.jpg[/img]

Солнечный лучик
[img]http://*********net/9984008m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9971720m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9974792m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9962504m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Кошки
[img]http://*********net/10017803m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10014731m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10015755m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10004491m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10003467m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Бабочки
[img]http://*********net/9982987m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9969675m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9975819m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9963531m.jpg[/img]

----------

Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Лягушки

[img]http://*********net/10020874m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10022922m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10013706m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10016778m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10004490m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10003466m.jpg[/img]

----------

буссоница (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Белка
[img]http://*********net/9995274m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10001418m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мышки
[img]http://*********net/9987082m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9971722m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9970698m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), Tata74 (22.10.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Цыпа
[img]http://*********net/9967626m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9965578m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Курочка ряба
[img]http://*********net/10024973m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10023949m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

КОзочка

[img]http://*********net/10017805m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10005517m.jpg[/img] 

Мышь летучая
[img]http://*********net/10003469m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10006541m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Обезьянка
[img]http://*********net/10001421m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9992205m.jpg[/img]

Лошадка единорог
[img]http://*********net/9978893m.jpg[/img] 

Левушка
[img]http://*********net/9969677m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Зая
[img]http://*********net/9961485m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9968653m.jpg[/img] 
Сорока ворона

[img]http://*********net/10013708m.jpg[/img] 

Райская птичка
[img]http://*********net/10015756m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Мак
[img]http://*********net/9988108m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9992204m.jpg[/img] 

Роза
[img]http://*********net/9979916m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9981964m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9975820m.jpg[/img] 
 Одуванчик
[img]http://*********net/9967628m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10021903m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Колокольчик
[img]http://*********net/10023951m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10012687m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/10016783m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10014735m.jpg[/img] 

[img]http://*********net/10005519m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10003471m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

СЕнтябрь
[img]http://*********net/9996303m.jpg[/img]

Золотой листик

[img]http://*********net/10000399m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9989135m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9986063m.jpg[/img]

Капелька
[img]http://*********net/9979919m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9981967m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina V (24.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), larisakoly (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), Valesy (25.09.2017), Алена43 (25.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Світланочка (11.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вишенка
[img]http://*********net/9975823m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9964559m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9988110m.jpg[/img]
Рябинка 
[img]http://*********net/9966607m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10018830m.jpg[/img]
КАлинка
[img]http://*********net/10022926m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10016782m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10004494m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina V (24.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), moderm (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), Valesy (25.09.2017), Алена43 (25.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Груша
[img]http://*********net/9977870m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9984014m.jpg[/img]
Яблоко
[img]http://*********net/9963534m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9966606m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10018817m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10025985m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10013697m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina V (24.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), moderm (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), Valesy (25.09.2017), Алена43 (25.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

КАпуста
[img]http://*********net/10003457m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10006529m.jpg[/img]

Кукуруза
[img]http://*********net/9988097m.jpg[/img]
Морковь
[img]http://*********net/9992193m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9990145m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina V (24.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), moderm (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), Valesy (25.09.2017), Алена43 (25.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Луковица
[img]http://*********net/9978881m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9985025m.jpg[/img]
Репка
[img]http://*********net/9969665m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9963521m.jpg[/img] 
Тыква
[img]http://*********net/9966593m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10025984m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10010624m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina V (24.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), Valesy (25.09.2017), Алена43 (25.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Свекла
[img]http://*********net/10006528m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9997312m.jpg[/img]

Помидорка

[img]http://*********net/9989120m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/9972736m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9975808m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9963520m.jpg[/img]

----------

elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina V (24.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), moderm (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), Valesy (25.09.2017), Алена43 (25.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (23.09.2017), музыканша (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Еще цветочки:
[img]http://*********net/9962498m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9968642m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10021893m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10025989m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10022917m.jpg[/img] 
Ягодка клубничка 
[img]http://*********net/10013701m.jpg[/img]

Арбузик
[img]http://*********net/10004485m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (20.10.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Обезьянка
[img]http://*********net/10007557m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9995269m.jpg[/img]

Ворона
[img]http://*********net/9989125m.jpg[/img]
Голубь
[img]http://*********net/9990149m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (20.10.2017), elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Irina55 (24.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Valenta (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), Озма (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

[img]http://*********net/9998391m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/9988151m.jpg[/img]

Петушки

[img]http://*********net/9992247m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9993271m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********net/9979959m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9984055m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9982007m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9972791m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (20.10.2017), elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

ЛИСА
[img]http://*********net/9962551m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10018870m.jpg[/img] 
Мыша
[img]http://*********net/10026038m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10013750m.jpg[/img]

Лягушка
[img]http://*********net/10011702m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10015798m.jpg[/img]

Русалочки
[img]http://*********net/10006582m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10000438m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9988150m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9987126m.jpg[/img]

Звезды

[img]http://*********net/9977910m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9983030m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/9969718m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9964598m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9965622m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10020937m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (20.10.2017), elenaSneg (25.09.2017), Natasha39 (24.09.2017), Tata74 (22.10.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (24.09.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

ДЕРЕВЬЯ
[img]http://*********net/9972809m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9976905m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9963593m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9962569m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/9968713m.jpg[/img]

Леший

[img]http://*********net/10020936m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/10019912m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (20.10.2017), elenaSneg (25.09.2017), SNAR (03.10.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (24.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (01.10.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), Ларонька (25.09.2017), Ольга Сара (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## ВИОЛA

СОвы

[img]http://*********net/10013768m.jpg[/img] 

Желудь 
[img]http://*********net/10014792m.jpg[/img] 

Ежик
[img]http://*********net/10005576m.jpg[/img]

----------

alla-mus (20.10.2017), energizer70 (30.09.2017), SNAR (03.10.2017), буссоница (24.09.2017), Елена М (24.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (01.10.2017), Ладога (24.09.2017), Ларонька (25.09.2017), Ольга Сара (24.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (24.09.2017)

----------


## Ларонька

Шикарные костюмы! Хоть на утренник, хоть на сцену!!! Супер! :Ok:

----------


## Tania-112a

Костюмы класс!!!! Скажите, вы сами шили? На странице 51 прям стиль прослеживается. В любом случае, подборка просто супер!!!!!

----------


## MuzLover

Спасибо огромное за костюмы, моя Мать в восторге  :Ok:

----------


## Доця 0812

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Ильенко Елена (21.12.2017), Татиана 65 (21.12.2017)

----------


## Добронрава

> начальство придумало к 8 марта сделать необычное поздравление мамам в старших группах в виде торжественной части и последующей за ней постановки музыкальной сказки:
> Подготовительные группы -- Дюймовочка и Гуси-лебеди
> Старшая группа -- Федорино горе


Пожалуйста, сценарии с театрализацией сказок "Гуси - лебеди" и "Федорино горе". Спасибо авторам 

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 1 or greater.**

----------

aleks77 (05.02.2021), alenuyshka (27.01.2020), AntonAsa1 (01.01.2020), elis673 (05.02.2020), elsor (30.12.2019), futnik (21.01.2020), Irina Sirin (15.01.2020), krinka (01.01.2020), kuzia5252 (15.02.2021), lenok66 (30.12.2019), luisa (26.09.2020), marina 64 (12.01.2020), SNAR (02.01.2020), Алена ПДО (03.01.2020), Валерия_17 (14.01.2020), Вета (03.02.2020), говорушка (08.03.2020), Грезельда (18.01.2020), Дзюбкина (12.01.2020), Ларонька (02.01.2020), Лилия60 (20.01.2020), людмила-45 (18.01.2020), мандаришка (13.01.2020), Марина52 (19.01.2020), Натаниетта (26.01.2020), ненька (13.03.2020), Озма (16.01.2020), Ольга Сара (01.01.2020), Ольха (16.01.2020), Олюр (29.01.2020), Свет-Ля-чок (15.03.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.02.2020), Томагочи (07.03.2020), Туся (09.01.2020), Цветусик (29.12.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

> Помогите с музыкой пожалуйста и сценариями к сказкам Белоснежка и 7 гномов и Иван царевич и серый волк.(спящая красавица можно)


Пожалуйста, "СПЯЩАЯ КРАСАВИЦА", спасибо автору https://yadi.sk/d/QEHDjznqLs0OOQ

----------

fiesta (22.01.2020), krinka (20.07.2021), NellyaRos (31.01.2020), Грезельда (19.01.2020), Ларонька (19.01.2020), наталья попова (19.01.2020), Свет-Ля-чок (15.03.2020), чайка61 (22.01.2020)

----------


## Добронрава

> Добрый день девочки. Нужна помощь. Помогите пожалуйста со сценарием для кукольного спектакля на 30 мин.


Пожалуйста, "ЗАЙКИНА КАПУСТА" 32 мин., спасибо авторам!https://yadi.sk/d/zSH-FFPcaKBFKA

----------

Alexandra_B (16.09.2020), annkir (14.09.2020), Eva 59 (11.10.2020), ivano (15.09.2020), Ludmila Mikus (14.09.2020), mochalova19 (11.10.2020), Olga 58 (15.09.2020), valush (12.10.2020), verazalit (12.10.2020), viculy (14.09.2020), Vita_72 (12.02.2021), yanik76 (08.01.2021), ВИОЛА ОЗ (14.09.2020), говорушка (14.09.2020), Грезельда (11.10.2020), Ладога (11.10.2020), Ларонька (11.10.2020), Лилия60 (16.09.2020), Лорис (14.09.2020), Ляля58 (13.10.2020), мазурка (16.09.2020), Марина """ (27.10.2020), Марина Третьякова (07.10.2020), МарияИл (28.09.2020), минчанка (23.11.2020), Музыкант38 (19.10.2020), о-ля-ля (14.09.2020), окси 777 (16.10.2020), ольга марущак (14.09.2020), Олюр (12.02.2021), Парина (11.10.2020), Светлана Богатырева (11.10.2020), сонейко (15.09.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (14.09.2020), таня3 (08.12.2020)

----------


## Eva 59

> Пожалуйста, "ЗАЙКИНА КАПУСТА" 32 мин., спасибо авторам!https://yadi.sk/d/zSH-FFPcaKBFKA


Спасибо,Светочка. А сам текст есть в ворде?? Поделись, пожалуйста

----------


## Добронрава

> А сам текст есть в ворде?? Поделись, пожалуйста


Анечка, к сожалению у меня нет текста в ворде :Meeting:

----------


## yanik76

> Пожалуйста, "ЗАЙКИНА КАПУСТА" 32 мин., спасибо авторам!https://yadi.sk/d/zSH-FFPcaKBFKA


а можно обновить ссылочку?

----------

